# February 2018 testers - 17 bfp's for valentines <3... And counting



## Bloblo

<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3​After a month off the forum, i am back and ready for some bfp's...

Let me know which day you are testing and I will add you below. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:​Undecided date:
:bfp: navywag :bfp:
Zoboe95 :cry:
Canadianmoose :cry:

1 Feb:
:bfp: Missielibra :bfp:
Hunni12
InDueTime89 :cry:  
:bfp: Lomelindi17 :bfp:
Renaendel

2 Feb:
 :bfp: Tankel :bfp: 
:bfp: Bloblo :bfp:
Stacip
:bfp: mamabearr :bfp:

3 Feb:
Dream143r:cry:
Tinyfootsteps :cry:
Lovemymelanin
:bfp: Smurphy90 :bfp:

4 Feb:
echo :cry:
Loves_cookies :cry: 
MissGii
SS_Momma_of_2
Claire_c :cry:

5 Feb:
Tablefortwo :cry:

6 Feb:
Motherofcorgi

7 Feb: 
kjs1
K12B
Emsabub

8 Feb:
Keepfaith17
WeebabyMama :cry:
Bluebloodmoon

9 Feb:
Trimeka :cry:
Carcar :cry:
laylalib
Dill :cry: 

10 Feb:
:bfp: Star7 :bfp:
:bfp: NDH :bfp:
LO4 :cry: 
brieri1

11 Feb:
Mrsharper1 :cry:
mwah_xx :cry:
Happycupcake :cry:
emmaxangel

12 Feb:
MWILL
:bfp: Ruskiegirl :bfp:
Amanda537

13 Feb:
Nixnax :cry: 
:bfp: lovenoel :bfp:

14 Feb:
Thencomesbebe :cry:
Wrapunzel
MrsP1117 :cry:  

15 Feb:
Beanhopeful09

16 Feb:
:bfp: TTC74 :bfp:
Kelwar :cry: 

17 Feb:

18 Feb:
phantomfaery1
nmpjcp2015
ROmama

19 Feb:
Katy78
DinoKG
:bfp: Steph1607 :bfp:

20 Feb:

21 Feb:
:bfp: Tbfromlv :bfp:

22 Feb:
Lynzylou :cry:

23 Feb:
LuLu_TTC :cry: 
Msharp11686

24 Feb:
:bfp: Philamy :bfp:
mdscpa :cry:
PeanutWhereRU
:bfp: Dragomir :bfp:

25 Feb:
BumblingBee
elmum
Amantila :cry:
Jessie7003

26 Feb:
Ashley2pink
babyoneill

27 Feb:

28 Feb:
co_fostermom
LO4 
swimmyj1 :cry:

Early March:
AliJo :cry:
Flueky88 :cry:
:bfp: mrsmummy2 :bfp:


----------



## smurphy90

Thanks for starting this month's thread, Bloblo!

My miscarriage finally ended, and I'm back on my Gonal-F injections!

If all does similarly to last time, I'll be testing on Feb 2nd! You can put me down there, for now! :D


----------



## Bloblo

smurphy90 said:


> Thanks for starting this month's thread, Bloblo!
> 
> My miscarriage finally ended, and I'm back on my Gonal-F injections!
> 
> If all does similarly to last time, I'll be testing on Feb 2nd! You can put me down there, for now! :D

Good that its finally over and that you can be hopeful again! :hugs:
Adding you :flower:


----------



## Dream143r

Oh Bloblo - I've missed you :hugs:

Feb 3 please.


----------



## Alligator

Following ladies - hope you don't mind, I like to keep up with you all and cheer on your BFP <3


----------



## Bloblo

Adding you dream.
Alli - you know you are always welcome :hugs2:


----------



## Bloblo

Dream143r said:


> Oh Bloblo - I've missed you :hugs:
> 
> Feb 3 please.

Our testing dates are synced up :flower:


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks for starting this Blo! We have missed you! I&#8217;m not sure when O will come so I&#8217;ll be TBD for now. Hopefully I can have a normal cycle since my letrozole has increased


----------



## thencomesbebe

Thank you so much for starting this thread Blo! We've missed you! I had such a late O this last cycle, so to be on the safe side (and so I'm not too tempted to test early) could you put me down for Valentine's day? I will probably cave and test before then, as I would wanna prepare myself but I'm gonna aim to wait til the 14th!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks for starting this thread, Blo. We missed you so much... Still following FF due date so that'll be my testing date,* Feb. 7* please. I wish I will O this cycle got a feeling it's gonna be another anov. :(


----------



## Nixnax

Im still waiting to test this month, but if unseccessful Ill be testing on the 13th feb


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Following your TWW journey guys! If I don't get my BFP I'm out till March cause I won't see DFH till some time in Feb. Lots of baby dust to you lovies!! Can't wait to your BFP's!!


----------



## LO4

Hello!
AF is due in the end of January but I'm not testing until February. Add me for Febryary 2nd :) Not that sure that I'm testing that date but probably. Don't know if I even stand a chance this cycle yet since I haven't ovulated yet and I dh won't be home until friday or saturday so FX for no ovulation before that! Currently on CD16 but I have a pretty long cycle and last month I ovulated on CD19.


----------



## tankel

Here because I'm straddling end of Jan beginning of feb test dates. I suppose if my early test in Jan is a bfn, I'll wait till my actual af due date of 2/2, which is my birthday.


----------



## steph1607

Hi ladies!

I am currently prepping for a FET which will either be at the end of this month or beginning of next month - not sure when I'll be testing yet but thought it would be nice to join in anticipation! :)


----------



## Bloblo

Its good to be back! Added you all :hugs:


----------



## keepfaith17

please put me down for Feb 8th :) 

Fx for all of us and for it to finally be our month to get BFP!!


----------



## Star7

Please add me to Feb 10th.


----------



## thencomesbebe

So this is the first cycle in 2 years I am actually ovulating on the full moon (Jan 30-31). Up until now I was Oing during the new moon, so fx the extra moon-power helps. The following excerpt was written by Christine Northrup, M.D.

https://www.drnorthrup.com/wisdom-of-menstrual-cycle/

"Even in modern society, where we are cut off from the rhythms of nature, the cycle of ovulation is influenced by the moon. Studies have shown that peak rates of conception and probably ovulation appear to occur at the full moon or the day before.

During the new moon, ovulation and conception rates are decreased overall, and an increased number of women start their menstrual bleeding. "


----------



## NDH

Hi can I please be added to the 10th for testing. Subject to change depending when I ovulate.


----------



## Bloblo

Ndh - added you

Thencomesbebe, that sounds super promising. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dream143r

Happy Monday.

Waiting to O like ..... :headspin:


----------



## Bloblo

Dream143r said:


> Happy Monday.
> 
> Waiting to O like ..... :headspin:

I feel the same... Waiting for the fertile window ](*,) :coffee:
Also our heating system just broke... And its minus 10 :cold: hopefully the rest of the week will go smoother...


----------



## tbfromlv

Blo I think we are cycle buddies this time. That will probably change come O time- I never O at a &#8220;regular&#8221; time lol we will see though as I&#8217;m on Femera again this cycle. It&#8217;s funny that the time before O is the most boring then once you O it&#8217;s like non stop &#8220;am I pregnant did we get it? I wanna test! Oh was that a symptom? No stop don&#8217;t do that it&#8217;s too early... but that&#8217;s different. Maybe I&#8217;m pregnant! No I&#8217;m definitely out already&#8221; :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

Blo - oh no that's horrible! For some reason we had no hot water this morning. I was pretty annoyed. We are finishing our basement so one of the workers must have done something to disconnect our hot water tank. But our furnace is working fine. I hope you can get your fixed up VERY VERY soon.


----------



## tankel

:rofl: TB So True. 

:coffee:

So girls I need ideas, we will be in Disney World when I test. If I get a bfp, any suggestions on how to tell the DH? This will be baby #2.


----------



## tbfromlv

Tankel- maybe get the mouse ears hat for everyone and have a baby one made too?


----------



## tankel

thats a great idea TB


----------



## mdscpa

:rofl: TB you are so right. Before O is the most boring "sloth-ist" part of the cycle. Most annoying part is when we don't O regularly. :coffee:


----------



## tankel

We started SMEP last night. 

Absolutely no fertile signs yet for me though.


----------



## thencomesbebe

DH surprised me tonight with Preseed! I had no idea he ordered it from Amazon <3 (also gave me a multi-colored set of Fimo polymer clay so I can make little baby crystal dragons! I'm so excited!) Anyway, this will be our last cycle of trying before I move home to Cali (according to my Femometer app, I most likely won't O in February due to the short month), and then DH will be a couple months behind me, so we can start trying again in May, FX we won't need to!!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Bebe - he surprised your with lube, how romantic! lol :rofl: I love his commitment to the cause. Good Luck!


----------



## tankel

Hope the preseed helps


----------



## thencomesbebe

In this case its actually a very sweet surprise. He had a hard time in the beginning of this, and now he's committed to taking fertilaid and countboost, and I I had no idea he got the preseed. I hear so many success stories, I really hope this works!


----------



## Alligator

Aw so sweet! Worked for us the cycle we conceived :) I will note that we didn't use it as directed. We just used it topically. But obviously give it a go and see what works for you!


----------



## mdscpa

Bebe, glad he finally shows you his commitment to TTC journey. Hope it helps and you conceive on your last try until May.


Tank - Goodluck with SMEP. 


Ali - Happy 15 weeks!!!! 1st tri passed by so quiclky. Glad seeing you here. <3


----------



## LO4

My ovulation was pretty late this month. Didn't think I was ovulating at all! But today I got that temp rise :) Af is now due January 31st but this time I will wait longer before testing so February 2nd, the date I said was going to be my test date, is probably not accurate. Will wait a bit longer, I think. Just to "know" before testing. Been soo disappointed the last months. And af was a little late last month so I think 2nd is a bit early for me so will probably wait until the weekend after that. Then I'll be about 24dpo ;)


----------



## Bloblo

LO4 said:


> My ovulation was pretty late this month. Didn't think I was ovulating at all! But today I got that temp rise :) Af is now due January 31st but this time I will wait longer before testing so February 2nd, the date I said was going to be my test date, is probably not accurate. Will wait a bit longer, I think. Just to "know" before testing. Been soo disappointed the last months. And af was a little late last month so I think 2nd is a bit early for me so will probably wait until the weekend after that. Then I'll be about 24dpo ;)

Your self discipline is amazing, waiting until 24dpo to test... I will move you on to the 10th,let me know if you prefer a different date :flower:


----------



## Dream143r

Bebe - its absolutely sweet. I hope you didn't take my comment the wrong way. My sense of humour can be dry. FX it does the trick for you guys this cycle! I plan on using it this cycle too.


----------



## tankel

No way I can wait till even 9 dpo to test. :rofl:


----------



## smurphy90

Can you move me to TBD? My body isn't responding to the Gonal-F the way it did in November, so I can't trigger when I thought I could. :(


----------



## Star7

Just waiting around for O.........&#128579;


----------



## mdscpa

Star7 said:


> Just waiting around for O.........&#128579;

What CD are you in now? When do you usually expect to O?


----------



## Bloblo

smurphy90 said:


> Can you move me to TBD? My body isn't responding to the Gonal-F the way it did in November, so I can't trigger when I thought I could. :(

Sorry to hear that you are responding differently. Hopefully it just means that you will have a healthy egg.


----------



## Bloblo

Im also just waiting to o... Should enter fertile window tomorrow, and ovulate around Monday to Wednesday...
Let the fun begin :sex:


----------



## Star7

I'm on cycle day 8 today. Expecting O around cycle day 15. Its gonna be a loooong week.


----------



## LO4

2dpo today. I'm in a really good mood today and feeling relaxed about everything. I know this feeling won't last long but I'm trying to enjoy it for now :) 22 days until testing then ;) But af will show before that if I'm not pregnant.


----------



## mdscpa

Star - hope you O soon and have a well-timed :sex:.

LO4 - you are the most patient person I've seen here. Testing at 24dpo? Hope you get a :bfp: before then.


----------



## NDH

I picked up a BBT thermometer in town today (for $20). I ordered one online 8 days ago and it hasn't even been marked as shipped :grr: didn't want to wait any longer to start temping (cd4 today) or the data will be useless so I had to bite the bullet. Temping starts tomorrow. My apps all predict O around the 25th but if my CT ke hasn't changed much from the last time I tracked it I expect it will be more like the 27th.


----------



## LO4

The last months I've been testing way too early and ending up getting af. So sick of the bfns that I'm not testing around when af is due. The last time I was pregnant I didn't test until af was more than a week late. Doing the same now, and saving some money if af comes late ;) I don't think it will be easy but I'm definitely not testing until af is late, that's for sure!


----------



## Trimeka

Hello everyone! Please add me for the 9th. Thank you.


----------



## Dream143r

O pains today. Assuming I'll O tomorrow and see a rise on Saturday.


----------



## echo

mdscpa said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, Blo. We missed you so much... Still following FF due date so that'll be my testing date,* Feb. 7* please. I wish I will O this cycle got a feeling it's gonna be another anov. :(

:hugs: 

I hope you O.


----------



## echo

Sign me up for Feb 4, please. This happens to be my anniversary (not wedding, the beginning, the original anniversary)......so please, please, PLEASE!!! 

FX'd for everyone. Sorry to see some of the same people join me. :hugs: February is it. October is a great month to have a baby.


----------



## echo

Dream143r said:


> Happy Monday.
> 
> Waiting to O like ..... :headspin:

I feel you! :haha:


----------



## mdscpa

Dream143r said:


> O pains today. Assuming I'll O tomorrow and see a rise on Saturday.


Looks like you predicted it accurately. I saw a temp dip today. :happydance: FX for a temp shift tomorrow. 


Echo - Thanks :hugs: Really hope so.


AFM, I'm still waiting for a temp shift as well, I got O pain last night on my left side which I never got during my anov cycles hope this means something good. Either I'll get a temp shift tomorrow or a temp dip then rise the following day. Another BD won't hurt then rest for a day then BD again for the next 3/4 days (FF predicted me on CD19-22) we just have to cover everything. :blush:


----------



## Dream143r

md - looking good. FX


----------



## NDH

Only CD5 but AF is gone. We started BD today. Hoping to BD every other day, or at most every third day.

Ouch though I am such a dummy. So I do vagina steams for three days in a row at the beginning of my cycle. This was my second this month. And when the steam wasn't aligned properly instead of moving my chair, or getting up and adjusting the pot like a smart person I stupidly used my feet to slide the board the pot of boiling water is sitting on... And managed to burn my vagina when the water splashed out of the pot. Oh my goodness!!!!! Good thing we BD first and its still early enough in my cycle that I won't O for about a week because I'm gonna need some recovery time here.


----------



## tankel

OUCH, NDH. What the heck is a vagina steam for?


----------



## Bloblo

Sounds horrendous NDH! :shock:
Good luck recovering :hugs:


----------



## NDH

I came across yoni steaming/vagina seaming when I was recovering from one of my miscarriages. I haven't done them often because d read you are supposed to do them in the days leading up to AF and is absolutely incompatible with pregnancy, and since we've always been NTNP I didn't want to chance it. I did two though while healing from a mc, and twice in my postpartum with my son. 
I've recently learned though that it can also be donevrior to ovulation, and especially in combination with Maya abdominal massage, can have a positive effect on fertility. So I now to both together. As soon as AF leaves I steam 3 days in a row and start abdominal massage, which I continue until after I confirm ovulation. I do gentler massage after ovulation to increase blood flow to the region in lieu of acupuncture I used to have done (too expensive to continue, and I like that I can do this myself)

There are supposedly lots of benefits to steaming - it encourages any built up stuff from incomplete shedding to come out (what I'm going for - I have really light bleeding that concerns me isn't complete ), decrease heavy bleeding and cramps, increase fertility, etc. 

For me it's become a little self care practice. Sitting in a blanket tent over a pot of steaming herbs is like a little sauna, and the aroma is always very relaxing (I add lavender which helps me sleep) I enjoy a cup of tea and quiet time to myself. 
It's also a way I can connect with my femininity - taking care of my womb and vagina.

My moods have been amazing since I've started doing this and whether it's a placebo or not I plan to continue this little ritual, at least once a month (whenever I'm not pregnant ) for a very long time. 


https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...ticles/vaginal-steaming-what-you-need-to-know


----------



## tankel

You learn something everyday!


----------



## Bloblo

Cycle day 12 and i just have this strange feeling that o will come early tomorrow. I am planning to bd today and just feel that this is the one. I don't normally have strong intuition about these things, but something feels different this cycle.
(reading that back, i realise that i sound crazy, but im sticking to it) :haha:

Dream, mdscpa - I see both of you had a bit of a rise today, fingers crossed and baby dust for you!


----------



## NDH

Good luck Blobo. I am a believer in intuition for sure (though sometimes it's hard to discern between intuition and wishful thinking lol)


----------



## mdscpa

Bloblo said:


> Cycle day 12 and i just have this strange feeling that o will come early tomorrow. I am planning to bd today and just feel that this is the one. I don't normally have strong intuition about these things, but something feels different this cycle.
> (reading that back, i realise that i sound crazy, but im sticking to it) :haha:
> 
> Dream, mdscpa - I see both of you had a bit of a rise today, fingers crossed and baby dust for you!


I do believe in intuition but with TTC I always try to be careful not to be so disappointed when I'm wrong. FX you O as expected, Blo. :dust:

I think I'm 1dpo today if this isn't another anov. We're still going to BD as planned CD20-22 (FF fertile window CD19-22) just in case it is right. If I did O yesterday AF will be due on Feb 2nd so I might move my test date on the 3rd at 15dpo AF will definitely be late knowing I keep on having a short LP.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Good luck Md!! Hope you catch that egg!!!


----------



## tankel

Yay md!

So how would you all mark the following cm on ft:
Stringy, yellow with brown and red blood. Plus I have a General wet feeling.


----------



## Dream143r

Pretty sure I'm 1dpo today. But I also woke up with the flu. Don't know if or how much it will effect my temps. Full on sore throat, coughing, sneezing, stuffy nose. Yuck.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Feel better Dream!


----------



## echo

Dream143r said:


> Pretty sure I'm 1dpo today. But I also woke up with the flu. Don't know if or how much it will effect my temps. Full on sore throat, coughing, sneezing, stuffy nose. Yuck.

:hugs: I hope you feel better!

On a brighter note....I'm pretty sure I am 1dpo, too!


----------



## Dream143r

echo - yay cycle buddies. When will you start testing? I'm saying 10 but will likely start at 8dpo.


----------



## tbfromlv

Well I go in tomorrow for a follicle study (cd 10 They weren&#8217;t quite big enough lol) so hopefully those follies have grown and I can trigger soon! Congrats on the ladies entering the tww!


----------



## mdscpa

TB - Goodluck hopefully they've grown as expected by now.

Dream - sorry for the flu. :hugs:


Tank - I'd keep Bd'ing maybe it's ovulation spotting. FX


AFM - got a dip today. Wasn't happy about it coz this could mean another anov cycle or I haven't O'ed yet.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hi ladies, can I join? I'll be testing 3rd Feb. :)


----------



## Bloblo

Welcome tinyfootsteps, i added you

Dream, hope you feel better soon 

Mdscpa, might be that the one low temp was just a fluke, keeping fingers crossed that it goes back up

Tbfromlv, good luck with the scan!


----------



## echo

Dream143r said:


> echo - yay cycle buddies. When will you start testing? I'm saying 10 but will likely start at 8dpo.

I'm probably going to start at 10. I've been really good at not testing, despite the 30 or so wondfo's I have. But this cycle is the first in ages with ewcm, I ovulated so hard it hurt to sit, and my boobs got sore immediately after....and we had lots of sex in the window (we've slacked in that department recently). So I'm actually realllllly hopeful for this cycle. It seems like my hormones are working this time. :haha:

FX'd!


----------



## LO4

5dpo! Had my last glass of wine today during the tww. Implantation is possible any day now. Exciting! 

Babydust to all of you!


----------



## echo

tbfromlv said:


> Well I go in tomorrow for a follicle study (cd 10 They werent quite big enough lol) so hopefully those follies have grown and I can trigger soon! Congrats on the ladies entering the tww!

FX'd!


----------



## loves_cookies

Can I join please? I am currently CD15 and had +OPK on Thursday and Friday. The 2 cycles since my loss have been 28 then 32 days, but they tended to vary between 23-27 days before my 2nd pregnancy (first loss). 

Not sure whether to wait until 4th Feb or cave and test the 1st or 2nd. My mood is varying between being very optimistic about my chances and completely negative I'm not sure we BD at the best time.


----------



## NDH

Resubscribing thanks to fat fingers. Lol

Nothing to report on my end - just CD8 so waiting to O. But the BD has begun so we won't get caught out by early O as we have in the past. 
Feeling fabulous - stable mood and good energy which is a great change from my usual. Even if nothing I'm doing will have an impact on my fertility its still paying off on my mental health :)


----------



## MissGii

Hello can I join? Im currently 1-2 dpo, Af is due ( well possibly.. long story ) around 4th feb so Ill be testing then ( lets be honest Ill be testing early haha


----------



## missielibra

Could I join in?
Trying again after a CP that left me needing an emotional break!
Feb 1st! :)


----------



## mdscpa

Hello :wave: new ladies. :hugs: 

:dust:


*Blo* - It did wen't up today but not higher than CD18 temp but if the CD18 temp was a fluke then I should be 1dpo today. 2 more days (cd21-22) fertile window as per FF so we shall see what my temps then after that I should expect my temps to go higher if not I know I'm out and it's another anov as I was expecting before. I'm hoping that tomorrow's temp will dip and becomes my O day so we'll have a better timing as we have planned to BD for 2-3 more days before we're done for this cycle.


----------



## Bloblo

Welcome to the new ladies, i added you all - please have a look and if i messed up the dates let me know :haha:

Mdscpa, seems like my temps are also a bit crazy this time. Ff seems to think that I ovulated cd11 (which does happen about once a year for me), but i have to say that I rather think o is today... Either way, we got all bases covered. 
Ff should make up her/his/its? mind within the next 3 or 4 days, but if it stays like this I might test still in January :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

FF doesn't want to cooperate with us :growlmad: He/she/it should listen next time. :haha:


----------



## Katy78

:hi:
Please put me down for Feb 19.
I probably won't be writing much but my fingers are crossed for many BFPs in February (mine included :winkwink:).
I'll be increasing my clomid dosage this month. 25 mg has worked for me 100% in the past but not lately. I guess my age is catching up with me.


----------



## MissGii

mdscpa said:


> Bloblo said:
> 
> 
> Cycle day 12 and i just have this strange feeling that o will come early tomorrow. I am planning to bd today and just feel that this is the one. I don't normally have strong intuition about these things, but something feels different this cycle.
> (reading that back, i realise that i sound crazy, but im sticking to it) :haha:
> 
> Dream, mdscpa - I see both of you had a bit of a rise today, fingers crossed and baby dust for you!
> 
> 
> I do believe in intuition but with TTC I always try to be careful not to be so disappointed when I'm wrong. FX you O as expected, Blo. :dust:
> 
> I think I'm 1dpo today if this isn't another anov. We're still going to BD as planned CD20-22 (FF fertile window CD19-22) just in case it is right. If I did O yesterday AF will be due on Feb 2nd so I might move my test date on the 3rd at 15dpo AF will definitely be late knowing I keep on having a short LP.Click to expand...

Hey where both on the same cd for ovulation and testing! Maybe well get our bfp together and be bump buddies &#128512; &#128075; baby dust everywhere!!!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Hi Ladies. I'm back. I've been away for awhile as I had a hard time with the BFN's.
I'm still anxious.. (as we all are) for the BFP.
This month lots if ECM but starting day 10..Weird as it seems I was O'ing quite late in my cycle. I find it so hard not O'ing at the same time each month.
My cycle has been steady stream about 26-28 days the last few months which I hope is a good sign.
I imagine I'm due for AF about the 4tg of February so I should probably wait till then to start testing.
Blo, please throw me down for then.
Good luck to all of you ladies this month!! Hoping for lots of BFP's!!!!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Hey y'all! I'm popping in to subscribe to/stalk this thread, but I don't have a test date quite yet! I'm trying to back off of the symptom spotting and counting down the days for the sake of my mental health, but I would still like to follow everybody else! :) I got a peak reading on my monitor this morning, so I think February 7 will be the day


----------



## thencomesbebe

Sorry about the crazy temps MD!

I didn't even temp this morning, I had some wine last night and an erratic sleep pattern, and then my best friend wanted to skype at 5:30 am so I just skipped it. Waiting to O. Last cycle was my longest cycle yet at 37 days, so not feeling super hopeful about this cycle since there seems to be some confusion generated by the late O. Femometer thinks I'm going to O on the 29th or 30th, but this is my first full month using that app. Clue has me O-ing on the 25th, despite last cycle's late O and I have been using that for some time now... DH and I are really trying to BD every single day from now through Feb, my SIL and a friend of mine both swear it worked for them so FX.


----------



## tankel

Thats a lot of BD thencomesbebe. Hope it works for you.

AFM: Pretty sure I'm either Oing today, or O'd yesterday.


----------



## thencomesbebe

I know, idk if we will actually be able to sustain that, but I'm willing to try whatever it takes to conceive naturally.


----------



## Dream143r

Tankel - looks like you O'd yesterday. Your BDs are well timed. FX 

AFM: Crosshairs today. Yipee. 3DPO. I'm going to start testing saturday at 8dpo.


----------



## hunni12

Can you put me down for 2/1/...long story short I have not gotten a period for Jan my first sexual encounter with my boyfriend was 12/27

So i thought AF came this morning but nope...got this cm instead.

Our first sexual encounter was 12/27 so I said if no af by then and still getting these breast pains i'll test this.


Spoiler
https://i68.tinypic.com/2emk4ty.jpg


I want to test, but at the same time I am scared lol.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Hmm interesting, looks like fertile cm maybe?


----------



## hunni12

thencomesbebe said:


> Hmm interesting, looks like fertile cm maybe?

Nope opk doesnt agree. I know i need to test, just bad nerves lol


----------



## tankel

Thanks dream.


----------



## Alligator

Bebe - that's a lot of BDing. I totally get the urge to do all you can but I'll share my experience. The first cycle after my MC I had no idea what my cycle would be...because I didn't know if I would go back to 'normal' or what...everything was up in the air as I had read many women are a little irregular post MC. So DH and I marathon BD for like, 10 days in a row (sometimes twice) or something absurd. DH was exhausted and it wasn't fun anymore. Lo and behold I O'd right when expected and my cycle returned to what it previously was, but I was so nervous I would O early or we would miss it. AF arrived and we weren't successful.

Next cycle I said, nope...I want this to be fun. As soon as AF ended DH and I BD every other day until CD 10/11 (I had O'd previous cycle CD 15), and my plan was everyday until CD 16. I ended up O'ing CD13 so it was a good plan I had...and it was successful! I know you said DH might have sperm issues, from his test? I can't recall the details...baby brain...just sharing my experience but ultimately do what feels right for you!


----------



## tablefortwo

Hi ladies! Please put me down for Feb 5th testing. I should O in next few days so I hope that timing would be good for starting to test. I am not taking Clomid this cycle so I am expecting everything to be on my regular schedule. Good luck!


----------



## Trimeka

I have been so emotional lately....I haven't O'd yet so I know it's just ME. This has never happened and I just wanted to know if any of you ladies experienced this before. I am on the verge or crying at EVERY little thing. Happy, sad and confused cry! lol HELP ME PLEASE! ...maybe I'm overwhelmed with TTC?!?!?! I really don't have an answer.


----------



## smurphy90

I'm back! Can you put me down for Feb 9th?

The higher dose of Gonal-F worked and I have *two* 19mm follies! (One on each side). Fingers crossed sooooo tightly!


----------



## tablefortwo

Trimeka - I am sorry you are feeling that way. I too feel like crying over everything lately and I am convinced it is due to high amount of stress that comes with TTC. Be kind to yourself and try to take care of yourself emotionally. I am usually pretty even headed person but with the TTC I get sad, hopeful, defeated, angry, hopeful again about a million times a day. It is exhausting and overwhelming.


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey ladies, would you mind if I joined? I had a miscarriage last week and still in the process of seeing a negative test so we can start trying again. Hubby is away until Sunday!

This was my first mc, we have been trying for 2 years for #2 it's frustrating! I have no idea when to expect O as I'm still spotting a bit but my cm is starting to turn stretchy!?

Just to give you all a little hope... last month was the first month I tried the mooncup method (first time lucky!) I read so many great stories on it and I was already using one for AF so I tried it and bam! Sadly ended in a long drawn out mc but I am going to try it again this month and see how we go. We also tried the wellman conception tablets for DH.. that may have done the trick too lol 

Fx for all you ladies. Let's hope next month is our month!!


----------



## TTC74

Put me down for Feb 16, please and thank you.


----------



## DinoKG

Hi! Is it okay if I join all of you? This looks like a wonderful, supportive group of women :) I'm 29 and a LTTC-er with my DH, 34.

This is my first cycle using Femara and The Conception Kit. Used Provera to induce a bleed, but it wasn't my first time. Didn't think we would have this opportunity so soon, as our MFI was too severe--but we've seen some incredible improvements. Still low numbers for DH, but our RE said that it was worth a shot. If all goes well, I should be testing around 2/19. We are cautiously optimistic!

Good luck! Crossing my fingers and toes for everyone. Really looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Star7

So I am supposed to O in 2 days. Anyone have an idea as to why on earth my pupic bone would be hurting today? Feels like someone is stabbing me there. Ouch!!!


----------



## Bloblo

Thencomesbebe - i like your plan, keep it fun and keep it up

Hunni12 - i think that you should test, its better to know than to worry all the time

Alli - im having so much fun looking at your ticker, can't believe how fast time is ticking

Star7 - I sometimes get o pains up to 2 days before o, do you think it could be that? 

Trimeka - try to focus on the result, on having a baby instead of on trying. Its a small mental change, but helps me alot to stay level headed.

Tablefortwo, Smurphy90, ttc74, dinoKG - added you to your dates
Peanut - added you to tbd, let me know if you have a specific testing date. 

Afm... I think i am 1dpo today, ff has me at 4dpo but i played around a bit and if temps stay at this level or higher, crosshairs move to cd14. Now the wait starts...


----------



## Star7

I hope so Blo. Its gone now so I'll just keep bedding and hopefully catch that egg....&#128516;


----------



## tankel

:hugs: PeanutWhereRU. Hope this is your month.

GL smurphy90 :dust:

AFM:
I think I'm finally in the TWW. Temps say O was Sunday, but signs point more to it being today.


----------



## Alligator

Very sorry for your loss peanut - MC is so tough. Many women (myself among them) conceive within a few months after a MC...I hope this is true for you. Hoping the spotting stops soon...are you testing out HCG or having blood tests? Good luck!

Blo - it's so crazy. I felt like first tri CRAWLED by because, well, being miserable 24/7 tends to slow time down I find. Now, nearly 16 weeks...that's crazy! It does seem to go by quickly <3


----------



## mdscpa

tankel said:


> AFM:
> I think I'm finally in the TWW. Temps say O was Sunday, but signs point more to it being today.


I do think it happened on Sunday. FX for a :bfp: your timing was great.




AFM, losing hope that I'll O this cycle looks like it's going to be another anov as I expected even before this cycle started. FF predicted my O today so we shall see if I'll get an obvious and significant temp rise tomorrow (which I doubt).


----------



## hunni12

Bloblo said:


> Thencomesbebe - i like your plan, keep it fun and keep it up
> 
> Hunni12 - i think that you should test, its better to know than to worry all the time
> 
> Alli - im having so much fun looking at your ticker, can't believe how fast time is ticking
> 
> Star7 - I sometimes get o pains up to 2 days before o, do you think it could be that?
> 
> Trimeka - try to focus on the result, on having a baby instead of on trying. Its a small mental change, but helps me alot to stay level headed.
> 
> Tablefortwo, Smurphy90, ttc74, dinoKG - added you to your dates
> Peanut - added you to tbd, let me know if you have a specific testing date.
> 
> Afm... I think i am 1dpo today, ff has me at 4dpo but i played around a bit and if temps stay at this level or higher, crosshairs move to cd14. Now the wait starts...

Well I'll be testing on the 1st but I am going to call my obgyn tomorrow to let them know what's going on . just weird not trying but not preventing lol


----------



## Dream143r

md - How come you don't do OPKs?

5dpo and I'm finally on the come up off of this flu. Back to work today, although to be honest I could have used 1 more day at home. Such is life. Very excited to start testing on Saturday.


----------



## tankel

Hope you O today, MD. 

Dream: glad you are feeling better

3DPO today. I'm going to try so had to wait until 2/2 to test since that is my birthday.


----------



## carcar

Please put me down for Feb 9th for testing! 

I've been drinking grapefruit juice by the gallon since CD1 and have watery and EWCM for the first time in 6 cycles of TTC!! Legit so excited to see it!


----------



## Dream143r

carcar - really? that's interesting. I don't always get fertile CM so I'm intrigued.

I've heard pomegranate juice is good for your lining.


----------



## Alligator

I drank pom juice after my MC and we conceived on our third cycle! I can't say it for sure helped obviously (I also did acupuncture) but it can't hurt certainly. I mixed it with sparkling water because I found the taste rather intense.


----------



## tablefortwo

Hello ladies! I am anxiously waiting to be in TWW already. I hope I will O in the next few days, normally I would get positive opk by today CD12 but it is still far from positive.. In the good news BDing has been fun this month when we don't have a house full of guests. :haha:


----------



## carcar

Dream143r said:


> carcar - really? that's interesting. I don't always get fertile CM so I'm intrigued.
> 
> I've heard pomegranate juice is good for your lining.

Yes! A serious improvement! I didn't really think it would work but figured it was worth a try, and I'm so glad I did. 2 glasses of pink grapefruit juice a day :)


----------



## Bloblo

Ff finally moved my crosshairs away from cd11. Im officially 3dpo. Let the wait begin...


----------



## mdscpa

*Blo* - no denying there. Welcome to TWW and FX now is the perfect timing for your perfect little baby. :dust:


*Dream* - I didn't use OPKs thinking it's gonna be useless if I'm right about suspecting this will be anov. Turned out I'm right all along. CD23 and temps really staying low, these can't be my post-O. Just waiting for bleeding to start a new one. I may still be in Feb testers with the next cycle.


----------



## thencomesbebe

cd 18 and still no pos OPK which means my clue app's prediction is wrong, but it COULD mean that my Femometer app is right and I will O in 5 days....tick tick tick.....over here like :coffee:

Update!! I got a really dark OPK just now! Not quite positive, but this means I may actually O this weekend, yay! Getting closer to that tww....fx my eggo gets prego <3


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Good morning! I got my crosshairs on cc, so I will officially be testing on Feb 6th :) going in for progesterone blood test tomorrow, so hopefully I get some good news soon!


----------



## tablefortwo

I too got my opk positive last night on wondfo and ClearBlue digi. Expecting to O tomorrow and the wait begins then. I still am planning to test on Feb 3.


----------



## Bloblo

tablefortwo said:


> I too got my opk positive last night on wondfo and ClearBlue digi. Expecting to O tomorrow and the wait begins then. I still am planning to test on Feb 3.

I have you on the 5th for testing, should I move you a couple of days earlier? :flower:


----------



## tablefortwo

Blo - oh sorry, I guess I wanted to force myself to wait until 10-11 dpo and test on Feb 5th =). You can leave me on the 5th, I will do my best to hold off.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Motherofcorgi and tablefortwo yay for testing days!!! It's coming up soon! I can't wait to see what happens &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tbfromlv

Well I got my first positive opk this am surprisingly. My doctor had cancelled my cycle because Sunday it didn&#8217;t look like my follicles had grown much so hopefully they grow enough by the time I ovulate so a viable egg could be in there. FXd!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Yay Tb! That's great news!


----------



## NDH

All my apps predicted yesterday or the day before for O but OPKs are still stark negative :shrug:


----------



## kjs1

I'm testing on Feb 7th. :thumbup:


----------



## claire_c

My af is supposed to arrive on Feb. 4th, I'll probably test before then because I'm impatient as can be :haha:


----------



## NDH

Resubscribe


----------



## mrsharper1

Ill be testing February 11th! This is my first cycle on Clomid so FX!
Baby dust you all you ladies! Cant wait to see some BFPs next month :happydance:


----------



## Stacip

Im testing February 2nd!

TTC baby #2


----------



## InDueTime89

Hi ladies. Would love to finally join you after stalking this thread for sometime. I would like to be added for Feb 1. Trying to conceive #3. Lots of baby dust to everyone!!!

Me&DH-both 29
DD-9 Years old
DS-3 years old


----------



## Dream143r

claire_c said:


> My af is supposed to arrive on Feb. 4th, I'll probably test before then because I'm impatient as can be :haha:

Mine is due Feb 3rd. We are close. 

I'm totally starting tomorrow. lol at 8DPO. Can't help it.


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck testing tomorrow, Dream. FX you get the start of a :bfp:


----------



## lomelindi17

Hi! I got my crosshairs today so I will test on 9 dpo - Feb 1 (If I can wait!). I got some 10 miu tests on Amazon to try. I'm on my 2nd cycle TTC #2. I'm pretty sure I had a chemical last month so I'm hopeful for this month!


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Hey everyone, looks like I'm moving on to February with you all...temp dropped just below coverline and started spotting today :wacko:

Bloblo, thanks for starting this. Can you put me down for Feb 23rd test date for now?

Hubby started taking vitamins to increase sperm count last week, so we are hopeful that February will give us extra chances! FX


----------



## Bloblo

Welcome to all the new ladies :hugs2:
I think i added you all, please check and let me know if i missed anyone. :flower:
I might be a bit MIA this weekend, travelling with dh for a short mountain getaway...


----------



## InDueTime89

I'm so anxious about testing but I know if I test now I will get a bfn. So I'm just going off of my previous experiences being pregnant. I always have period-like cramps and sore bbs and extreme thirst. I have the cramping and thirst but no sore boobs. That makes me so discouraged. I can't wait until the 1st. Fx I'm just obsessing and I get a bfp


----------



## NDH

Positive opk today. I had O pain yesterday and in the past gad a very short surge so I expect today is actually ovulation day. Will see over the next few days how my temp does.


----------



## claire_c

Dream143r said:


> claire_c said:
> 
> 
> My af is supposed to arrive on Feb. 4th, I'll probably test before then because I'm impatient as can be :haha:
> 
> Mine is due Feb 3rd. We are close.
> 
> I'm totally starting tomorrow. lol at 8DPO. Can't help it.Click to expand...

Yay! I hope you get your bfp:happydance:
My bf is wanting me to wait until he's off on Tuesday next week to start trying, so I'll be 10dpo then. It's probably the better time to start testing but I know the wait is going to kill me!


----------



## ashley2pink

Hi, all. Onto cycle 7 for me!
I'm not exactly sure when I will test since my cycles aren't very regular but for now I will just say Feb. 26? If that changes when I figure out ovulation I will let you know.


----------



## thencomesbebe

My opks got darker but never positive and now they are lighter again which leads me to believe I had my surge overnight and didn't catch it. My temp only went up a tiny bit today, fx I get a temp spike tomorrow to confirm O. Either way we have been dtd every day for the past 8 days and will keep up the pace until the first (when DH has 24 hr duty at work). Fx and baby dust to all &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mdscpa

thencomesbebe said:


> My opks got darker but never positive and now they are lighter again which leads me to believe I had my surge overnight and didn't catch it. My temp only went up a tiny bit today, fx I get a temp spike tomorrow to confirm O. Either way we have been dtd every day for the past 8 days and will keep up the pace until the first (when DH has 24 hr duty at work). Fx and baby dust to all &#10084;&#65039;


FX for a :bfp:, bebe. 

:dust:


----------



## NDH

Sounds like a plan bebe, oing overnight is for sure a possibility but keeping going will increase your odds if you only geared up to o and didn't, which does sometimes happen and o happens a few days later.


----------



## Jessie7003

Aww everyone I've been following this for the last week or so. Praying the BFPs start to show! I'm not out for January yet according to my guess AF is 3 days late and according to ovia its due today so we shall see if I need to join this group! Hoping for yous all this is your month!


----------



## tankel

I got a suspicious temp dip . . .


----------



## mdscpa

Looking great and FX it's ID, tank.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Ahhhh Tank I hope its ID!!!


----------



## Dream143r

8dpo BFNs. FX for tomorrow

Tankel def could be an ID. I hope So!
 



Attached Files:







20180127_083800.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 13


----------



## navywag

Hi all, af is due tomorrow, so tempted to test now, but been ttc baby no3 for 3 years so think I would just be disappointed again! My birthday is on the 3rd so would be the best present!! X


----------



## InDueTime89

Hi navy and welcome. I'm sure many ladies will agree that u should:

TEST TEST TEST!!!!!

GL and tons of baby dust to you!!


----------



## claire_c

I took my first test today at 7pdo and it was bfn. I got super excited when I held it up because some light shined from the back and it made a little shadow from the back that looked like a line to me:dohh:. Oh well. Bf wants me to wait until Tuesday to test again(probably the best thing to do), but I'm not sure if I can make it that long :haha:


----------



## missielibra

When in doubt... test! :haha:

I tested at 8 DPO BFN.
I swear, I see the faintest line today at 10 DPO.
But, I think I want it so much my eyes are playing tricks on me.

Maybe one day I'll learn to test on the actual date.
I'll try to hold off until feb 1!


----------



## navywag

I did test, and I think I see a line!! Am I just seeing things??!!! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2018-01-27 22_17_40.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 50


----------



## NDH

I can totally see that on my phone and it looks pink not a shadow!


----------



## missielibra

I'm pretty sure I commented on your thread, but just in case I didn't (seesh, I'm getting old) I def see that line! :D Congrats


----------



## tankel

I see a line, navy. 

Testing early tomorrow while we are still at Disney for a possible dinsy reveal.


----------



## InDueTime89

I see a line navy!!!


----------



## lomelindi17

I see that line!! Do a frer tmrw!! Fx!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Looks like a line to me Navy!

Afm, looks as though temp is slowly rising fx it jumps up again tomorrow....
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180128-061206.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mwah_xx

*sneaks in* its been a long time since I was here!! But we finally decided to try for #3 last month was our first month off BCP and :bfn: but this month Ive been doing ppl - and with that rambling intro - Ill be testing round the 11th!

Hello everyone!


----------



## mdscpa

Navy - i totally see a line with my phone.

Mwah - showering you with lots of baby :dust: hope you get a :bfp: soon.

Bebe - FX it jumps up and you get your CH soon. :dust:

Dream - sorry for the bfn. Still have time for a possible :bfp:

Tank - love the disney reveal. <3 FX for a :bfp:


----------



## LO4

Well I'm out already. Af got me at 12dpo after having spottings since 8dpo. Jumping to the March thread as soon as there is one. GL to you all!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry LO4. :hugs: You're not alone have a long and weird cycles.
FX March brings you your lucky :bfp:


----------



## TTC74

Navy - def see a line! 

Tankel - hoping you get your :bfp: for a Disney reveal! 

AFM - Twiddling my thumbs at only CD8. Also, planning a big 1st birthday party for DD. Were going with a tinkerbell theme. She turns 1 on Valentines Day. Time really flies!


----------



## tankel

:bfn: still early though.


----------



## navywag

Thank you everyone! I've done two more tests today, and I'm in shock! So happy!

Fingers crossed this is going to be a lucky thread for all of you and you get your bfps this cycle xxx
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2018-01-28 13_07_18.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 29


----------



## missielibra

Woooot! Congrats Navy! :) It's amazing news!

I got impatient again, and since I thought yesterday had a shadow of a line, did it again today. I'm pretty sure I see something but... the phone camera keeps washing it out....
 



Attached Files:







20180128_084052.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 24









20180128_084118.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mdscpa

Missie - chart still looking great so FX you get a :bfp: in a day or two.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Congrats again Navy!

Missie, your chart does look fantastic! Fx for that bfp! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Dream143r

Here are my 9dpo BFNs. FX for tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







20180128_100257.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mwah_xx

navywag said:


> Thank you everyone! I've done two more tests today, and I'm in shock! So happy!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is going to be a lucky thread for all of you and you get your bfps this cycle xxx

EEEK congrats!


----------



## mwah_xx

missielibra said:


> Woooot! Congrats Navy! :) It's amazing news!
> 
> I got impatient again, and since I thought yesterday had a shadow of a line, did it again today. I'm pretty sure I see something but... the phone camera keeps washing it out....


I only glanced and thought I could see something too FX for you!


----------



## TTC74

Im on my iPad, and I definitely see something missie! Fx for a sticky bean!


----------



## missielibra

Thank you so much for the positive vibes guys. 
I'm hoping that shadow gets darker tomorrow!!


----------



## InDueTime89

Congrats navy!!!


----------



## laylalib

Can you put me down for February 9? We had no luck with our December cycle, but I am wishing for luck this time!


----------



## hunni12

So yesterday I took an lol because I was having some bad right side ovary pains and took one today.

Yesterday I had so much ewcm to where it was pouring
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1517166038356.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## hunni12

And congrats Navy!!!


----------



## Pixie2982

Following x


----------



## WeebabyMama

Put me on for Feb 8th please ! :flower:


----------



## Alligator

Missie I see that line! 

Congrats navy! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Lovemymelanin

I am ttc I ovulated 7 days I took hpt and bfn I took opk and positive I have 7dpo symtomps sore boob, frequent urination, I dont check temp I dont have reg schedule so some days I get thrown off and forget! Please help me figure this out! Is there a chance I could still be pregnant???


----------



## Lovemymelanin

Im due to test Feb 3rd but of course I tested at 6dpo and got BFN HPT AND tested 7dpo and got BFP OPK I OVULATED 7 days ago! I hope I get bfp on hpt soon


----------



## NDH

Lovemymelanin 7dpo is incredibly early for a positive test so you definitely aren't out yet


----------



## Dream143r

My 10dpo BFNs. Sigh. AF due Saturday. Wil keep testing.
 



Attached Files:







20180129_055327.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## missielibra

Dream143r said:


> My 10dpo BFNs. Sigh. AF due Saturday. Wil keep testing.

10 DPO is very early! Don't let it get you down! It doesn't mean you won't get your BFP :) FX for you


----------



## MissGii

iv just started spotting think this may be an early af but well see what happens


----------



## happycupcake

May I join please? Officially test date will be 11th Feb but I will probably start testing earlier, however I wouldn't be comfortable saying I was pregnant until I test on that day, miss af and see progression. Currently 3dpo


----------



## TTC74

I consistently O on CD15. I developed EWCM yesterday at CD7 and still have it today. WTH?


----------



## happycupcake

TTC74 said:


> I consistently O on CD15. I developed EWCM yesterday at CD7 and still have it today. WTH?

Perhaps you will ovulate earlier this cycle? Have you done anything differently? I usually ovulate CD11 or CD12 but have been seeing fertile cm start at around CD7, but I also take EPO and have added red clover this cycle so these can contribute, as can drinking more fluid


----------



## Dream143r

TTC74 - get a couple BDs in early just in case


----------



## TTC74

I don't think I've done anything different. I am getting old, though. And, I know that can be a factor. I just hope my lining has had time to thicken and my egg has had time to mature! Having said that, my OPKs aren't starting to darken yet. So, I'm baffled. Nonetheless, I'll definitely get in a few BDs just in case!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Hmm so I had a little temp dip today, I'm wondering if I maybe O'd? My cycle has been so thrown off lately. Gonna keep up the BD tonight and tomorrow just in case. First pic is current chart, second pic is the chart from when I O'd last month, seems like a similar pattern....fx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180129-150219.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 12









Screenshot_20180129-150227.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Motherofcorgi

10DPO is still early Dream! You're not out yet <3

I'm currently 6 or 7 DPO. I should get my progesterone test results by Wednesday evening so I'm eager for those! We haven't been super focused on TTC this month because we have been so busy with the move, and I knew I would know more soon due to the blood tests. Hopefully being more relaxed helped us! ;)


----------



## thencomesbebe

Your chart is looking good Motherofcorgi! Fx for you!


----------



## tbfromlv

Wow we have some BFPs already?! Congrats ladies! 

Bebe- if you did O, I think you&#8217;re 2dpo. 

Afm- I had two days of positive opk, my normal temp spke then drop... so I guess no O for me. I&#8217;m not sure what that is about...hopefully I still ovulate but it&#8217;s not looking good. I may have to start progesterone to start a new cycle if I don&#8217;t O soon. 

Also, had a skype consultation with an IVF doctor in Greece. If things don&#8217;t progress in the next cycle or 2, we will be headed there in June.


----------



## NDH

Wow tb, what makes Greece so appealing for IVF? I know of another lady who went to Greece for Ivf several years ago too. 
I hope you get a natural bfp first, but a Greek holiday would be a lovely benefit of having Ivf. How long would you need to be in Greece for?


Found out 3 friends are pregnant today - 1 due in August and 2 in September. Not helping my broodiness!


----------



## tankel

Another bfn today. But my chart is looking promising


----------



## Renaendel

Didnt think I would ever be back here. FF says one day late, but I may be as early as 11 dpo depending on O. My guess is closer to 13. No opks or temps. Ill be testing out each day until my period shows eventually. I am very regular so this is a strange month. Symptoms are so much like my previous pregnancies that I ended up breaking down and coming back to the site,


----------



## thencomesbebe

Temp went down again...Femometer app thinks I'm O'ing today. I really hope temps go up tomorrow, I'm feeling a little disheartened. Although I thought maybe I had some O pains yesterday in my left side which I hadn't felt yet this month. They were so subtle, if I wasn't paying attention I wouldn't have even noticed. My app said it would be today in it's original prediction, so I'm just hoping it's right. CD23

Update: I got a pos LH today! Test line was darker than control!! I'm so so happy :happydance: :sex::spermy: Yay! Let's do this!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180130-061403.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for the temp staying low, *Bebe*. I know how frustrating it can be having to O late or not having a regular O-day. Hope you are O'ing today and you get a temp shift tomorrow.


*Corgi* - your chart is looking great. :dust:


*Dream & Tank *- sorry for the BFN still early for you ladies. FX for a back to back :bfp: :dust:


*TB* - I'm sorry your temp drop maybe it's your O-dip. FX temp jump back up. :dust:



AFM, got a temp rise back to 97-ish and broken CH came back as well (using research) not hoping for some miracle here just waiting for my breakthrough bleeding to start a new cycle. I am totally done with this cycle.


----------



## Dream143r

Tankel - I agree, your chart does look great.

My 11dpo BFNs. A little depression sinking in now.

I may test tomorrow, 1 last shot then just wait for AF who is expected on Saturday.
 



Attached Files:







20180130_080548.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## thencomesbebe

Sorry for the bfns Dream, hang in there, you're still in! Lots of women don't get a positive until after af is late!


----------



## TTC74

Dream - I got a 12 DPO BFP with my rainbow baby. Fx the same happens for you.


----------



## tankel

Sorry about the bfns dream


----------



## tbfromlv

NDH said:


> Wow tb, what makes Greece so appealing for IVF? I know of another lady who went to Greece for Ivf several years ago too.
> I hope you get a natural bfp first, but a Greek holiday would be a lovely benefit of having Ivf. How long would you need to be in Greece for?
> 
> 
> Found out 3 friends are pregnant today - 1 due in August and 2 in September. Not helping my broodiness!

Well for one, in the US the cost of IVF is outrageous: 15-20k and Greece is about 3-4K. They (along with several other countries) are very highley rated and then of course you get to visit some place beautiful too! I will be there for two weeks. I could have some scans done here but since I am a teacher I will already be off work, so I will just do it all there since its included in the price anyway.


----------



## Motherofcorgi

7 DPO today! I'm so ready to see my progesterone results! Tomorrow feels like an eternity away. I'm starting to get antsy although I've been very good about not obsessing/symptom spotting. Just a week from my test date!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Yay! I wonder if that's an ID on your chart Corgi!!! Can't wait to hear your progesterone results :)


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Thank you! I hope it is an ID but I get them every month :/... So hopefully it's a real one!


----------



## TTC74

tbfromlv said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Wow tb, what makes Greece so appealing for IVF? I know of another lady who went to Greece for Ivf several years ago too.
> I hope you get a natural bfp first, but a Greek holiday would be a lovely benefit of having Ivf. How long would you need to be in Greece for?
> 
> 
> Found out 3 friends are pregnant today - 1 due in August and 2 in September. Not helping my broodiness!
> 
> Well for one, in the US the cost of IVF is outrageous: 15-20k and Greece is about 3-4K. They (along with several other countries) are very highley rated and then of course you get to visit some place beautiful too! I will be there for two weeks. I could have some scans done here but since I am a teacher I will already be off work, so I will just do it all there since its included in the price anyway.Click to expand...

Agreed. I was saving up to go to Greece of Czech Republic when I finally got pregnant with my rainbow baby.


----------



## Alligator

Bebe looks like you O'd or will O soon...yay!!

Dream - sorry about the BFN...as you know there's still time...crossing everything for you!

Corgi - I so hope this is your cycle!


----------



## brieri1

I'm testing February 10th assuming af doesn't come the day before, can I still join in?


----------



## ashley2pink

I had my day 3 hormones checked and those were normal too. So far everything is normal. Last thing to do is have a hysteroscopy. My OB office said to ttc another 6 months before going that route since we have only tried 6 cycles. But what if I feel something is off? Ever since I had the copper IUD I have had so much discharge. I always have to wear a pantyliner. I thought when I got it taken out it would go away. It has been out for almost 2 yrs with it out and no change? Also, now I have weird pains in my uterus like pubic bone aches, sharp twinges etc. All during my cycle. Not just on my period. And my period seems different too. I have more spotting days. My 2nd and 3rd dd's were c-sections so I could also have scar adhesions in my uterus too which will prevent implantation. 

I know I do ovulate. My day 21 (7dpo) progesterone was 19.5
Prolactin was 18
Thyroid: 3.49
Cycle day 3(had it done on cycle day 4 though which is okay)
FSH: 5.7
estradiol: 44.

Oh and DH had a sperm analysis and it was normal.

So though 6 months is normal it doesn't hurt to get my ovaries and uterus checked right? Especially if I think something could be wrong? I would rather not wait another 6 months to find out there was something.


----------



## lomelindi17

ashley2pink The discharge could possibly be an imbalance in your vaginal flora (BV). I had this recently, its just a simple swab test and they can get an analysis of your bacterial make up to see if there is one that is out of balance causing excess discharge. It can create an unfriendly environment for sperm too and if untreated for a long time some types can cause PID. My dr had me do an antibiotic suppository then I ended up getting a yeast infection because it is opportunistic and took over when the other bacteria were absent, so I also had to do an anti fungal lol but it finally evened out. She also had me use a probiotic (Femecology by Vitanica) as a suppository to reinstate the healthy flora. That's an easy thing to test, wouldn't hurt to ask!


AFM, 7 dpo, already did 3 ic's :haha: Thought I could see a faint shadow on them so fingers crossed for tmrw! Could be indents too, never used that brand before. Def didn't hold out until 9 dpo lol


----------



## happycupcake

Ashley, if it's watery, lots of it and it has an unpleasant or weird smell then it could be BV as above poster said. Easily treated with Canesten pessaries. I had it and didn't realise at first, you can buy self test kits in Boots or other pharmacies ... however I just saw you're in the US so I then haven't a clue where your get them from! Anyway. If you do have that, try to avoid antibiotics as it can make the problem worse even though initially it may get rid of it. Antibiotics destroy all bacteria and you want the good stuff to override the not so good stuff, which is why the pessaries are preferable.

Tbfromlv which part of Greece are you going to? I have been to Zakynthos and Kefalonia. Both lovely but Zakynthos was amazingly beautiful and it wasn't too touristy which I loved, the locals were lovely too


----------



## NDH

tbfromlv said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Wow tb, what makes Greece so appealing for IVF? I know of another lady who went to Greece for Ivf several years ago too.
> I hope you get a natural bfp first, but a Greek holiday would be a lovely benefit of having Ivf. How long would you need to be in Greece for?
> 
> 
> Found out 3 friends are pregnant today - 1 due in August and 2 in September. Not helping my broodiness!
> 
> Well for one, in the US the cost of IVF is outrageous: 15-20k and Greece is about 3-4K. They (along with several other countries) are very highley rated and then of course you get to visit some place beautiful too! I will be there for two weeks. I could have some scans done here but since I am a teacher I will already be off work, so I will just do it all there since its included in the price anyway.Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing. Wow that is so much cheaper!



ashley2pink said:


> I had my day 3 hormones checked and those were normal too. So far everything is normal. Last thing to do is have a hysteroscopy. My OB office said to ttc another 6 months before going that route since we have only tried 6 cycles. But what if I feel something is off? Ever since I had the copper IUD I have had so much discharge. I always have to wear a pantyliner. I thought when I got it taken out it would go away. It has been out for almost 2 yrs with it out and no change? Also, now I have weird pains in my uterus like pubic bone aches, sharp twinges etc. All during my cycle. Not just on my period. And my period seems different too. I have more spotting days. My 2nd and 3rd dd's were c-sections so I could also have scar adhesions in my uterus too which will prevent implantation.
> 
> I know I do ovulate. My day 21 (7dpo) progesterone was 19.5
> Prolactin was 18
> Thyroid: 3.49
> Cycle day 3(had it done on cycle day 4 though which is okay)
> FSH: 5.7
> estradiol: 44.
> 
> Oh and DH had a sperm analysis and it was normal.
> 
> So though 6 months is normal it doesn't hurt to get my ovaries and uterus checked right? Especially if I think something could be wrong? I would rather not wait another 6 months to find out there was something.

Ashley I am hugely a believer in women knowing themselves best and it frustrates me to no end that a man can walk into a Drs office, complain about ED and walk out with a prescription for Viagra, whereas women often have to battle with Drs just to have investigations done on their reproductive health. Even not just ttc, but it can take years to get a diagnosis of endometriosis or pcos. Any hormone imbalance is prescribed birth control pills, which doesn't address the bottom line and doesn't even cnecessarily correct all the symptoms because we have a lot more hormones than estrogen and progesterone at play. And then it can affect fertility when you do want to try to conceive. 

Sorry for the mini rant. I guess what I'm saying is if you feel something is off, don't let your Dr force you into waiting. 
Obviously there arevwomen who get so impatient for a baby they think it should happen the first time they try, and most couples can take 6 months to a year to conceive when nothing is wrong. But women know our bodies best and shouldn't be made to waste time waiting for that year mark to start investigating when we feel something is off.


----------



## echo

FF seems to think my period is due tomorrow. Crazy. But I might test tomorrow. It will be 13dpo, if I have my non-exact o date correct. But sore boobs for 13 days: check. New stretch marks and bras don't fit. Damn hormones.


----------



## lomelindi17

echo said:


> FF seems to think my period is due tomorrow. Crazy. But I might test tomorrow. It will be 13dpo, if I have my non-exact o date correct. But sore boobs for 13 days: check. New stretch marks and bras don't fit. Damn hormones.

Sounds promising!!


----------



## NDH

Good luck echo


----------



## mamabearr

My period is due february 8th - so I am going to try and test on February 2nd!! Fingers crossed for a BFP :D good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Ketushka

Well, this cycle is who knows what for me... I'm going to try to wait to test until V-day or later. Had a weird, short period starting on Jan 18th, and had the flu all last week, so I haven't bothered temping because I don't really know what I'm doing yet and my temps were 100+ all last week, bbt and otherwise.....one heck of an ovulation spike, right? Lol. 

I have PCOS, but had a few "regular" cycles before I started tracking ovulation. I know I ovulated last month, and I've started the OPK strips tonight and it was definitely darker than my baseline of barely visible, but nowhere near control yet. 

FX for everyone and lots of baby dust!


----------



## mdscpa

*Ketushka* - :hi: I too have PCOS and have lots of ugly cycles since I started temping again. Hopefully you feel better now and you get to a +OPK soon and a :bfp:


*Dream* - sorry for another bfn. :hugs: FX today's test gives you a hint of a + line.


*Tankel* - Praying the no spotting this cycle means something great and a :bfp:


*Corgi* - I hope it's ID and you get a temp jump today. 


*Bebe* - FX you get a temp shift today.


:dust:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Well....no significant temp shift today, but I did get another positive OPK, so something is definitely going on!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180131-114347.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4









MVIMG_20180131_114141.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mdscpa

That's so positive, Bebe. FX that's the real surge and you may get a dip tomorrow for O or a temp shift if today is O. :dust:


AFM, I put FF into advanced mode again. If I get another high temp tomorrow it will give me CH on CD27 making our timing off again and my super ever late O. It's really confusing now. But if I continue using "Research" it says possibly triphasic. The wait is killing me.


----------



## thencomesbebe

I'm sorry this has been so confusing md :( I hope you keep us updated when you find out more!


----------



## mdscpa

thencomesbebe said:


> I'm sorry this has been so confusing md :( I hope you keep us updated when you find out more!


:hugs: Of course I will. If I don't get af and temps stayed in this range I might move my test date to V-day. I might jinxing myself for saying that.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Awww I would love that! We would be testing buddies &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Motherofcorgi

My temp dropped a little more today :/ not really sure that it means anything at all but I've heard an ID is typically just one day. I am only 8 DPO and I always have a 14 day LP so it's way too early for AF. I've learned that it's impossible to tell anything from my chart this early on. The months that I thought I saw positive signs all ended in AF, so I'm going to try and continue to stay relaxed lol


----------



## K12B

Hey everyone!
Can I join you?
I will be testing on the 7th Feb (although maybe a little early!!) so probably also text 10th Feb too &#128514;
Im TTC #3 after a miscarriage last year. 
First month using opks!!
Baby dust to you all &#9829;&#65039;


----------



## thencomesbebe

Welcome K12B nice to have you here! :)

Corgi: That does seem odd, I'm now actually really curious how this cycle is going to go for you now! FX your temp fluke spikes back up and stays there!!


----------



## tankel

Corgi, that is a strange dip. Hope it is ID.

K12B: sorry for your loss. :dust: for this cycle.

MD: I'm hoping that this cycle is done for you soon. Either break through bleeding comes or you get a bfp. 31 days is too long to be wondering.

AFM: tested again. Please put on you squinter glasses. 1st pic is wet. 2nd picture is dried.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7625.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 27









IMG_7624.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## thencomesbebe

Tankel- the dried one is SO pink!!! I think this could be your BFP!!! Ohmygosh I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to see your next test!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

I got my progesterone test results, although haven't talked to my doctor about them yet, so not entirely sure how to interpret them. I went in on cd23 but I'm pretty sure I ovulated on cd19 or 20,so I was probably only 3-4DPO when the test was done. My result was 8.1 and the results indicated I ovulated and that my levels were in the normal range. Does anyone know more about this than I do?


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Oh Tankel I see that! Fx so hard for you!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Tankel, I definitely see a line! EEEeek. x


----------



## mamabearr

Had two little drops of red blood yesterday... hoping it was implantation!


----------



## missielibra

Tankel, I see that line! CONGRATS!

mamabearr, it could be! Two drops is no AF! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Alligator

tankel I see that! Fx!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Corgi, that's normal after ovulation, but chances of pregnancy are better at 10 or higher. Mine were 19 when I was checked and this is our 5th cycle trying.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Fx mama bear! Looks like you are way too early for af spotting so great sign!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

thencomesbebe said:


> Corgi, that's normal after ovulation, but chances of pregnancy are better at 10 or higher. Mine were 19 when I was checked and this is our 5th cycle trying.

I'm wondering if it would have been 10 or higher if I had gone 7dpo instead of 3-4dpo...


----------



## thencomesbebe

Not sure about that actually...might be interesting to try that next cycle and let us know if there was an increase! (If you even get to next cycle, still have fx for your BFP!!!)


----------



## ashley2pink

MotherofCorgi, you should wait until 7 days before your period is due to get your progesterone checked since it peaks at that point


----------



## BumblingBee

Hey ladies! Can I be added to the list? AF should be due 25th February so I&#8217;ll be testing then. This will be our fourth month of trying, sending good vibes and baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## elmum

Please add me to Feb 25th testers! Thanks, Bloblo



Bloblo said:


> <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3​After a month off the forum, i am back and ready for some bfp's...
> 
> Let me know which day you are testing and I will add you below.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:​Undecided date:
> Tbfromlv
> Steph1607
> PeanutWhereRU
> 
> 1 Feb:
> Missielibra
> Hunni12
> InDueTime89
> Lomelindi17
> 
> 2 Feb:
> Tankel
> Bloblo
> Stacip
> 
> 3 Feb:
> Dream143r
> Tinyfootsteps
> 
> 4 Feb:
> Echo
> Loves_cookies
> MissGii
> SS_Momma_of_2
> Claire_c
> 
> 5 Feb:
> Tablefortwo
> 
> 6 Feb:
> Motherofcorgi
> 
> 7 Feb:
> Mdscpa
> kjs1
> 
> 8 Feb:
> Keepfaith17
> 
> 9 Feb:
> Trimeka
> Smurphy90
> Carcar
> 
> 10 Feb:
> Star7
> NDH
> LO4
> 
> 11 Feb:
> Mrsharper1
> mwah_xx
> 
> 12 Feb:
> 
> 13 Feb:
> Nixnax
> 
> 14 Feb:
> Thencomesbebe
> 
> 15 Feb:
> 
> 16 Feb:
> TTC74
> 
> 17 Feb:
> 
> 18 Feb:
> 
> 19 Feb:
> Katy78
> DinoKG
> 
> 20 Feb:
> 
> 21 Feb:
> 
> 22 Feb:
> 
> 23 Feb:
> LuLu_TTC
> 
> 24 Feb:
> 
> 25 Feb:
> 
> 26 Feb:
> Ashley2pink
> 
> 27 Feb:
> 
> 28 Feb:


----------



## elmum

Tankel, I see that clearly!!!


----------



## tablefortwo

Motherofcorgi said:


> thencomesbebe said:
> 
> 
> Corgi, that's normal after ovulation, but chances of pregnancy are better at 10 or higher. Mine were 19 when I was checked and this is our 5th cycle trying.
> 
> I'm wondering if it would have been 10 or higher if I had gone 7dpo instead of 3-4dpo...Click to expand...

I think 23CD was too early given the O was around CD19-20. If you waited another 4 days progesterone probably would rise more. I think it is a good sign - confirmed you ovulated and P4 is high enough for pregnancy. Good luck!
P.S. also wanted to add a couple of days make a huge difference, the peak for progesteron is 7-9 DPO. I had mine done in 2 different cycles: at 10 DPO I had 5.8, at 7 DPO of medicated cycle I had P4 at 41. Clomid probably made the numbers go up, but definitely not by that much.


----------



## lomelindi17

Well Bfn for me today 8 dpo, hopeful for tmrw though! Just looked over my tests from my pregnancy with DD and I had a shadow on 7 dpo, bfn on 8 dpo, and faint lines again on 9dpo. So maybe that's happening again lol :haha:


----------



## NDH

Ive been reading that theres a hormone called h-hcg which i believe is released at the moment of implantation (and also possibly conception) and if the timing is right, can be picked up on a sensitive hpt. But theres a very small window in which it can be detected. Very early positives that go negative and then positive again a few days later this is believed to be the reason.
A true chemical pregnancy is one that would release the h-hcg, which could be detected at just the right time, but then doesnt stick and hcg is never released. Thougg chemical has come to mean a positive pregnancy test but AF arriving only a day or two late, and often even right up to the 5 week mark.

Fx you picked up the h-hcg and a bfp is right around the corner.


----------



## Dream143r

Tankel - I see that, please take a FRER!


----------



## Dill

Oh, here it is!

Put me down for February 9th. We all know I'll be testing sooner, but that's the day AF is due, so I should know for sure by then!


----------



## lomelindi17

I posted this in my other thread, but I caved and took another ic this afternoon lol. I def see something on it but it's wicked faint. Feeling better after bfn this am! FX for tmrw!

Here's the best tweaked pic I took:


----------



## tankel

I cant see it, lomelindi, but I'm on my phone. :dust:


----------



## Dill

I see it!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Finally got a significant enough temp rise that I feel like yesterday was my actual O day. Woot! Fx it jumps up again tomorrow.....
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180201-054339.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Motherofcorgi

tablefortwo said:


> Motherofcorgi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thencomesbebe said:
> 
> 
> Corgi, that's normal after ovulation, but chances of pregnancy are better at 10 or higher. Mine were 19 when I was checked and this is our 5th cycle trying.
> 
> I'm wondering if it would have been 10 or higher if I had gone 7dpo instead of 3-4dpo...Click to expand...
> 
> I think 23CD was too early given the O was around CD19-20. If you waited another 4 days progesterone probably would rise more. I think it is a good sign - confirmed you ovulated and P4 is high enough for pregnancy. Good luck!
> P.S. also wanted to add a couple of days make a huge difference, the peak for progesteron is 7-9 DPO. I had mine done in 2 different cycles: at 10 DPO I had 5.8, at 7 DPO of medicated cycle I had P4 at 41. Clomid probably made the numbers go up, but definitely not by that much.Click to expand...

Wow thank you so much! That's interesting!


----------



## mdscpa

:wave: Hi new ladies. Welcome.


*Tank* - I can see that line!!! So getting excited for you. FX it get's darker and darker. About my cycle, my 2 anov ended on CD36 & CD37 so I'm waiting til CD38 to start wondering if the witch/breakthrough bleeding is late.


*Bebe* - I think you are 1 dpo today. :happydance:


*missielibra* - Congrats!!!! I see you put +hpt in FF. :happydance: Praying for your H&H 9 mos.


*Corgi* - I think your levels were fine knowing it was taken too early. And based on what I read it should gradually increase by 1.5-3 ng/ml after O. Given that, I think your levels will be in the normal range if it was taken at 7 DPO. For your ref. see below:


*Diagnosing ovulation from progesterone levels*

Progesterone levels are usually drawn about a week after presumed ovulation because they reach peak levels at that time. Drawing the blood too early may give a false negative test results. A false negative progesterone level result means that you did ovulate but the blood was drawn too early and therefore the progesterone level was falsely low. After ovulation, progesterone is produced increasingly from the corpus luteum and the progesterone levels gradually rises from a baseline of 1.5 to 3 ng/mL by the first day after ovulation. Levels then continue to rise until it reaches a peak 7 days after ovulation reaching levels of approximately 10-20 ng/mL. Levels of progesterone can vary depending on the timing of the blood draw, and even on the same day they can be very different. 

*Normal progesterone levels test results*

Progesterone levels are only averages and they can change based on many variables. For example, the timing of the cycle, whether you ovulate or not, which lab tested them, whether blood is taken after you eat or before, and whether it's in the morning or afternoon, can all affect the outcome of a progesterone level test.

1. Women at the beginning of their menstrual cycle: 1 ng/mL or under
2. Before you ovulate, progesterone levels are usually below 10 ng/ml
3. In the middle of the second half of the cycle, midcycle, _about 7-10 days after ovulation, progesterone levels are usually above 8-10 ng/ml_.
4. Women in the middle of their menstrual cycle: 5 to 20 ng/mL
5. First trimester pregnancy: 11.2 to 90 ng/mL
6. Second trimester pregnancy: 25.6 to 89.4 ng/mL
7. Third trimester pregnancy: 48.4 to 42.5 ng/mL

Progesterone levels are usually higher when you are pregnant, but even in a non-pregnant patient they can reach 20 ng/ml. _*In a pregnancy cycle they should be greater than 10 to 12 ng/ml to have a better chance of a good pregnancy outcome.*_ Only a pregnancy test that checks for the presence of the hCG human chorionic gonadotropin pregnancy hormone will tell you if you are pregnant or not. Even though progesterone levels are higher when you are pregnant, you cannot tell just by looking at a progesterone level whether you are pregnant or not. _Progesterone levels can be high and you are not pregnant or they can be low and you are pregnant._


----------



## Star7

Hi all. Congrats to all tge BFPs and hugs to all the ladies the witch caught this month. Im still hanging around. 7dpo now and just feeling a bit blah. I don't even feel like poas where I am normally an addict for those. Will see what the rest of this tww brings. Baby dust to all


----------



## mwah_xx

Eep Feb is here!!

Ive no idea whats going on, my CM has increased ten fold today and not sure whether that means AF is going to hit me early or what!


----------



## Bloblo

Hi all, happy February!
Sorry for being missing for a few days, i will update the front page throughout the day today. 

I've had an interesting 7 days, had a long weekend trip away with dh which was super relaxing. Arrived at work on Monday to find that I have piles and piles of work, so have been working 12 hour days Monday to Wednesday. 
Today will be a bit calmer, i have opted to work from home to be a bit more productive. 

Can't believe that i made it all the way to 10dpo without obsessing or testing :haha:


----------



## mwah_xx

Bloblo said:


> Hi all, happy February!
> Sorry for being missing for a few days, i will update the front page throughout the day today.
> 
> I've had an interesting 7 days, had a long weekend trip away with dh which was super relaxing. Arrived at work on Monday to find that I have piles and piles of work, so have been working 12 hour days Monday to Wednesday.
> Today will be a bit calmer, i have opted to work from home to be a bit more productive.
> 
> Can't believe that i made it all the way to 10dpo without obsessing or testing :haha:

Heehee amazing what being busy can do!! Not long to go now &#128536;


----------



## Bloblo

Ok, I *think* I have updated all now - please double check front page and let me know if anything should change.

Congrats for the bfp's so far - its so exciting! Im pretty sure that Feb will be a lucky month for all of us!:flower:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bloblo

Updating the thread tickled the testing monster in me... This was taken exactly at the 5min mark. Tested with smu which was a very very light yellow colour - i drank about 2 glasses of water in the morning. Do you see a line?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180201_104053.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 45


----------



## thencomesbebe

I think I see something there bloblo!!! Fx it gets darker &#10084;&#65039; I have a feeling it will!


----------



## Bloblo

Same test, but pic taken at 12 minute mark.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180201_104738.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 28









IMG_20180201_104714.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## mdscpa

I too see some hint of a line in the first pic. FX it gets darker. Not too long now.

:dust:


----------



## NDH

Bloblo said:


> Same test, but pic taken at 12 minute mark.

I definitely see something here, not sure about the first one (but my phone has a small screen)


----------



## missielibra

Bloblo! I think I see a shadow!

Well today was my supposed test date, even though I started testing way early, but since we're officially test date, I did the whole POAS, again. 

And I'm officially gonna call BFP (even though I'm waiting like saturday for the digital with the weeks!) :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







2018-02-01_05.30.09.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mdscpa

No doubt it's :bfp: Congrats again, missielibra.


----------



## Bloblo

missielibra said:


> Bloblo! I think I see a shadow!
> 
> Well today was my supposed test date, even though I started testing way early, but since we're officially test date, I did the whole POAS, again.
> 
> And I'm officially gonna call BFP (even though I'm waiting like saturday for the digital with the weeks!) :bfp:

Beautiful line :happydance:


----------



## mwah_xx

I see Bloblo!! Eek!

Congrats missielibra xx


----------



## thencomesbebe

Congratulations missielibra! Nice clear bfp! H&H9!!


----------



## Bloblo

I took another test with 4hour hold.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180201_133722.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 32


----------



## missielibra

Thanks everybody :hug:

Bloblo that is an amazing liiiiiine ! Wooot


----------



## thencomesbebe

OMG!!! Bloblo, I am SO SO excited for you!!!! That is so amazing!!! Sending you hugs! Clear as day, a BFP of your very own!! <3 <3 I could not be more thrilled!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Blo - Holy Canoli! I'm so happy! Congrats friend! You deserve this. Praying so hard for a sticky bean.


----------



## Bloblo

Dream143r said:


> Blo - Holy Canoli! I'm so happy! Congrats friend! You deserve this. Praying so hard for a sticky bean.

Im still a bit in disbelief... Have to keep on checking my pics to make sure that its real. I marked it on ff, but won't call it official until af is about 3 days late.


----------



## tankel

Congrats Bloblo!

Mark me down for a :bfp: please. :happydance: :bunny:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7638.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 12









IMG_7640.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## steph1607

Congratulations ladies, what a start to the month!

Got confirmation today that my FET will take place on Friday 9th, so please put me down for Monday 19th :)


----------



## thencomesbebe

Yay Tankel!! So happy for you! <3


----------



## tbfromlv

Wow Blo that&#8217;s so clear! Congrats! And congrats tank too!! Wonderful news!


----------



## lomelindi17

Oh wow Bloblo!!! What a difference from this morning! i thought i saw a faint hint on the first one you posted but wow the 2nd one is awesome!!!! Congrats!!!

Tankel Congrats to you too!!


----------



## Bloblo

tankel said:


> Congrats Bloblo!
> 
> Mark me down for a :bfp: please. :happydance: :bunny:

Woohoo :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## happycupcake

Congratulations Bloblo and Tankel <3


----------



## Alligator

BLO!!!! Oh my goodness my friend. That is clear as day! YAYAYAY thrilled for you! What would you EDD be? Oh my goodness. Congrats <3

And congrats to you tankel! yay!


----------



## tablefortwo

Bloblo said:


> I took another test with 4hour hold.

This is it Blo!!! Omg I am so excited for you!


Great start to the month! Bring on more BFPs!! Congrats ladies!


----------



## Dill

Seeing BFPs from two of my favorite ladies was a wonderful way to start the day! Congratulations to you both! 

:dance:


----------



## EMSwife1124

ashley2pink said:


> I had my day 3 hormones checked and those were normal too. So far everything is normal. Last thing to do is have a hysteroscopy. My OB office said to ttc another 6 months before going that route since we have only tried 6 cycles. But what if I feel something is off? Ever since I had the copper IUD I have had so much discharge. I always have to wear a pantyliner. I thought when I got it taken out it would go away. It has been out for almost 2 yrs with it out and no change? Also, now I have weird pains in my uterus like pubic bone aches, sharp twinges etc. All during my cycle. Not just on my period. And my period seems different too. I have more spotting days. My 2nd and 3rd dd's were c-sections so I could also have scar adhesions in my uterus too which will prevent implantation.
> 
> I know I do ovulate. My day 21 (7dpo) progesterone was 19.5
> Prolactin was 18
> Thyroid: 3.49
> Cycle day 3(had it done on cycle day 4 though which is okay)
> FSH: 5.7
> estradiol: 44.
> 
> Oh and DH had a sperm analysis and it was normal.
> 
> So though 6 months is normal it doesn't hurt to get my ovaries and uterus checked right? Especially if I think something could be wrong? I would rather not wait another 6 months to find out there was something.


Talk to you doctor more about the Thyroid levels. Optimal levels for TTC are 2.5 - most labs use outdated values so while 3.49 might be in their normal range, the new standards suggest 0.3-3.0 is actually normal. I have hypo and we didnt get pregnant until my dr finally increased my medication to get my level below 2.5 - just a thought for you - not all doctors are willing to explore it either! Good luck!


----------



## Bloblo

EMSwife1124 said:


> ashley2pink said:
> 
> 
> I had my day 3 hormones checked and those were normal too. So far everything is normal. Last thing to do is have a hysteroscopy.
> I know I do ovulate. My day 21 (7dpo) progesterone was 19.5
> Prolactin was 18
> Thyroid: 3.49
> Cycle day 3(had it done on cycle day 4 though which is okay)
> FSH: 5.7
> estradiol: 44.
> 
> Oh and DH had a sperm analysis and it was normal.
> 
> So though 6 months is normal it doesn't hurt to get my ovaries and uterus checked right? Especially if I think something could be wrong? I would rather not wait another 6 months to find out there was something.
> 
> 
> Talk to you doctor more about the Thyroid levels. Optimal levels for TTC are 2.5 - most labs use outdated values so while 3.49 might be in their normal range, the new standards suggest 0.3-3.0 is actually normal. I have hypo and we didnt get pregnant until my dr finally increased my medication to get my level below 2.5 - just a thought for you - not all doctors are willing to explore it either! Good luck!Click to expand...

I agree, my tsh was around 5.5 before treatment, and 3.8 with treatment. Once i told doctor that i am ttc they got it down to 2.0 to increase fertility.


----------



## Bloblo

I can't begin to tell you ladies how much all the wishes mean. This is my rainbow baby, i can feel it. My heart warms with each message :hugs: :hugs2:


----------



## Alligator

Oh blo..when you know, you know. I felt so connected to this babe early on, and although I did struggle and my anxieties got in the way...deep down...I knew. I knew this was my rainbow <3


----------



## tankel

Bloblo said:


> I can't begin to tell you ladies how much all the wishes mean. This is my rainbow baby, i can feel it. My heart warms with each message :hugs: :hugs2:

Love, love, love this.


----------



## LuLu_TTC

:happydance: OMG BLO and TANKEL!!!!! I am so unbelievably happy for you ladies it's almost bringing me to tears! What a great week for you!!


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Update for me: OB and I decided to get my HSG test done at CD7 tomorrow, so we can officially rule out all other possibilities (besides hubby's low count). FX it isn't too painful and the results come back looking good! :wacko:


----------



## mdscpa

Huge congrats Blo and Tank. So happy for you both.. 

Lu - Goodluck with your HSG I had it done 3 mos before we conceived DS. Hope everything will be fine. As per your DH's low count I believe Blo will be an inspiration. 

:dust:


----------



## Zoboe95

Hey, I'm very much new here! We have just started TTC. I came off the pill (mycrogynon) last month, although the conversations I've seen about it since, I'm amazed I didn't get pregnant before now!! ...I am due to O In the next couple of days, just tested, and the two lines are pretty much identical. We DTD at the weekend and again yesterday, and will for the next few days...I'm totally impatient, and the TWW is killing me before I've even started it. Coming off the pill last month, I doubt it will happen straight away anyway!! I've just left my job, and plan on not having another one for a while. My mum is super keen for me to go and work for her (she runs a nursery) ...she obvs doesn't know we are TTC, and I fear that if it takes too long I'm going to run out of excuses!! hope you don't mind me joining you all, but its great to have someone to talk to!


----------



## Bloblo

mdscpa said:


> Huge congrats Blo and Tank. So happy for you both..
> 
> Lu - Goodluck with your HSG I had it done 3 mos before we conceived DS. Hope everything will be fine. As per your DH's low count I believe Blo will be an inspiration.
> 
> :dust:

Yes, indeed - 2 cycles ago, dh was diagnosed infertile with low sperm count (3.1mln) and low morphology (1%). I had hssg that same cycle. Keeping fingers crossed for you LuLu!


----------



## Bloblo

Zoboe95 said:


> Hey, I'm very much new here! We have just started TTC. I came off the pill (mycrogynon) last month, although the conversations I've seen about it since, I'm amazed I didn't get pregnant before now!! ...I am due to O In the next couple of days, just tested, and the two lines are pretty much identical. We DTD at the weekend and again yesterday, and will for the next few days...I'm totally impatient, and the TWW is killing me before I've even started it. Coming off the pill last month, I doubt it will happen straight away anyway!! I've just left my job, and plan on not having another one for a while. My mum is super keen for me to go and work for her (she runs a nursery) ...she obvs doesn't know we are TTC, and I fear that if it takes too long I'm going to run out of excuses!! hope you don't mind me joining you all, but its great to have someone to talk to!

Welcome :flower:
I've added you to the tbd part of the list, let me know when you have a specific testing date, and I'll move you.


----------



## bluebloodmoon

Hi everyone 

I started TTC this cycle and am new to this forum! I am currently on 5DPO. Husband and I are both 29 and trying for our first. We have been waiting to try for about 3 years (married for 5) so this is really exciting for us. That said I'm sure it's exciting for everyone here.

I will most likely test just once at 12DPO (thursday Feb 8th) and if it isn't positive will try to hold out until the 12th which is the day after my predicted period. I'm already feeling impatient to test BUT my husband wants to be there when I do test so that will most likely keep me accountable.

Having a hard time not symptom spotting even though that the blastocyst couldn't have even implanted this early.


----------



## Dill

:hi: Welcome! You're in good company here. :)


----------



## NDH

Beautiful start to the month with 3 bfp! Congrats ladirs


----------



## lomelindi17

Welcome to zoboe and bluebloodmoon! :flower:


----------



## bluebloodmoon

Thank you @lomelindi17 and @Dill!

And congratulations to those of have gotten BFPs already. Very much hope to join your ranks!


----------



## missielibra

Welcome to the february testing zone zoboe and bluebloodmoon! :D

I'm hoping the baby dust spreads around, and sprinkles down! FX for all of you ladies, and thank you for the kind words!


----------



## mwah_xx

What a wonderful start to the month ladies - congratulations all round!

Afm - I *think* Im 5/6dpo and starting to symptom spot. Nothing too clear yet other than nausea today, but we did have poker night last night and it was late so could be from that!!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

OMGGGGGG! Congrats Blo and Tankel! How exciting! <3


----------



## Ketushka

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!!! :) And thanks for putting my down for the 14th. After the flu, I'm actually enjoying my time feeling "normal" before I "O" and start symptom spotting again, lol. You ladies definitely help keep me sane during this TTC journey, no matter where I. In the cycle. :)


----------



## thencomesbebe

Well this morning's temp does not give me much hope. I would wonder if it was a low progesterone issue, but my breasts have been tender on and off for the last 24 hours which tells me I did O and have plenty of progesterone, so I'm not really sure what's up with my temp not progressing.. .
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180202-064345.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Katy78

Congrats Bloblo and Tankel! I'm happy and excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry about being a slowrise, bebe. Hope it keeps on increasing.


Hello :wave: new ladies. Welcome


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Congrats on the BFPs ladies - lovely news.

AFM: BFN today and AF due tomorrow.


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry about the bfn tinyfootsteps. Hope AF stays away from you. 


AFM, my cycle is still a mess not sure when my breakthrough bleeding will occur.


----------



## Bloblo

thencomesbebe said:


> Well this morning's temp does not give me much hope. I would wonder if it was a low progesterone issue, but my breasts have been tender on and off for the last 24 hours which tells me I did O and have plenty of progesterone, so I'm not really sure what's up with my temp not progressing.. .

It looks to me that you are 2dpo,might just be a slow rise... Since i take my temp early in the morning, my rises are normally not too great either. Checked progesterone and all is fine though. 
Back in the day when I used to take temps around 8am instead of 5am,the rise post-o was much more... Dunno if its just me, but ive noticed this trend


----------



## thencomesbebe

Thank you Blo! I'm hoping it doesn't affect our chances of a bfp this cycle, since I'm moving home 2 months ahead of DH in only 26 days!


----------



## mdscpa

Aww, that's so close, Bebe. :hugs: Really praying you get a :bfp: before you move to celebrate with DH.


----------



## Bloblo

tinyfootsteps said:


> Congrats on the BFPs ladies - lovely news.
> 
> AFM: BFN today and AF due tomorrow.

Its still early, im keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Zoboe95

Aww so many Feb BFP's already! ...Not sure when I will start testing, but my body is a bit all over the place at the mo, after coming off the pill this month...surprised I O'd but glad I did!


----------



## NDH

Resubbing again. It's annoyingly too easy to unsubscribe on a phone...


----------



## MissGii

Congrats tankel and blog wishing you all the best. 

Spotting stopped and Iv been cramping on and off for a couple days and now my boobs are hurting, was thinking all day that af was here was surprise that it wasnt. Lets see what tomoro brings baby dust everywhere


----------



## mamabearr

Oops just seen this now! I was 6/7 dpo when it happened! I am 9dpo now.


----------



## mamabearr

Also congratulations to you mamas who got your BFP!! Eeeek so exciting! I may test today with a 6 days sooner test!


----------



## Desire2Mom

Hi everyone, I'm back and ready to stalk everyone! I had an anovulatory cycle after my OHSS so after taking progesterone to induce AF, she finally came on CD 44. Not sure when I'll test yet since I'm not sure how long my injections will take. We added three days of a 3rd injection to stop natural LH surge causing me to O early again. God, I hope this works. One more cycle after this then onto IVF :(


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Thanks Mdscpa and Blo! You guys give me hope. We will also be on vacation next week (during ovulation) so I am hopefully that we can de-stress and have some fun in the process!

Bebe- still hopeful you caught it this cycle! FX for you.

All the new ladies, welcome! And everyone else that is testing soon, good luck :flower:


----------



## tankel

tinyfootsteps: sorry about the bfn

LuLu: I know tons of people who have conceived on vacation after TTC for a while. 

MissGii: :dust:


----------



## Dream143r

temp nose dive right on time. Expecting AF tomorrow.


----------



## Bloblo

Dream143r said:


> temp nose dive right on time. Expecting AF tomorrow.

Oh nooooo, :hugs2:


----------



## lomelindi17

Bfn for me 10 dpo. Starting to lose hope :nope:


----------



## lomelindi17

Dream143r said:


> temp nose dive right on time. Expecting AF tomorrow.

Sorry hun that is a bummer. :hugs:


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Dream - sorry to hear about the temp drop :wacko:

Lome - 10dpo still sounds pretty early to me! Wait a few more days and test again.


----------



## thencomesbebe

I agree with Lulu Lomelindi, its still really early....you're not out yet!

And Dream, I am so sorry that your temp dropped <3 :hugs:


----------



## loves_cookies

Took a test tonight as i'm going out and BFN. Positive OPK exactly two weeks ago, so guessing AF will show over the weekend.


----------



## Zoboe95

Opk just about positive again tonight, so looks like I haven't O yet. Can't be dealing with all this waiting, and not telling anyone anything!!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Hang in there Zo!


----------



## lomelindi17

I was just looking at my chart and it's possible I could have o'd a day after FF is telling me, if I switch it to FAM detector it moves my O day. So maybe I'm only 9 dpo. Who knows lol


----------



## echo

Congrats to the BFP's!!

:hugs: to those who are out. I am now also, OUT. On to March....


----------



## navywag

Popped back on to see how you ladies are getting on! Feb is off to a good start with 4 bfps already!
So sorry to those who are out this month, fingers crossed march will be your month!! Xx


----------



## MissGii

So I tested today, af is due in a 1-2 days BFN &#128577; I had a positive opk, ewcm and predicted ovulation 2 weeks ago and we bd...


----------



## Dill

:hugs:

Even with everything 100% perfect, the average chances are about 15-20% per cycle. You still have time yet before AF hits to get your BFP, so don't count yourself out, and don't get discourage if the witch does show. Hang in there!


----------



## Desire2Mom

Desire2Mom said:


> Hi everyone, I'm back and ready to stalk everyone! I had an anovulatory cycle after my OHSS so after taking progesterone to induce AF, she finally came on CD 44. Not sure when I'll test yet since I'm not sure how long my injections will take. We added three days of a 3rd injection to stop natural LH surge causing me to O early again. God, I hope this works. One more cycle after this then onto IVF :(

Well, my ovaries made me a liar about this cycle. Ultrasound showed a large cyst on my right ovary so I have to do a month of birth control before I can start. Looks like I'll be out until March.

I haven't been able to get through all the posts, but congrats to all the BFP!


----------



## smurphy90

Sorry that I haven't been on much. I've been trying to be relaxed this tww, but we all know that's nearly impossible.

I was bad and tested ~5.5 days early. But... it was a vvvvvf bfp (I couldn't get a photo even if I wanted to)!
After my MC in December, I'm extremely cautious, and don't really want to celebrate it yet. But I'm definitely anxious about it now. I'm probably going to retest Monday morning, to see if the line is any darker. I don't have a beta until Friday, so I'm going to try to be good and not do too many hpts.


----------



## lomelindi17

Big hugs to you echo & Desire2mom. :hugs: MissGii fx for a later bfp! 
Smurphy that's awesome I hope it darkens up for you!

AFM I was losing hope too early before I guess because I think I just got the start of a bfp! I hope it sticks this time! I'm either 9 or 10 dpo, tested at 8:30pm. Can't wait to test tomorrow with a frer! eek!


----------



## smurphy90

lomelindi - Ahh! We're cycle buddies! My test actually looked really similar to yours! Fingers crossed we both get sticky beans!
:dust:


----------



## lomelindi17

smurphy90 said:


> lomelindi - Ahh! We're cycle buddies! My test actually looked really similar to yours! Fingers crossed we both get sticky beans!
> :dust:

Oh yay!! :-D


----------



## mwah_xx

Ooh so many BFPs- such a lucky thread Id say! 

FX lomelindi that you get some progression!

All of this poas is making me want to poas for no other reason than to join in. Im not 100% when I Od to be honest, I either missed it as it was early or it happened on the 28/29th. Either way AF isnt due for another9 days so Im holding out!

Doesnt stop me symptom spotting &#128514; todays symptom of the day is pressure and pinching!


----------



## mwah_xx

Oh and I decided if I move to March Im going to chart my temp and do it all! Better buy a bbt just in case x


----------



## thencomesbebe

I am so confused. My temp jumped up .5 the day after O and literally has not changed since then....I'm guessing not enough progesterone this cycle? Has anyone seen a chart like this before? 3dpo
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180203-061335.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lomelindi17

thencomesbebe said:


> I am so confused. My temp jumped up .5 the day after O and literally has not changed since then....I'm guessing not enough progesterone this cycle? Has anyone seen a chart like this before? 3dpo

Hmm, have you had your thyroid levels checked?


----------



## thencomesbebe

Not recently, do you think I should? Also I am a little under the weather and I woke up with swollen glands. DH got me sick yesterday, but if anything I would have thought that would have caused a temp rise. Also, last month I had totally normal temps....


----------



## mdscpa

All those who got bfn :hugs: You still have chance until AF shows up. :dust:


Dream - sorry for the temp drop. :hugs:


Lu - enjoy your vacation. Maybe it's all you need to have that perfect little miracle. :dust:


Bebe - I've seen lots of flat temps that turned out to be pregnant. I guess it's normal. But did you try to check your temp mid day or in the evening to see if it changes or higher? I do it just to check if my BBT isn't busted. Hope that's the case and not anything serious physically.


AFM - I thought my anov is about to end soon but it's looking like I O'ed super late this time (last cycle it was toooooo early) on CD27 making me 5dpo today and our BD timing off again. If I did O 6 days ago then AF should be here from 10th-14th this month.

Using Advanced/FAM method gave me the same O-day.




Blo, would it be ok moving my test date to 14th? Thanks.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Thanks md, I just checked it right now and it jumped to 98.4 (checked with bbt thermometer but just left it out of my chart, been awake for an hour)


----------



## mdscpa

It means your BBT is working fine. Just keep up with your original BD plan you never know. See what's happening in my chart? When I thought it's anov and now it seems I did O late. If only we continued our BD maybe I'll feel confident about our timing. Bright side is I may have O'ed instead of another anov.


----------



## thencomesbebe

I'm so happy for you that you O'd! Some of the best advice I've gotten from two preggo ladies is bd every day or every other day ALL month long! It has definitely taken some conscious effort on our part but I think we've dtd 15 days in a row only missing the day he had 24hr duty. Not sure if we will keep it up but I do think we covered O at least. This is the first month TTC that we've tried that strategy, fx it helped! Now I am just trying to get over this sore throat and achy neck and hoping there's nothing else major going on. Since I'm leaving so soon, not sure if they'd be able to get me in at the hospital for any type of thyroid test....and my coverage is only overseas as far as I know so I have to go talk to them about healthcare options back stateside in California.


----------



## babyoneill

I be testing 26th feb


----------



## lomelindi17

bebe I was just thinking it's a possibility for low overall temps and if you don't get a significant rise in the LP, I don't know what your other cycles are like, it might just be an odd cycle too. My dr checks my thyroid a couple times a year bc I'm borderline hypo sometimes and she mentioned that it really affects your hormone levels. I don't consider it anything major or a big problem at all to be slightly hypothyroid, for me I just have to take a supplement for it. When I was pregnant with DD it got a little more stressed from growing a baby but I just had to go on a little heavier supplement, and it went back to my normal after I had her. I just suggested it because it's a simple test and it seems like it's the first thing my particular dr checks for. Didn't mean to worry you! I hope this is your month!! 


mdscpa Yay for O! I hope you caught the egg!!

AFM I am counting today as bfp!! Fmu on an ic was a little more defined than last night, and I got a faint positive on a frer with 2mu! :cloud9:


----------



## Bloblo

Congratulations lomelindi! :happydance:


----------



## missielibra

Congrats lomelindi17! BFP! :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## smurphy90

I managed to get a picture of my (vvvf) BFP! (Excuse the cat hair in the corner. :cat:)


----------



## missielibra

I see that!


----------



## Bloblo

I see it too smurphy! Let me know when i can add the bfp to the front page. Looking good to me :happydance:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Congratulations smurphy!!! Loving all these bfps &#10084;&#65039; what a great way to start out February!!!


----------



## NDH

Goodness but this is the luckiest testing thread I think I have ever seen! Congrats ladies


----------



## Alligator

Smurphy!!! Im so happy for you!! 

Bebe I have had some stable temps post and pre-o. Could just be a fluke! Fx for tomorrow!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Thanks Alli &#10084;&#65039; it helps to hear that, still hoping for a Valentine's bfp!


----------



## Zoboe95

So exciting to see so many bfps! Walked into Wilkinson's today, and suddenly felt really yuk ...wish I could say that it was all exciting, but at 1 dpo let's be honest, it was just me feeling briefly yuk! Me and oh have both come down with the colds everyone else had at Christmas, but its my last day at work tomorrow (im shutting down my shop) so I'm looking forward to a quiet few days!


----------



## Emsabub

Congratulations everyone who have got BFPs!! 
Id like to jump in if I can please, I cant believe Im saying this. We had a bit of an accident a week ago & now starting to feel a bit bleh. Im aiming to test starting from next Wednesday 7th! AF due 10/2, currently 7dpo! Good luck girls &#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;


----------



## TTC74

My 25 year old DD just got an unexpected BFP today! Im so excited! Hoping her good fortune will rub off on me!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

I'm out ladies. AF is here!

Babydust to those hoping for bfps this month!


----------



## MissGii

BFN for me today &#128532; wait and see if af shows and maybe try a dif brand of test


----------



## mamabearr

Another :bfn: today for me... 10dpo. Think I may be out.


----------



## TTC74

Not necessarily momma! I got my rainbow baby BFP at 11/12 DPO - not a day before!


----------



## wrapunzel

Yayyyy Smurphy! Congrats! 

TTC74 fingers crossed you and your DD will be pregnant together, what a special experience to share. Congrats on becoming a Grandma

I will be testing on Valentine's Day if I feel like it. IDK. My chances of being pregnant are almost 0, might not test until Mar 1


----------



## smurphy90

Mama - try not to get too discouraged! I didn't get my bfo on my last pregnancy until 15dpo, and even then it was faint.


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Wowzers this is such a lucky thread! I'm hoping to join the BFPs soon!
Symptoms the last two days: feeling warm and achy, extreme fatigue, headache, crampiness, pulled muscle feeling in my lower right abdomen that took my breath away when I rolled over in bed last night, got up to pee in the middle of the night, absent mindedness lol


----------



## smurphy90

Bloblo, you can move me to Feb 3rd (since I cheated :blush:) and mark it as my bfp. :happydance: Hopefully everyone progresses well this time!


----------



## mrsharper1

Can anyone see the line here? It is really super faint, but it is pink in color.. I can't seem to get a good picture of what it actually looks like. I tested SUPER early, and just not sure what to think of this.. 

Disclaimer, sorry for the dirty sink.. Was at my Mom's and just not paying attention to the background of the photos :cry: lol
 



Attached Files:







Test 3.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 27









TEST 4.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 27









Test 1.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## lomelindi17

mrsharper I see it!! Hope it gets darker tomorrow!! 

motherofcorgi Those symptoms sound good!!

afm I got a proper line tonight!


----------



## smurphy90

mrsharper1 said:


> Can anyone see the line here? It is really super faint, but it is pink in color.. I can't seem to get a good picture of what it actually looks like. I tested SUPER early, and just not sure what to think of this..
> 
> Disclaimer, sorry for the dirty sink.. Was at my Mom's and just not paying attention to the background of the photos :cry: lol

I can see it! Especially in the last photo!
:dust:


----------



## mwah_xx

Emsabub said:


> Congratulations everyone who have got BFPs!!
> Id like to jump in if I can please, I cant believe Im saying this. We had a bit of an accident a week ago & now starting to feel a bit bleh. Im aiming to test starting from next Wednesday 7th! AF due 10/2, currently 7dpo! Good luck girls &#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;

Im due aroUnd the same time so will be testing with you!


----------



## mrsharper1

Thank you all! Congrats lomelindi! H&H9! So excited for you :happydance:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Tiny- I'm so sorry af got you &#10084;&#65039; :hugs:

Missgii and mamabear- fx those bfps are right around the corner!

Mrs. Sharper- I think I see something in that first pic!!

Lomelindi- congratulations on that bfp!!! Yay! Can't wait to see it get darker!!!

AFM- I FINALLY got my temp rise :happydance: 4dpo and starting to feel way better than the last two days, thank goodness whatever sickness DH gave me was just mildly annoying and went away quickly!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180204-063547.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Lome and smurph. Praying for a H&H 9 mos.

Sorry to those AF got and getting bfn might still be early.

Bebe - :wohoo: finally!!! Happy 4 dpo. I'm just maybe 2 days ahead of you but will be testing same day as you.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Yay! Testing buddies!


----------



## Emsabub

Lomelindi  congrats!
Mrsharper1  I can see that line! I have to wear glasses and I can see it without! 
mwah_xx  aaahh!! I cant wait to see what yours is now, its so exciting waiting for everyone else too
Bebe  Im glad your sickness has gone away, its vile isnt it &#129314; Good luck from now on though! 

I woke up still feeling nauseous, for some reason Im not actually sure if my boobs/nipples feel different. I guess time will tell. 
I also had a dream that I told work I couldnt go in today I had morning sickness being pregnant, I actually woke up thinking Id already rang them to say that! In my dream it seemed so real like it actually happened &#128563;


----------



## InDueTime89

Congrats to all the BFPs. Sorry to those AF got. 

AFM: 
Feb 1-bfn
Feb 4-bfn

AF Due to be here Tuesday. I think I'm out for this month.


----------



## tankel

Wow even more bfps. Yay.


----------



## Alligator

February is so lucky so far!! Fx for everyone for the rest of the month!


----------



## claire_c

I'm supposed to test today, but I'm worried it'll be negative! So far no af, but keeping my fx.
Congrats everyone!! H&H9 months!!


----------



## Emsabub

Claire you should if its still not here!! Good luck &#128513;&#128513; xx


----------



## Bloblo

Yes, test! :test:


----------



## smurphy90

Claire, fingers crossed! Hopefully the witch is staying away for a reason!


----------



## Motherofcorgi

12DPO and I'm starting to lose my mind lol. My temp went up this morning (although I haven't been as careful about temp timing this cycle). I hope this is it after 15 months! Otherwise going back to the doctor on CD 3 for another sonogram and medication discussion.

Congrats to all the BFPS and hugs to everyone who AF caught up with!


----------



## WeebabyMama

Yay for all the BFPs! That's exciting! FX for all the ladies still waiting to find out


----------



## thencomesbebe

Corgi, that's so exciting about your temp rise! I'm so hopeful that this is it for you!


----------



## ashley2pink

Thanks for letting me know about my thyroid levels possibly being low. They just told me it was normal. But I feel like my OB office isnt very helpful. They also told me my day 3 estradiol level of 44 was borderline low. Im not sure what to think!
I have an appointment with a fertility clinic on the 20th and will bring it up to them. I am sure they will be much more helpful. Hoping they will see the need to bring my thyroid level to more fertile levels... I have kind of wondered at times if I have low thyroid. I get cold and tired pretty easily. I dont have weight problems though. 
I am so glad I have this forum!

Also, so happy to see the BFP's. Congrats to you all!


----------



## Katy78

Congrats on all the BFPs! I hope there are lots more this month.


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey! I'm doing an IUI cycle this month so if all goes well I'll be testing on Feb. 28th!!! Will check back in after the procedure to let you know if my testing date changes.

:dust: to all!


----------



## happycupcake

I have faint positive ICs today and on another test, so fingers crossed they get darker. Congratulations to everyone who has theirs already <3


----------



## TTC74

Anyone gotten a bfp on ClinicalGuard ICs and found them to be exceptionally faint compared to other tests? After DD got a Digital positive yesterday, she took a couple of these today and barely saw anything. So, shes not sure if its a chemical or cruddy ICs. Shes going to pickup an FRER for the morning but until then, I was wondering about peoples experience with ClinicalGuard.


----------



## WeebabyMama

Rooting for you happycupcake!


----------



## thencomesbebe

How exciting Happycupcake! You know what they say a line is a line! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## happycupcake

Thanks both of you <3 

TTC74 I don't think we have those here, but many ICs are faint and tend to progress slower than other tests, so hopefully the FRER will be more definitive for her


----------



## TTC74

Thanks cupcake and congrats to you. 

AFM - pos OPK today. So, hopefully Ill O tomorrow and then start the TWW.


----------



## wrapunzel

Yesssss Cupcake! Hooray! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## claire_c

I took two frer tests today and they both came out negative. I could have sworn I saw a shadow or something on the second one I took, but I'm pretty sure I'm just looking for nothing lol. Af hasn't shown up today, so maybe I'm not out? But I feel like I am lol.


----------



## WeebabyMama

Claire C 
Not out till the witch comes a knockin'! :witch::dust:

I'm having a hard time not testing. This thread has me all excited for everyone! I am supposed to test Thursday and I swore I wouldn't before then but now my fingers are itching for the HPTs :muaha:


----------



## mrsharper1

I am not supposed to test until Sunday but I&#8217;ve already taken two so I&#8217;m right there with you weebabymama! 
Afm I&#8217;m still reeling about these progesterone results. I got another faint pos today so I&#8217;m just so confused. Could they somehow be wrong or something weird happened? I&#8217;ll talk to my doc tomorrow but I&#8217;m just so lost!

ETA: I guess I didn&#8217;t post the progesterone problem on this thread! My bloods revealed that on cd21, my progesterone level was 0.5, indicating that I never ovulated. But with two faint (but very visible and PINK) hpts I&#8217;m not sure how that&#8217;s possible! Are the tests wrong or are the results wrong?!


----------



## smurphy90

mrsharper - It's really uncommon to get false positives. Especially having multiple ones would make me think that they're true. I know cysts can _sometimes_ create a small amount of hCG, so that's a possible explanation. But again, it's uncommon to get false positives. I'd be cautiously optimistic!

AFM - I did another test. There's progression, but I can't help being nervous about how small it is. I suppose it was only about 1.5 days since the last photo though. I'm just trying to constantly remind myself that I didn't see a single line until 14 dpo, last time. So this is still positive news.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Smurphy, I wouldn't worry that actually looks like fine progression to me!


----------



## Bloblo

Jaaayyyy cupcake, when are you testing again?

Claire, you are not out yet, keep the hope alive.

Smurphy, progression looks good to me. Those IC are notorious for taking ages to darken...

Mrsharper, is it possible that you ovulated late? Maybe after cd21? And your bfp's are just early? Its frustrating to get such mixed signals from our bodies. :hugs:


----------



## WeebabyMama

mrsharper
That sounds really confusing and frustrating! Could you ask your doctor what in the world could be going on? Is it possible that you O'd later like bloblo said and just caught the eggy later than you thought?


----------



## Zoboe95

Think I'm 3 dpo today. Woke up this morning with the weirdest quesy feeling, like something is stuck somewhere just below my throat and wont move (really hard to describe!) ....I'm sure its nothing, and I'm still not getting my hopes up, but I've never felt anything like it before! I'm also absolutely shattered, but after the weekend I've just had, that is to be expected!!


----------



## loves_cookies

Definitely out, AF got me. On to March....


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry loves_cookies. :hugs: Hope you get your rainbow baby on March.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Sorry af got you loves cookies! :hugs:


----------



## MWILL

Hi Ladies, ok so I have to confess that I have been stalking this thread for about a week. I woke up this morning saying to myself that if no one else was testing on my test day I will add my name to the pot. please include my for test day 12th Feb :).


----------



## mdscpa

:wave: MWILL... welcome. Lots of baby :dust: your way.


----------



## Bloblo

Sorry cookies :hugs2:

Welcome Mwill :flower:


----------



## happycupcake

Sorry Cookies :hugs:

Bloblo, I did today but I drank loads last night so my pee was quite diluted. Wasn't expecting much. Still faint lines but I will avoid drinking this evening hopefully they'll be darker tomorrow instead


----------



## Dream143r

Blo - love that you put a ticker up. eeeek


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Smurph and Lome, congratulations to both of you! What a great month so far. 

Cupcake - hoping this is it for you too! FX

Loves_cookies - sorry to see you moving onto March. new month, new perspective!


----------



## WeebabyMama

MWILL Welcome!! 

AFM- Feeling a bit crampy today. Thinking AF may be on her way. Still waiting to test till Thursday. If AF comes before then, then at least I'll have saved a stick from being peed on haha The funny thing is that before I started TTC, I never used to have cramps before AF. I think they are my body's way of engaging in psychological warfare. Wah! Poor me


----------



## tablefortwo

mrsharper1 said:


> I am not supposed to test until Sunday but Ive already taken two so Im right there with you weebabymama!
> Afm Im still reeling about these progesterone results. I got another faint pos today so Im just so confused. Could they somehow be wrong or something weird happened? Ill talk to my doc tomorrow but Im just so lost!
> 
> ETA: I guess I didnt post the progesterone problem on this thread! My bloods revealed that on cd21, my progesterone level was 0.5, indicating that I never ovulated. But with two faint (but very visible and PINK) hpts Im not sure how thats possible! Are the tests wrong or are the results wrong?!

21CD may not be 7DPO necessarily. Progesterone test should be done around 7-8 DPO, so CD21 test only works for those of us who ovulate on cd14. If you ovulated earlier/later than CD13-14 your progesterone test might be not very informative.


----------



## tablefortwo

Reading this thread over the weekend made me so happy! Congrats to all the bfps, super exciting start to the month!
So I tested yesterday and there was a vvv faint line on an IC. I was going to call it a bfp yesterday, but decided to wait till this morning and confirm with frer. Good thing I didn't since there is no more line on all 3 tests I took this morning.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Sorry about the bfns tablefortwo &#10084;&#65039; your bfp may be just around the corner!


----------



## Bloblo

Tablefortwo - perhaps your morning urine was diluted? I test better in the aftrrnoons. Keeping fingers crossed that this morning was just a fluke and your bfp will show up!


----------



## Emsabub

I agree with bloblo tablefortwo, try again soon &#9829;&#65039;

Uh girls. Im sat waiting to start my shift at work and theres a girl sitting 4 tables away from me and I can smell her sandwich. Thats ridiculous.


----------



## emmaxangel

Hi can you add me to test sunday 11th :)


----------



## tablefortwo

Bebe, Blo, Emsabub - thank you ladies. To say I am upset is an understatement. I was so sure I would see a line this morning. Both DH and I woke up at 4:30 am this morning since we just couldn't wait to go POAS. Tbh I am still hopeful there will be something tomorrow, but I know better.. It was just a cruel joke. You got me, IC, you got me.


----------



## thencomesbebe

ICs suck unless you have a good amount of hcg in your system, you may have better results tomorrow!


----------



## Alligator

ICs are so ridiculous, if I had tested with ICs only this pregnancy I would have waited til 13dpo for the very faintest of lines (when I had a solid line on FRER and a YES on FRER digital. At 15 or 16 DPO is when I finally got a non-squinter on IC. IC suck!!!


----------



## tablefortwo

Here is my test from yesterday. Excuse the messy test :) my prenatals make my pee super yellow. I def can see the line in person, not sure if you ladies can see it on the screen.
 



Attached Files:







147214C4-F9ED-40F2-9CA8-E78F94296444.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## thencomesbebe

All I see is the white line, was there any color in it?


----------



## smurphy90

I see it!


----------



## tablefortwo

I did take FRER this morning and there was nothing, not even the faintest of lines. I also did a test on IC and a walmart 88 cents test and nothing. I will be testing every day until AF shows up, but my Clomid is ready to go for the next cycle.


----------



## tankel

i see a line, but can't tell if it has color. hope its the start of you bfp


----------



## tablefortwo

Bebe - yes, there is pinkish-purplish line. It's hard to catch on phone camera though so I am thinking it's an evap or something.

Spurphy - thanks girl, I am glad to see that DH and I are not losing our minds seeing things =)


----------



## Zoboe95

Good luck with the testing everyone! Still a long old wait for me! ...currently having cramps and lower back pain like AF is about to arrive, but she isn't due till about 16th ...is that a good thing? Or am I just symptom spotting?! (I probably am!)


----------



## thencomesbebe

Tablefortwo &#10084;&#65039; fx it gets darker in the next few days!


----------



## lomelindi17

Tablefortwo, sorry that is so frustrating!! Maybe it was a fluke test or something. I hope you do get a bfp soon! I had a bunch of shadows on ic's for several days before I got a real line.


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Heyyy! Going batty over here :wave:
Tomorrow is test day and I'm symptom spotting like a mad woman. At least I made it to 13/14DPO (FF says I O'd on CD 20 but I swear it was CD 19). Please, please let this be it.
Hubby is going in for his SA tomorrow! If I don't get a BFP tomorrow, at least we will have more of the picture soon.


----------



## lomelindi17

Good luck motherofcorgi!!


----------



## Dill

I've been away from the internet for the last couple of days, sorry for being absent! It's been busy around the house (farm chores and all).

I'm having mixed feelings about testing in two days! Usually, I'm just excited and antsy and hopeful. I'm tired of days and days of negatives for so many months. Last month got my hopes up with that CP, and now I just feel like it's not going to happen. I'm feeling so discouraged!


----------



## tankel

:hugs: Dill. I have a good feeling for you and I'm sure you'll get you bfp soon.


----------



## happycupcake

Mrsharper, you have to have your progesterone levels checked in line with your cycle rather than going on CD21, that's just what they call it because the 'average' cycle is 28 days, but obviously that isn't really because everyone's different! So if you went in and had it done very shortly after ovulation chances are it would have been really low. I have on average a 27 day cycle but progesterone pessaries lengthen my lp, so I went in at 9dpo and my results returned a little higher than average so I must have hit my peak. Also, don't eat beforehand, it's meant to be a fasting test as eating will alter results, so if you had eaten this would have had an impact too


----------



## MissGii

Well today will be my secret me day late if af doesnt show. I havent tested since Sunday so Ill probably test tomoro ( wed ) the weirdest thing is over the weekend and leading up to it I was so sure af was going to start any minute, I was cramping on and off, had tonnes (tmi) of discharge, my boobs were aching ect and now nothing.. Im not cramping anymore my boobs feel better and my discharge has slowed down abit. Odd? Well Ill keep waiting...

Congrats to all the bfp so far and baby dust to everyone else xx


----------



## Ketushka

My OPKs have been too light, seemingly by the day, today the lightest of all. When I started with them last week, they were medium. Now they're barely visible. Do they lighten after you ovulate or no? Either I ovulated when I had the flu and wasn't testing, or this cycle might be a no-go. :(


----------



## Dill

They do tend to lighten up after ovulation, and then get a little darker before AF hits. But they can fluctuate with no rhyme or reason. I've had them nearly positive, then stark white negative, with an overwhelming positive following that. Hang in there!


----------



## ashley2pink

Has anyone used castor oil packs for fertility? This is my first time using them. The first 5ish days I did it for about 30 minutes each day. Last night I did it for a full hour. It says 30-60 minutes. But, omg a bit after I woke up today I had the worlds worst cramping and pains! I am not joking when I say it rivaled 10cm contractions. It felt like someone had a hold of my uterus and was twisting it and trying to pull it out of my vagina. I was in fetal position moaning for about 1 hour. It has been several hrs since the severe pain and I still have mild pain. My uterus feels so sore and achy. I dont understand why. I know its detoxifying and breaks up fibroids/adhesions. I'm not sure if I have either but I think I may have c-section adhesions in my uterus. I dont think I will ever use the castor oil packs again! It was very scary and painful!

On another note, I called my Ob office and asked about being put on synthroid or similar to bring my thyroid level closer to 2 since mine is 3.49. They just didnt seem to think it was necessary. She said not all Dr's follow the same thing and mine are normal. This was a nurse I was talking to. She said she will ask an OB there and get back with me. If they refuse I believe I will switch OB practices. I even mentioned I have symptoms of low thyroid such as being tried easily, getting cold easily, dry skin, dry hair and that about 3 yrs ago my hair suddenly started thinning out and just doesnt grow anymore. She said that can be from anything and not my thyroid. Grrr


----------



## Dill

That's very frustrating! I agree, it sounds like switching practices may be for the best if they're going to blow you off like that.


----------



## EMSwife1124

ashley2pink said:


> Has anyone used castor oil packs for fertility? This is my first time using them. The first 5ish days I did it for about 30 minutes each day. Last night I did it for a full hour. It says 30-60 minutes. But, omg a bit after I woke up today I had the worlds worst cramping and pains! I am not joking when I say it rivaled 10cm contractions. It felt like someone had a hold of my uterus and was twisting it and trying to pull it out of my vagina. I was in fetal position moaning for about 1 hour. It has been several hrs since the severe pain and I still have mild pain. My uterus feels so sore and achy. I dont understand why. I know its detoxifying and breaks up fibroids/adhesions. I'm not sure if I have either but I think I may have c-section adhesions in my uterus. I dont think I will ever use the castor oil packs again! It was very scary and painful!
> 
> On another note, I called my Ob office and asked about being put on synthroid or similar to bring my thyroid level closer to 2 since mine is 3.49. They just didnt seem to think it was necessary. She said not all Dr's follow the same thing and mine are normal. This was a nurse I was talking to. She said she will ask an OB there and get back with me. If they refuse I believe I will switch OB practices. I even mentioned I have symptoms of low thyroid such as being tried easily, getting cold easily, dry skin, dry hair and that about 3 yrs ago my hair suddenly started thinning out and just doesnt grow anymore. She said that can be from anything and not my thyroid. Grrr

Sounds just like my first doctor. He said my level was only slightly above normal so it wasnt necessary to have medicine. It was at 5.25. Of course after doing my own research, I asked him to reconsider because I was TTC and wanted things to be all in line. He begrudgingly agreed and put me on a very small dose. He increased it about 3 months later and 3 months after that is when I finally got pregnant after 18 months of TTC. I ended up finding a new dr after I gave birth - luckily my OB took over prescribing my synthroid while I was pregnant and I love her. She even increased the dose to make sure my level stayed 2 or below the entire pregnancy. 

I fully agree that switching practices might be in order if they arent even willing to consider that it could be part of the problem. Good luck!


----------



## NDH

Ashley I've not used castor packs personally but I do Mayan massage (prior to ovulation ) that sounds like a really uncomfortable experience! So sorry. 

You need to be proactive with your health care sometimes. That your Dr won't do anything about your thyroid (when it is clear that the normal range of tsh is much narrower than previously thought, especially for preconception and pregnancy) might end up being a blessing as you can find a new provider now and not have difficulties with him in pregnancy.


----------



## claire_c

I think I'm officially out this month. I started spotting pretty bad today and had a bfn earlier today. Oh well, I'm ready for the next round:thumbup:
Good luck everyone! Baby dust and Fx for y'alls bfp!


----------



## NDH

Lucky thread indeed!

10dpo. There was a hint of something with fmu this morning but I couldn't quite be sure if it was antibody strip or a shadow or the start of a bfp. Early afternoon test with a less than 2 hour hold and there's an obvious pink line.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180206_135606-1024x576.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 41


----------



## lomelindi17

NDH woohoo! Hope it keeps getting darker!

Claire sorry AF looks like it's on its way, good luck for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Star7

12dpo. Smu. Faint positive. Will do another test in 2 or 3 days. &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## NDH

CongrTs star!


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats NDH, I definitely see that line.
Congrats Star.

Ya, if they won't prescribe me anything to lower my tsh I will go to a different OB. I will ask before I switch if the new OB is willing to prescribe and agrees that my TSH is too high. Makes you wonder what else my current OB is not up to date on.


----------



## MWILL

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies


----------



## Bloblo

Ndh, i see it!
Star, thats great - looking forward to hear about your next test! 

Claire, im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MWILL

This is so confusing. I am over analysing everything. I have been getting twinges last couple of days. not sure if it is the meds or implantation. Normally I cramp couple of days before AF. this is not the same. wishful thinking maybe. 6 days to go....


----------



## Star7

I am a bit shocked tbh. I had zero symptoms this month so when I did the test this morning I expected a BFN. Wish I knew how to post a photo from my phone.


----------



## NDH

Are you kidding me!? This morning I ordered 20 one step hpts for $6 that will be here Friday. I just checked the email though and it's 5 msu ones. I don't know how as I didn't even click on them I'm positive. Can I claim baby brain already? So annoyed I was looking forward to lots of tests to check progression and not just 5...


----------



## Star7

Tried to upload a pic. Lets see if it works.
 



Attached Files:







20180206_113324.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Bloblo

Star7 said:


> Tried to upload a pic. Lets see if it works.

Wow, see the line clear as day! Did it show up right away?


----------



## Star7

It showed within 3 minutes Blo. The test says 5 minutes waiting time.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Congratulations Star!! Loving that you had no symptoms! I'm 6dpo and no symptoms other than sensitive nips, but I know that's just the progesterone doing its job!


----------



## Emsabub

Congratulations star &#128513; 
Im starting to think Im out &#128557; AF is due Saturday and I did a 15mIU test this morning and it was negative. All my symptoms seem to have disappeared too, ah well


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Congrats to the BFPs

AFM: Temp plummeted this morning. AF is probably coming today. I'm feeling incredibly sad. 15 months and counting. Hubby is going in for his SA today and I'm going in for a sono on CD 3. It's likely I'll start some kind of drug that day which I really wanted to avoid.


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for the temp drop corgi. FX your DH gets great results. We may see a specialist next cycle and like you I may be put on Clomid like before something that my body doesn't take very well and I'm trying to avoid. FX next cycle.


----------



## Motherofcorgi

Thank you md! <3 fx for both us! It's been a long and frustrating journey. Although I'm so sorry that you're going through it too and would never wish it on anyone, it's nice to know that I'm not alone. Hopefully March is our month.


----------



## happycupcake

Congratulations NDH & Star


----------



## thencomesbebe

:hugs: Aw Corgi, so sorry about the temp drop. Will be following your journey for updates :hugs:


----------



## InDueTime89

Congrats to all the bfps!!! Lots of October babies this year!! Hopefully I will have one too. I took a cheap store brand test yesterday evening before DH got off work and it was a bfn. Af is due today. Usually comes in the morning, no signs of the witch yet. Hopefully she stays away. Baby dust to all the ladies committed to this struggle.


----------



## Star7

So sorry Corgi. Will be stalking your updates.


----------



## tankel

Congrats NDH and Star.:happydance:

Sorry about the temp drop Corgi


----------



## Katy78

So many BFPs :happydance:.
And the rest next month, right?

AFM, OPK was positive today. Last BD two days ago, hopefully I'll manage to seduce OH tonight. He wasn't feeling well yesterday and since he's only ntnp, I can't just tell him he needs to do his duty :blush:.


----------



## Dream143r

Congrats star!


----------



## Zoboe95

4DPO here, and nothing important to report, but I just feel like my body has been a bit all over the place the last few days! Having just quit my job, it's not really surprising though, and could mean nothing! 

If...big If...I am preggo, i reckon it's a boy, who already hates shopping! I have had two queasy moments in the last few days, one in wilkinson a couple of days ago, then again today in Morrisons. Had to go and buy a pack of polos to chill my body out a bit (mint works well for me!) Food shopping is hard when you feel like that! Fx it means something, but who knows!


----------



## Alligator

Congrats NDH and Star! Loving the BFP so far this month. February is lucky...October must be a good month to have a baby!


----------



## tablefortwo

12 DPO and BFN. AF is due tomorrow and spotting is in full force. Mark me out please.


----------



## Dill

So sorry, tablefortwo! I hope AF at least gets over with quickly so you can get back to trying.

AFM, I had promising tests yesterday, but BFNs today. I'm very confused. But AF isn't due until Friday, so there's still time yet.


----------



## Bloblo

Sorry table :hugs:

Dill - post some pics, are you sure there's nothing?


----------



## Dill

Nothing at all. The Wondfo had some of its usual dodgy shadowing, but not real line. After yesterday having REAL pink lines on two different brands of tests, I'm baffled. I'm hoping that it's because my morning urine sample was so dilute. I drink a lot of water in the late evenings. I'm going to test again soon with SMU.


----------



## Bloblo

Ndh, star7 - let me know when you are ready for me to mark your bfp :bfp:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Dill, it's possible you just had diluted urine, I would be curious about you testing in the evening after a 4+ hour hold? Don't lose hope yet, remember it's rare to get a false positive!


----------



## Dill

thencomesbebe said:


> Dill, it's possible you just had diluted urine, I would be curious about you testing in the evening after a 4+ hour hold? Don't lose hope yet, remember it's rare to get a false positive!

I'm going to be trying SMU, I should be able to make it to 4.5 hours. :lol: I think! I'm about to burst!

I'm running out of my wondfos, though. Not that I mind terribly, this is the second batch I've purchased that have been dodgy. Very frustrating, because they were reliable when I was TTC DS, and heavens knows I went through _hundreds_. (I have a _teensy_ bit of a POAS addiction. :haha:)

I posted photos of the three tests I took yesterday here on my TTC thread, for the curious.


----------



## MissGii

Well 3 days late and BFN &#128532;


----------



## Dill

So confusing, MissGii! I hope you get answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## MissGii

Dill said:


> So confusing, MissGii! I hope you get answers soon. :hugs:

Thank you, I think its probaly just another anvo, Ill make another app at my dr and get my last hormone results in a couple days. Just trying to decide if I should stop trying for a while and see what happens or go and ask about my referral to the fertility clinic and if she can prescribe something ( clomid ) for me ? I dont know


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hey guys mind if I join you :D A little history of my and DH we have been trying on and off for 16 years now found out hubby had low motility I had batches of tests done 3 years ago and nothing was wrong with me . I have had 1 early mc and load of CPs . We are both 38 and decided to try again I am testing on Feb 12th I am currently 4-6 dpo I did not use opks this cycle . I am feeling cramping more cm then normal and really nauseated . Hoping we catch the egg early after 6 months if it does not happen I will be seeing about clomid


----------



## NDH

Good luck!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ladies I think I will have to tap out of this cycle. I&#8217;m going on progesterone to bring on af. Congrats to the BFPs and good luck to the others! I&#8217;ll stick around to chat and join in march whenever that one is created.

Ashley- I too just got my TSH back and it was at 3.73 last year it was 2.5. I brought it to the attention of the nurse practitioner I worked with on my medicated cycles and they said &#8220;ehh it&#8217;s controversial&#8221; I brought it to my GP and he had me test T3 and T4 and when they came back normal he said don&#8217;t worry about it. I then asked the IVF doctor I&#8217;m planning on seeing in June if next cycle doesn&#8217;t work, and he said you might go see an endocrinologist. So I messaged my Ob and she finally said &#8220;yes! It needs to be lower for conception&#8221; and put me on meds. ADVOCATE for yourself as much as you can!


----------



## InDueTime89

Still no sign of af and it's evening. No cramping or anything. Fx she stays away!!


----------



## mamabearr

:witch: is due tomorrow. After my cervix being high and closed it's now very low (been checking it in same position) so I think she is coming tomorrow. I will update if I am out this month or not. Thanks ladies


----------



## NDH

I'm comfortable being marked down as a :bfp: now. With definite progression and unmistakable signs from my body I have no doubt now. The question remains though if it will be a sticky
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180207_120918-1024x576.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 48


----------



## AliJo

Hi ladies! Mind if I join in? I am TTC, but I mostly want to follow everyone and symptom spot with you! Plus BFPs are always wonderful to See!


A little about me right now.. Like I said we are TTC, but my 1 year old is still weaning. Which means my cycles are wonky. I've been using OPKs, but not charting my BBT. I don't have a thermometer and wanted to wait to see if I could manage without. I'm in this really long wait and see game. 

On Jan 1st and 2nd I had positive OPKs. On the 18th I had brown spotting. Everything was saying AF was here. It ended with that and there was nothing the next day. Then the 22nd I had another positive OPK, but it could have been a fluke. So based on the 18th during my fertile days my OPKs almost got to positive then dramatically decreased. I was working so I wouldn't be surprised if I just missed testing during surge. Also could have not had one. Hard to say with BF in the picture. Then on the 1st and 2nd of this month I had very small amount of pink spotting. So of course I wonder if it was implantation, but could just be my body trying to regulate. 

Symptom wise.. not much to report. I am really thirsty and tired today. Although, I did work till midnight thanks to the snow causing everyone to call in. Im trying to not read into anything. I didn't have any pregnancy signs with DS2.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

AliJo said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join in? I am TTC, but I mostly want to follow everyone and symptom spot with you! Plus BFPs are always wonderful to See!
> 
> 
> A little about me right now.. Like I said we are TTC, but my 1 year old is still weaning. Which means my cycles are wonky. I've been using OPKs, but not charting my BBT. I don't have a thermometer and wanted to wait to see if I could manage without. I'm in this really long wait and see game.
> 
> On Jan 1st and 2nd I had positive OPKs. On the 18th I had brown spotting. Everything was saying AF was here. It ended with that and there was nothing the next day. Then the 22nd I had another positive OPK, but it could have been a fluke. So based on the 18th during my fertile days my OPKs almost got to positive then dramatically decreased. I was working so I wouldn't be surprised if I just missed testing during surge. Also could have not had one. Hard to say with BF in the picture. Then on the 1st and 2nd of this month I had very small amount of pink spotting. So of course I wonder if it was implantation, but could just be my body trying to regulate.
> 
> Symptom wise.. not much to report. I am really thirsty and tired today. Although, I did work till midnight thanks to the snow causing everyone to call in. Im trying to not read into anything. I didn't have any pregnancy signs with DS2.

GL to you! And the snow yesterday :wacko: Wish everything was closed instead ..


----------



## mwah_xx

I very nearly caved and tested last night but that would be way too early with a 25mui test right?!

AF due Sunday so I think Im 10/11dpo?!


----------



## thencomesbebe

7dpo, temp in a gradual decline, but I know it's early, still, it doesn't give me much hope.....fx it jumps back up soon :dust:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180207-052827.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Star7

I want to confirm with another test before calling it Blo. Will let you know tommorow.


----------



## Bloblo

Ndh, congrats! :happydance:

Alijo, welcome - i marked you as tbd, let me know if you have any specific testing date. 

Bebe, those temps are moving so slow that it might not be a bad sign. Fingers crossed. 

Mwah - im a testoholic, so i would try just in case :test: My bfp was on 10dpo with tests labelled as 25miu (i think they might have been a bit more sensitive than advised).


----------



## mdscpa

Bebe - still early. FX you get another rise in a day or two and stay there.


----------



## Bloblo

My line progression with 25miu tests. 
(I also had some darker lines on 10miu tests, and those did not get progressively darker, 10dpo was dark, 11dpo was a bit lighter, and then 14dpo was dark again) I've learnt that progression on hpt are not a reliable test of actual hcg progression...
But it sure is fun to poas :haha:
I now have only 3 tests left... Will probably take one every second day. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180207_081112.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 15


----------



## thencomesbebe

Ah!! Blo, the latest progression is SO dark, I love it!!! :wohoo:


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful progression blo. :happydance:


----------



## Star7

Ok. This one was taken on a one hour hold with me having been to the loo about 7 times already. I think I am ready to call it.
 



Attached Files:







20180207_094712.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Bloblo

Star7 said:


> Ok. This one was taken on a one hour hold with me having been to the loo about 7 times already. I think I am ready to call it.

Yes! Awesome! 
Baie geluk :happydance:


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Star. I definitely see it.


----------



## Star7

Dankie Blo.
Thank you mdscpa. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Star7

And I just realized that my due date will be about 2 weeks after my birthday but as I will be having a CS(which is normally done 2 weeks before due date) I might be having this peanut on my birthday. &#128516;&#128579;&#128516;&#128579;&#128516;


----------



## mwah_xx

Bloblo said:


> My line progression with 25miu tests.
> (I also had some darker lines on 10miu tests, and those did not get progressively darker, 10dpo was dark, 11dpo was a bit lighter, and then 14dpo was dark again) I've learnt that progression on hpt are not a reliable test of actual hcg progression...
> But it sure is fun to poas :haha:
> I now have only 3 tests left... Will probably take one every second day. :blush:

Now I really really want too!!


----------



## WeebabyMama

I'm out guys :-( AF in the house this AM. Better luck next time


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry WeebabyMama. :hugs: FX next one is the lucky cycle.


----------



## NDH

So sorry weebaby :(


----------



## InDueTime89

Af is officially 1 day late. Bfn this morning. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Bloblo

Sorry wee baby :hugs2:

Induetime - maybe a late implanter?


----------



## Star7

So sorry weebaby.


----------



## Ketushka

OPKs still getting lighter. Took one last evening with a 5 hour hold...haven't been so much as medium dark since the day or two I started testing after the flu. We did BD twice during the tail end of me being sick, so FX I ovulated sometime during then and I'm not out for February. 

Love seeing all the BFPs here. :) Keep them coming! *Sprinkles baby dust everywhere*


----------



## Dream143r

Awesome progression Blo!


----------



## tankel

Sorry WeebabyMama and InDueTime89


----------



## mamabearr

Well ladies.. the :witch: didn't get me!!!
 



Attached Files:







27849099_10215192755562606_1889904413_n.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Star7

Wow. Congrats mammabearr


----------



## thencomesbebe

Yay Mamabear!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## mamabearr

Star7 said:


> Wow. Congrats mammabearr

Thank you sooo much! I totally wasn't expecting this at all. I definitely thought I was out.


----------



## Trimeka

Congrats ladies! It makes me so happy to see all the bfp this month!


----------



## smurphy90

Congrats to all the new BFPs!

Hugs and baby dust to those who got a visit from the witch. :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

mamabearr - Congrats!


----------



## InDueTime89

Mamabearr-congratulations!!! Wishing u a HH9M

Tankel-thank you. I hope the witch stays away. At least it leaves me a shred a hope. 

Blo-im praying that is the case. Keeping fx I get a bfp soon!!


----------



## InDueTime89

It's really weird. My stomach cramps as if af is here or on her way. Apetite has increased which is something because even after 2 kids I'm still my pre preggo weight at 115. ()() a little sore but not much. Nausea but no vomiting and increase white milky cm (sorry) I'm bloated and I have terrible gas (eeww). OMG waiting in limbo is killing me!!


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats mamabearr, so exciting!

AFM, still waiting for my Ob office to call me back about being put on thyroid meds. It has been 2 days since I talked to them and no call yet. I am getting put on those meds one way or another. If they won't prescribe them I am leaving their practice and finding an OB who takes this seriously. I have been googling low thyroid and its a serious matter! Not only does it affect your chances of even getting pregnant but can cause complications during a pregnancy. I hate that they are brushing me off about this. 

This month has looked liked a pretty good month for BFP's so far. I'm not too hopeful this cycle with my low thyroid. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting and I am so sorry to those who are out this month. It's such a sucky feeling. I am already feeling that gross feeling and I havent even ovulated yet. I am just so sick of BFN's and AF's. I am so ready for my BFP already! This journey has been very difficult, I have never had anxiety or anything like that and since about our 4th month of trying I have suddenly had OCD/intrusive thoughts which causes me severe anxiety. I have always felt very lucky to be a calm non-stressed person. But I guess the stress of all this has caused me to kind of lose my mind! The anxiety/intrusive thoughts arent even about ttc though weirdly.


----------



## Lynzylou

Hi, can I be added this month please? I&#8217;m going to try and hold out until 22nd Feb but may do anytime after 17th if I can&#8217;t wait!


----------



## Dill

Hooray, mamabearr!!! Congratulations! :dance:

I had DH pick up some FRERs so I wasn't at the mercy of ICs with ambiguous results, and got a faint BFP last night. Which was great, except that I got a negative this morning. My FMU tests keep giving me negatives, while the afternoon/evening tests are giving me faint positives.

I'm hoping everything settles in and this is it, but I'm steeling myself for another CP.


----------



## tankel

YAY mamabear!


----------



## Trimeka

I'm getting my pre-AF feeling... should be here in two day. I have to start preparing mentally for bad news. :-(


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats on all the new :bfp: sorry to those who the :witch:got . As for me 5 dpo still feeling very crampy and nauseated hoping this is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

Congrats Mamabearr!


----------



## Bloblo

Congrats mamabearr! What a pretty line. Let me know when you are ready to be marked as bfp. (although with a line like that i think i should do it right away) :haha:


----------



## carcar

I'm out. :( From 15 day LP last cycle to 12 day LP... (based on FF and BBT) so confusing.

If I were to go to the doctor (6 cycles of trying) what would be the first things they would do/ test for?


----------



## TTC74

carcar said:


> I'm out. :( From 15 day LP last cycle to 12 day LP... (based on FF and BBT) so confusing.
> 
> If I were to go to the doctor (6 cycles of trying) what would be the first things they would do/ test for?

FSH/TSH Test (day 3 tests). AMH levels (any day). Progesterone (21 day Test). It goes on from there. They won&#8217;t see you until you&#8217;ve tried for a year, though, unless you&#8217;re over 35.


----------



## BeanHopeful09

Febuary 15 for me


----------



## MissGii

TTC74 said:


> carcar said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. :( From 15 day LP last cycle to 12 day LP... (based on FF and BBT) so confusing.
> 
> If I were to go to the doctor (6 cycles of trying) what would be the first things they would do/ test for?
> 
> 
> 
> FSH/TSH Test (day 3 tests). AMH levels (any day). Progesterone (21 day Test). It goes on from there. They wont see you until youve tried for a year, though, unless youre over 35.Click to expand...

Not entirely true iv been trying for 7 months now and I went to the dr after 4-5 months ( because my cycles were so messed up after coming off BCP)


----------



## smurphy90

MissGii said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carcar said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. :( From 15 day LP last cycle to 12 day LP... (based on FF and BBT) so confusing.
> 
> If I were to go to the doctor (6 cycles of trying) what would be the first things they would do/ test for?
> 
> 
> 
> FSH/TSH Test (day 3 tests). AMH levels (any day). Progesterone (21 day Test). It goes on from there. They wont see you until youve tried for a year, though, unless youre over 35.Click to expand...
> 
> Not entirely true iv been trying for 7 months now and I went to the dr after 4-5 months ( because my cycles were so messed up after coming off BCP)Click to expand...

Agreed. It completely depends on what issue your dealing with (and the doctor). I had only had my IUD out for 6 months before I was referred to a fertility clinic, and it only took that long because _I_ wasn't ready to pursue medicated cycles.

They'll investigate possible causes and they let you know your options.


----------



## MissGii

Congrats to all the new BFP beat of
Luck for the next 9 months. 

Im 4 days late now, bfn yesterday didnt test today iv made a dr app for tomoro. Im completely void of all
Symptoms pregnancy or pms. Its really odd 9 days after positive opk I spotted lightly for 3 days but only at night and nothing at all during the day like it was no period not even close. And now Im 4 days later but bfn.... hmm


----------



## mamabearr

Bloblo said:


> Congrats mamabearr! What a pretty line. Let me know when you are ready to be marked as bfp. (although with a line like that i think i should do it right away) :haha:

You can definitely mark me as a BFP!! :) thank you!!!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Significant temp drop below coverline for me this morning. I'm only 8dpo, af isn't due until the 15th so it's way too early for that. My LP is always around 14 days. I'm obviously hoping my temps dropping off like this has all been due to the implantation process... fx for a rise tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180208-054113.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NDH

Well in case there was any doubt... Even hubby will be able to see this line!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180208_151258-768x1365.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## thencomesbebe

Great lines NDH!!!


----------



## tankel

I had a drop below the cover line too. Hope yours is id like mine.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Thanks Tankel! I hope so too, even though my chart looks like a slow downward slide, it is way too early for AF. I have hope it will jump back up!


----------



## mwah_xx

I took a test, so early, and was as white as white can be! Ill hold off now until after AF is due but Im not holding my breath! In a way its good because Im flying a lot this summer and my BBT thermometer is on its way!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats *mamabearr* and *NDH*. :happydance:


*Bebe* - Let's hope it's ID and you get your rise tomorrow.


*mwah_xx* - when is AF due for you? FX it's just too early. And goodluck with temping.


----------



## mwah_xx

Its not due until Sunday so we shall see!


----------



## mdscpa

mwah_xx said:


> Its not due until Sunday so we shall see!


Oh, same as mine as per FF (before it moved it from the 2nd). Though she may arrive as early as Saturday. Baby :dust: your way.


----------



## thencomesbebe

MD, your temp went back up! How are you feeling??


----------



## mdscpa

thencomesbebe said:


> MD, your temp went back up! How are you feeling??


It's taking another turn which really confuses me more. Temps playing tricks on me. I'm feeling ok overall but yesterday I feel so exhausted like all my energy was drained out of me and all I wanted to do is lie in bed all day long.


Edit: Also, I'm having another wet watery CM for two days now, and BD made it feel like we're using lots and lots of lubricant. I didn't put it yet under CM option in FF rather in specifics as it will confuse FF as well. Just another sign of PCOS.


----------



## thencomesbebe

That could be a good sign!!! Im still over here crossing all my fingers and toes for you!


----------



## mwah_xx

Everything crossed for you MD!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Bebe & mwah <3.... If i went past my two anov cycle lengths (36/37) then maybe it'll be another good sign. These temps isn't making me hopeful though.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Hey could i join this thread im due to test 18th Feb  dtd alot this month so feeling positive! 2nd cycle after chemical so anxiously excited!


----------



## mdscpa

phantomfaery1 said:


> Hey could i join this thread im due to test 18th Feb  dtd alot this month so feeling positive! 2nd cycle after chemical so anxiously excited!


:wave: Welcome, phantomfaery1. Lots of baby :dust: your way.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Thankyou  good luck to everyone!!


----------



## BumblingBee

I&#8217;m down on this thread to test at the end of February but I&#8217;ve decided to instead hold of ttc until May. I&#8217;m obese class 1 and I&#8217;m going to take this time to loose a few stone and come back in May :) wishing everyone here baby dust and can&#8217;t wait to see all your bfp&#8217;s! :dust:


----------



## InDueTime89

Congratulations ndh those lines look great!!! 

Af is 2 days late now. Haven't tested since Tuesday. I'm so scared to see another BFN


----------



## AliJo

Lady_Alysanne said:


> GL to you! And the snow yesterday :wacko: Wish everything was closed instead ..

Oh gosh yes! We only have about 5 inches right now but it caused 2 pile ups near by thanks to it coming down so quick and people not taking it seriously. We have an expected 3-5 tonight and maybe some more tomorrow. 


Yay for the BFPs!! Congratulations!! I am a bit jealous! I would love to announce to DH on V-Day. 

Bumbling - Good luck on the weight loss!

Nothing really to report. I don't think I'm pregnant. I'm just hopeful! I was really tired again yesterday again and this morning hasn't been much better. I slept through my alarms and was late for work yesterday. Go figure! I hace tested because they are around and I'm no good at controlling myself. All straight up BFNs! I will give it some more time before I say I'm out, though. It's hard since I have no idea whether to even expect AF.


----------



## Alligator

Md I had super watery CM right before my BFP.. I remember posting about it wondering if it was a sign! I even remember googling it, to see. I remember exactly where i was when googling and researching it lol. Hopefully its a good sign for you!!


----------



## AliJo

Mine is pretty watery was well.. was a little tacky the other day but it's watery again. Just really wet down there. I don't remember what it was like before either boys because I wasn't checking much. Makes me wish I did!


----------



## Dream143r

NDH - Awesome lines! Congrats


----------



## Bloblo

As for watery cm... Its scaring the hell out of me, i have quite a lot (started around 8dpo). Still there 9 days later. I get so scared that it might be bleeding that I feel the need to constantly run to the toilet to go check :blush:


----------



## thencomesbebe

Bloblo, I just started having a ton of watery cm yesterday and I am 8dpo, although I know it's not blood when I feel it because there's absolutely no signs of af (which there shouldn't be at least for another 6 days IF she comes at all)...sorry its making you worried!

other than that, just been ravenous (I imagine its from working out though, DH just got me back in the gym) and sleepy, and temp dipped to coverline this morning (fx it goes up tomorrow)....over here waiting for test day like :coffee: oh well 6 days left...if I hold out that long! :haha:


----------



## AliJo

The watery CM is just odd to me because this whole time while BF it was tacky. Of course again it could just be because my cycles are trying to come back.


----------



## smurphy90

Hi ladies! Today was my official test day, so I wanted to do one last progression pic. Beta #1 tomorrow, and I'm excited but still super anxious. Let this baby stick!


----------



## tankel

Looking good smurphy. I'm rooting for you!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Lovely progression smurphy!!!


----------



## lovenoel

Can I join this thread? I believe I'm 3DPO today. I've gotten early lines with my two current kids at 9DPO and 8DPO respectively. I got a blazing positive OPK and DH came home at lunchtime to BD and then again that evening - but not sure if it'll be enough since we didn't do it the day before O. 

FF puts ovulation the day of the positive OPK so hopefully we didn't miss it. I logically know there's nothing I can do at 3DPO but wait - and waiting sucks! 

If we didn't get this egg, I'll be super bummed as my cycles are insanely out of whack and we conceived my son on a 65 day cycle or something ridiculous. We did get lucky with my daughter and caught the first egg after my son night weaned. I was 31 & 32 with those pregnancies, and now I'm 34, about to turn 35 in a month. Hoping hoping hoping!! 

I'll probably test around 8 DPO but let's be honest, I'll be peeing on every stick in sight. I have some that expired in November of last year that I don't feel bad peeing on, lol.


----------



## Alligator

Blo I am 18w and STILL check TP. The last week or so I've been a little less anxious about it, I think I'm checking from habit now. I swear for literally 12 weeks I took a deep breath everytime I wiped, worried at what I would see. I wish I could tell you it gets easier but I think you just get used to it! And eventually it will get easier and you'll feel less anxious and you'll hear a heartbeat and feel baby move <3

smurphy, love that line! Congrats mama!


----------



## Trimeka

Hello ladies! I'm out again this month. AF showed 2 days early again...not sure why this is randomly happening.


----------



## InDueTime89

Tested again today at 2 days late. bfn but no af. this is getting depressing. I'm over it


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Trimeka - I am so sorry dear, Fx for your next cycle!!

InDueTime89 - Hi, I am not much experienced in this, I guess the right move would be waiting a couple of days to test again. However if you don't have af, but bfn, is it possible to make a doctors appointment just to be sure?


----------



## Emsabub

Trimeka Im sorry &#128532; Like Alysanne said FX for the next cycle! 

InDueTime thats strange, I hope it shows up soon. It must be so stressful. 

My tests were suppose to arrive today and they havent! I guess thats the universe telling me youre not pregnant so you cant have them :haha: I just dont feel it anymore.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Emsabub said:


> Trimeka IÂm sorry ð Like Alysanne said FX for the next cycle!
> 
> InDueTime thatÂs strange, I hope it shows up soon. It must be so stressful.
> 
> My tests were suppose to arrive today and they havenÂt! I guess thatÂs the universe telling me youÂre not pregnant so you canÂt have them :haha: I just donÂt feel it anymore.

It is stressful time indeed, but don't loose hope emsa.


----------



## ashley2pink

My OB office called about my 3.49 TSH and told me no, the OB will not put me on thyroid meds since it is a normal level. I am very frustrated. I told her 1-2 is a normal level for TTC and pregnancy but nope, they don't see it that way I guess. She told me to go and get blood work for Free T4 since that is a more accurate look at thyroid function. If that is off then they will prescribe me something. But I am guessing they will also be following incorrect or outdated info for that! I am going to go and get that done tomorrow morning. I called another OB clinic and it was a little awkward to explain my situation. They said that it depends on which OB I see as to whether they would treat me. She said some of their OB's follow the over 4 tsh rule, some of their OB's may treat anything over 3. She said she would hate for me to switch over to their clinic and then not have their OB's want to prescribe me anything. BUT, I still have the appointment with the fertility clinic on the 20th and I am crossing my fingers that they are willing to treat me! I feel like they have to be more up to date on this stuff if they specifically treat infertility and they do have a reproductive endocrinologist there.

Bloblo, I always had more discharge during my pregnancies. Sometimes it would feel like a lot of watery stuff coming out suddenly and it would scare me! I actually bled a lot when I was pregnant with my 3rd DD. I had a SCH so bled from 7-15 weeks. Like period amounts. Not a fun time


----------



## TTC74

Im 3 DPO and getting very anxious to POAS! Argh!


----------



## Dill

How frustrating, ashley!

AFM, after getting more lines, including a clear light BFP on a FRER, all of my tests went negative. My temps are on a downward trend. I am headed for another CP, I think, unless a miracle happens by tomorrow.


----------



## MissGii

InDueTime89 said:


> Tested again today at 2 days late. bfn but no af. this is getting depressing. I'm over it

In due time- I feel your pain Im 5 days late today and still bfn &#128532; I have a dr app booked for this arvo. 
Hope we both get some answers soon sending you lots of baby dust


----------



## InDueTime89

Lady-alysanne I have actually considered calling on Monday If I don't have any answers by then. I'm so hoping I get a bfp in the next couple of days. 

Missgii it's such an emotional roller coaster. I'm happy af isn't here but worried because I haven't gotten + results yet. Scared everytime I feel a cramp or have discharge that the witch has arrived. I need answers soon. Hopefully our bfps are right around the corner


----------



## Amanda537

Hello! 9dpo and will be testing on the 12th!


----------



## Dill

Pretty sure I'm out, I'm spotting (and before AF is due).


----------



## thencomesbebe

Dill said:


> Pretty sure I'm out, I'm spotting (and before AF is due).

I'm sorry Dill, this journey can be so unfair at times! :hugs:


----------



## thencomesbebe

I know it's crazy to be scrutinizing temps, but I have pretty much zero symptoms this cycle (maybe a few related to progesterone increase). I know it's more about the trends and curve, but I got a nice lil spike this morning after yesterday's dip! Yay! Please send me baby dust and fx it goes up again tomorrow and stays there! 9dpo
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180209-050312.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ashley2pink

Sorry Dill. 

Good luck thencomesbebe.


----------



## Dill

Bebe:

:dust:


----------



## mwah_xx

I have a quick question - why do you invert tests? I found an app on my phone that do it for you and have been messing round with my BFN but not sure what its meant to show?


----------



## mwah_xx

As in I mean I now see something on the inverted test but Im not sure why I did it to myself &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

SMU fairly dilute and I think 10/11dpo
 



Attached Files:







464A7BE3-23A8-4EC0-AF6D-64DB4259075B.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 24









2D13167D-3122-456C-AD7C-D454F6561CAC.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Bloblo

mwah_xx said:


> I have a quick question - why do you invert tests? I found an app on my phone that do it for you and have been messing round with my BFN but not sure what its meant to show?

When you have a vvvvvvfl, the inverted test shows it clearer. Additionally, it will show a grey (in other words indent) line as grey, and a pink (bfp) line as green, so its a bit easier to read...


----------



## InDueTime89

Mwah-i think i can see it in both. Its faint but i can see it

Afm-officially 3 days late. Felt a gush down there and ran to the bathroom thinking it was af but it was a lot of this white milky type discharge (sorry tmi). Anyway, I hope this is a good sign.


----------



## mwah_xx

Bloblo said:


> mwah_xx said:
> 
> 
> I have a quick question - why do you invert tests? I found an app on my phone that do it for you and have been messing round with my BFN but not sure what its meant to show?
> 
> When you have a vvvvvvfl, the inverted test shows it clearer. Additionally, it will show a grey (in other words indent) line as grey, and a pink (bfp) line as green, so its a bit easier to read...Click to expand...


Ahhh I see thank you! I think I have an indent &#128514;


----------



## NDH

Mwah it could be the start of something - I know it's not the case for others but every shadow line I've had on tests I've taken turned into a bfp within a couple days


----------



## thencomesbebe

Mwah- I see a shadow!!! 

Induetime, that sounds like a promising sign!


----------



## Emsabub

Mwah I dont see anything, I thought that looks exactly how mine did! But if its a shadow.. &#128513;


----------



## mwah_xx

Thank you - if I dont come on on Sunday Ill do another!


----------



## happycupcake

My tests have gone completely negative so I expect af to show Sunday or Monday. Will update though, but I'm stopping progesterone tomorrow so I'm clearly certain


----------



## phantomfaery1

Congrats to everyone whp got bfps! Am so desperate to test but am only 5dpo! Been getting some symptoms x the last couple of days ive been so bloated and ive only ever got grey hairs when ive been pregnant and found some this morning! (Dont actually know if thats a symptom lol)


----------



## Ketushka

Can you update my testing date to the 25th? I realized I hadn't put my period last month in FF (mostly because I promptly came down with the flu) and it's predicting my next one to be on that day. It's also predicting that I will ovulate tomorrow. I think I ovulate later in my cycle though, so I'll start temping to see if I get a shift or not. Makes me feel better about my OPKs. :)


----------



## babyoneill

happycupcake said:


> My tests have gone completely negative so I expect af to show Sunday or Monday. Will update though, but I'm stopping progesterone tomorrow so I'm clearly certain

How strong are the bfp when u get them ? X


----------



## Zoboe95

7dpo and feeling totally whacked out today. No energy, or get up and go. Hardly eaten anything which probably doesn't help! Can't wait to get testing, to know whether its a bfp or maybe I'm fighting off a bug! Went into a suitcase shop today, but had to leave because of the overwhelming smell of old people...but maybe that's my body just being weird! I was an emotional wreck yesterday, nearly cried watching silent witness, and kept asking oh if he was angry with me, for no reason! I usually get a bit like that for one day during AF, but obvs not due that for a while...its a weird life!


----------



## Emsabub

Well girls, I tried an IC 10miu just now and its blatantly negative :( AF due tomorrow & I know with Ava I didn't get a positive until the day my period was due, I guess try again tomorrow.

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/albanie5/IMG_2541_zpsgpqcqhi6.jpg

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/albanie5/IMG_2542_zpshgpytla8.jpeg


----------



## phantomfaery1

Dill said:


> Pretty sure I'm out, I'm spotting (and before AF is due).

Could be implantation


----------



## phantomfaery1

Emsabub said:


> Well girls, I tried an IC 10miu just now and its blatantly negative :( AF due tomorrow & I know with Ava I didn't get a positive until the day my period was due, I guess try again tomorrow.
> 
> https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/albanie5/IMG_2541_zpsgpqcqhi6.jpg
> 
> https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k507/albanie5/IMG_2542_zpshgpytla8.jpeg

Like they say your not out till af shows x maybe you implanted late


----------



## TTC74

I'm 4 DPO and have a ton of creamy CM. I usually dry up during the TWW, but I know it should be too early for symptoms . . .


----------



## phantomfaery1

TTC74 said:


> I'm 4 DPO and have a ton of creamy CM. I usually dry up during the TWW, but I know it should be too early for symptoms . . .

Im 5dpo and have tons of creamy cm too hopefully its a good sign! X


----------



## phantomfaery1

Ttc74 do you track ovulation (kits/ temping)?


----------



## TTC74

phantomfaery1 said:


> Ttc74 do you track ovulation (kits/ temping)?

Yes ma'am! I do both. My chart is under my sig.


----------



## tbfromlv

Well, I held off for taking the progesterone to start my cycle because for over a week I was having fertile cm and I just couldn&#8217;t do it. So last night I got a positive opk again (CD 31!) I&#8217;m not sure at this late of an O that I have much chance, byt put me down for Feb 21. :shrug:

Dill and Happycakes I&#8217;m so sorry. I&#8217;ve been there (too many times) and I know how painful that is. I hope you both get your baby soon


----------



## phantomfaery1

I feel the same way you do i know we arent supposed to feel any different until implantation but i just do! Maybe we are noticing things we dont ussually notice because of 2ww or our bodies just know lol


----------



## TTC74

Fx phantom!


----------



## phantomfaery1

TTC74 said:


> Fx phantom!

Thanks hun x when are you gonna test?


----------



## AliJo

Mwah - I think I see a faint something on the test! Fingers crossed for you!

Dill - I'll be hopeful for you and think it's implantation! If not I'll be here with you next month I'm sure! 

I'm pretty sure the spotting I had wasn't implantation. It's 7 days past it and nothing. I took a FRER this morning and not even the hint of a line. No idea what my body is doing. I just need to get a thermometer because the OPKs are all over the place! *Does anyone have a recommendation for a basal thermometer?! *

Trying real hard to encourage my little one to have a cup during the day to increase my odds next month if I'm out this month. Or next cycle I should say since I have no idea where I'm at in that department. I know with my youngest I didn't get a positive till the day of my missed period, but I'm still very very doubtful. 

Nothing much over here. Bloated.. cramping a bit.. acne is flaring up. All things could be either AF or pregnancy. Ugh! I just keep saying I'm not pregnant. I just want AF to come so I can quit wondering.


----------



## tankel

sorry, alijo. I got my thermometer https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/digital-basal in 2014 and its still going strong.


----------



## mrsharper1

Two more faint positives.. I am so confused.. and frustrated because I was going to buy a different brand but grabbed this one because the box had pink dye pics on it and I opened them and they were blue. :wacko:
But can you guys see these? I can never get a good pic. Does anyone have any recommendations on a brand they like best in hpt? These were taken with fmu
 



Attached Files:







410ED313-AE4D-4CE6-8F58-FBEB18820CE6.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 25









A67AE188-7568-4392-B227-19F048A42B50.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## tankel

I'm seeing the line on those


----------



## phantomfaery1

I see lines on both x i reccomend the superdrug own brand x 12.5hcg pink dye, as good as frer but alot cheaper. If you cant get thos i also recommend asda/morrisons own brand (both the same) they are 15 hcg and i got a clear positive on those at 10dpo and they only £3.50 for two


----------



## Dill

Thanks for the support, ladies. The spotting stopped, and no AF yet this morning, but my temp dropped. I think it will either start this afternoon, or tomorrow. I tested this morning since there was still no AF, but it was as negative as negative gets.

I think that two CPs in a row is actually a good sign. We weren't getting pregnant at all, and then I realized that we kept missing actual O day (we were getting 2-3 days in the fertile period, but not O day itself). Once we focused on targeting O day specifically, well, we've seen results. Now to get a sticky bean!


----------



## TTC74

phantomfaery1 said:


> Thanks hun x when are you gonna test?

I have a horrible POAS addiction! I'll probably start peeing on everything at 6 DPO. I know it's ridiculous, but I can't help it! Zero impulse control here! :haha:


----------



## Dill

Is there a March testing thread up yet? :)


----------



## TTC74

Mrsharper - I LOVE mybabytests 10 mui test strips. They actually caught my ectopic a day before FRERs did. They consistently turn positive either before or the same day as FRER.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Had some pretty pronounced pinching twinges today and kept falling asleep, feeling like I took zzzquil or something all day, and a headache....so that plus my temp dip yesterday has me a little hopeful! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ruskiegirl

7dpo today negative ic i know its still early but starting to feel :witch: cramps


----------



## InDueTime89

3 days late no af!! Still experiencing a lot of the white discharge. I'm scared to test wen I get off but I am going to anyways. Hope it's a BFP!! GL to everyone.


----------



## AliJo

I keep wanting to test every chance I get. I think I just really want that BFP and I'm denial. :haha:

Dill - I'm glad you're being positive about the situation! I would be happy with a November baby as I am one!! It needs to be a girl and we can share our birth month!


----------



## AliJo

InDueTime89 said:


> 3 days late no af!! Still experiencing a lot of the white discharge. I'm scared to test wen I get off but I am going to anyways. Hope it's a BFP!! GL to everyone.

Sending BFP vibes!!


----------



## phantomfaery1

TTC74 said:


> phantomfaery1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun x when are you gonna test?
> 
> I have a horrible POAS addiction! I'll probably start peeing on everything at 6 DPO. I know it's ridiculous, but I can't help it! Zero impulse control here! :haha:Click to expand...

Im exactly the same af not due till 18th and im gonna try my best to hold out but im not counting on it will prob cave at 12dpo lol


----------



## happycupcake

babyoneill said:


> happycupcake said:
> 
> 
> My tests have gone completely negative so I expect af to show Sunday or Monday. Will update though, but I'm stopping progesterone tomorrow so I'm clearly certain
> 
> How strong are the bfp when u get them ? XClick to expand...

They were really faint on One Step ICs and Lloyds early tests 9, 10 & 11dpo but then nothing and I have tested each day since with fmu, later in the day and evening so it's another chemical. X


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I'd like to join. I'm testing Feb 18th!


----------



## InDueTime89

Took the test another bfn. But the discharge is still happening with cramps and now a low dull ache in my back. I'm expecting af at some point tonight.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

:dust::dust:


InDueTime89 said:


> Took the test another bfn. But the discharge is still happening with cramps and now a low dull ache in my back. I'm expecting af at some point tonight.

BABY DUST!


----------



## AliJo

I made the mistake of looking at my frer from this morning.. had a pink evap line. Why do I do this to myself :wacko: first evap I've ever had.


----------



## lovenoel

I dont think this is my month...Ive had 0 CM since O and Ive got period cramps now at 4DPO :(


----------



## steph1607

lovenoel said:


> I dont think this is my month...Ive had 0 CM since O and Ive got period cramps now at 4DPO :(

Could be early implantation cramping? Dont count yourself out at 4DPO &#128522;

Ladies, I had my FET yesterday so am now 1dp5dt, my blood test is booked for Monday 19th but Ill obviously be testing before, just not sure when to start!


----------



## ashley2pink

Good luck Steph!


----------



## mdscpa

Good luck, Steph.

Bebe - FX your temps keeps on rising. :dust:


Dill - So sorry your tests became negative. :hugs:


Mwah - I'm seeing a vvvvfl on both of your tests.


Happycupcake - :hugs: your chart still looks great FX it's just a false negative.



AFM - 2 days past my longest anov cycle and still no AF. Was expecting it yesterday after the temp drop but today's temp is back up and FF moved my coverline a little bit down. FF expects AF tomorrow (originally Feb 2nd) but I'm expecting it today. Odd that my boobs just starting to hurt pretty bad this late (yesterday) usually it's after O and subsides nearing AF. Just 4 more days til test date if she's absent I will definitely test even though my temps isn't promising. Just want to get this over with.


----------



## thencomesbebe

AliJo said:


> I made the mistake of looking at my frer from this morning.. had a pink evap line. Why do I do this to myself :wacko: first evap I've ever had.

I don't think evap lines are usually pink, it should be grey....what dpo are you? You should test again in a couple days.


----------



## InDueTime89

The witch got me. Im bursting in tears. Why is it so hard this time?


----------



## thencomesbebe

MD, I'm sorry your temps are so confusing! Mine stayed about the same from yesterday, went down a full degree though. If af is coming I expect them to keep on a downward trend, but I still have 4 days until she is supposed to show. No sign of her yet! Sore ()(), but more mild than when af is coming. 10dpo, decided to start testing once a day til she comes, today's results BFN.


----------



## thencomesbebe

InDueTime89 said:


> The witch got me. Im bursting in tears. Why is it so hard this time?

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Im so sorry InDueTime :hugs:


Bebe - FX af stays away and sorry for a bfn. :hugs: I don't even have the "want to test" feeling because I know, temps are already telling me I'm not preggers nor there's an obvious ovulation. So, I'm just waiting and if i reach V-day I know I'm super super late so a test will confirm whatever.


----------



## Bloblo

Sorry Induetime :hugs2:

I still think that this thread is lucky though, and sending some extra baby dust to the rest of you! 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## mdscpa

FX it brings us luck.


----------



## happycupcake

mdscpa, thank you but my chart only looks like that because of progesterone pessaries, without those my temp would be through the floor today and af would be here, but it takes a couple of days usually after stopping them to arrive


----------



## mdscpa

FX it's not the case this time. We will have our :bfp: soon.


----------



## ashley2pink

Sorry InDueTime, it's so hard!


----------



## AliJo

thencomesbebe said:


> AliJo said:
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of looking at my frer from this morning.. had a pink evap line. Why do I do this to myself :wacko: first evap I've ever had.
> 
> I don't think evap lines are usually pink, it should be grey....what dpo are you? You should test again in a couple days.Click to expand...

I looked into it some since I kind of thought the same thing. It is possible for them to be pink I guess. If I'm right about when I ovulated it would be about 11-12 dpo. I'm pretty sure it was just a fluke! I do have one FRER left. I'm going to hold off on testing with it and see if AF comes when it is suppose to. I have been cramping. Suppose to show up around the 12th. Hard to say with the BFing involved.

Ordered my thermometer! It should be in on the day AF is due, so we'll see! Hopefully I just won't have to use it at all! Doubt that that will be the case. I need to order some more OPKs. 

*InDueTime* - I'm sorry.. You're just destined to have a November baby. That's all it is! Next month!!


----------



## thencomesbebe

AliJo said:


> thencomesbebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliJo said:
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of looking at my frer from this morning.. had a pink evap line. Why do I do this to myself :wacko: first evap I've ever had.
> 
> I don't think evap lines are usually pink, it should be grey....what dpo are you? You should test again in a couple days.Click to expand...
> 
> I looked into it some since I kind of thought the same thing. It is possible for them to be pink I guess. If I'm right about when I ovulated it would be about 11-12 dpo. I'm pretty sure it was just a fluke! I do have one FRER left. I'm going to hold off on testing with it and see if AF comes when it is suppose to. I have been cramping. Suppose to show up around the 12th. Hard to say with the BFing involved.
> 
> Ordered my thermometer! It should be in on the day AF is due, so we'll see! Hopefully I just won't have to use it at all! Doubt that that will be the case. I need to order some more OPKs.
> 
> *InDueTime* - I'm sorry.. You're just destined to have a November baby. That's all it is! Next month!!Click to expand...

Fx'd so hard for you!


----------



## MWILL

Sorry Induetime


----------



## MissGii

You can count me out this month its an anov. Im starting Vitex while
Waiting for my fertility clinic referral


----------



## AliJo

I'm sorry MissGii. Hopefully the referral goes in quick.


----------



## Praying4a BFP

thencomesbebe said:


> Thank you so much for starting this thread Blo! We've missed you! I had such a late O this last cycle, so to be on the safe side (and so I'm not too tempted to test early) could you put me down for Valentine's day? I will probably cave and test before then, as I would wanna prepare myself but I'm gonna aim to wait til the 14th!

Yeah same boat! I got a peak opk on the 5th and am due on the 13th so a very short luteal phase - Im hoping if no af on the 13th then Ill syart testing (early?!) from the 14th with first response.baby dust to all!


----------



## thencomesbebe

So got a fun New symptom today, breast soreness....but only in the RIGHT one! :haha: I normally get breast soreness along the sides in both ()() before af arrives (only every other month or so), but I have never had it in just one and never this early (10dpo). Would be awesome if this were a bfp symptom! Eh, but don't want to get too hopeful, I'm sure there's a good chance it's my body playing with me! Only time will tell....:coffee:


----------



## NDH

Praying4a BFP said:


> thencomesbebe said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for starting this thread Blo! We've missed you! I had such a late O this last cycle, so to be on the safe side (and so I'm not too tempted to test early) could you put me down for Valentine's day? I will probably cave and test before then, as I would wanna prepare myself but I'm gonna aim to wait til the 14th!
> 
> Yeah same boat! I got a peak opk on the 5th and am due on the 13th so a very short luteal phase - Im hoping if no af on the 13th then Ill syart testing (early?!) from the 14th with first response.baby dust to all!Click to expand...

Have you seen a dr about your lp being so short? A lp less than 10 days makes it extremely hard to get pregnant.


----------



## TTC74

Acne - 5 DPO. Probably not related I realize but thought Id mention it.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

8 dpo today still have cramps and nausea . I have had cramps before but not like this since 3 dpo . Had a negative test this morning . I started getting a weird symptom this morning itchy nipples has anyone else ever had this ?


----------



## missielibra

A lot has happened since I've last been here!

Congrats to all the :bfp:
And I'm sorry for the AF that showed :hugs: March will be the lucky month!

And FX and babybust for the ladies still waiting for to POAS!

I saw a few comments about a lot of discharge, I had that before mine!


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Just got caught up on all the updates in the last week. So sorry to all of those moving on to March and for all of those stuck in limbo. Sending so much baby dust to everyone in the TWW! This month has been very lucky so far so I hope many more can continue the trend!!

AFM I am almost 100% positive I ovulated today so I will be joining in the waiting game soon!! Hubby and I are on our last day of vacation and have thoroughly enjoyed having our fertile week while we were here :winkwink: if you know what I mean! 

Also my HSG results came back looking great! We are feeling pretty confident this month :happydance: FX!


----------



## AliJo

Over analyzed symptoms for today; Dizziness, way more hungry than I should be, acne flare up, gas ugh, crampy, and very mild nausea. Prediction; not pregnant, but very wishful thinking! Placebo effect at full force :haha:

Really, AF should just come now.


----------



## mwah_xx

AliJo said:


> thencomesbebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliJo said:
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of looking at my frer from this morning.. had a pink evap line. Why do I do this to myself :wacko: first evap I've ever had.
> 
> I don't think evap lines are usually pink, it should be grey....what dpo are you? You should test again in a couple days.Click to expand...
> 
> I looked into it some since I kind of thought the same thing. It is possible for them to be pink I guess. If I'm right about when I ovulated it would be about 11-12 dpo. I'm pretty sure it was just a fluke! I do have one FRER left. I'm going to hold off on testing with it and see if AF comes when it is suppose to. I have been cramping. Suppose to show up around the 12th. Hard to say with the BFing involved.
> 
> Ordered my thermometer! It should be in on the day AF is due, so we'll see! Hopefully I just won't have to use it at all! Doubt that that will be the case. I need to order some more OPKs.
> 
> *InDueTime* - I'm sorry.. You're just destined to have a November baby. That's all it is! Next month!!Click to expand...

My thermometer just arrived too - did another test yesterday and again bfn, Im due today so I think Im pretty much out. But Im looking at the positives - weve a trip to Tbilisi in a couple of weeks that would not have been fun if I was sick - and it means I get to stay in the UK longer this summer before flying back before 28 weeks. And November is a lovely time for a baby, means I get chance to get to know my body and cycle! Silver linings and positive thinking!


----------



## Philamy

Hi can I join this please. I am only 1-2dpo so will be testing 24th Feb. This is my first cycle ttc #3. Feeling hopeful I ovulated on CD 16 and we bd'd everyday from c14 until 1dpo just incase.


----------



## AliJo

mwah_xx said:


> My thermometer just arrived too - did another test yesterday and again bfn, Im due today so I think Im pretty much out. But Im looking at the positives - weve a trip to Tbilisi in a couple of weeks that would not have been fun if I was sick - and it means I get to stay in the UK longer this summer before flying back before 28 weeks. And November is a lovely time for a baby, means I get chance to get to know my body and cycle! Silver linings and positive thinking!

I definitely agree! Sometimes things just work out perfect. 

*Philamy* - Welcome! I'm currently TTC #3 as well!


----------



## MrsP1117

Hi, Id love to join the wait! We used opk so I know i was supposed to ovulate Feb 2. My cycle is 33-34 days. This is our second month TTC. No symptoms up until today when Ive been nauseous this morning and then all night. Im so anxious/excited and it is tough not having anyone to talk to about it besides my DH. Hes a great support but I dont want to drive him too crazy. Lol Thinking of testing February 14 since AF is due the 15th.


----------



## mwah_xx

Hi Philamy welcome and GL Im TTC#3 too


----------



## MWILL

Looks like i am out. I finally caved in and tested at 13dpiui :( spent the morning in tears.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Mwill, you're only out when af shows! I've just spent the morning reading about ladies who didn't get their bfps until 17dpo! Im currently 11dpo and got a bfn with [email protected] this morning, but I was up peeing all night so may try with frer tomorrow (if I can hold it for a few hours lol) just don't give up hope until the witch shows!


----------



## Philamy

:flower:Thanks everyone

I'm feeling horrible today I know its not pregnancy related but have been cramping in upper thighs and lower back since ovulation. Today I have had a headache all day and had a break out on my face which is weird for me.


----------



## LO4

Hi again! Af arrived early last cycle and is now due march 1st, but since I don't seem to fins a March thread and I usually start spotting a day or two before af arrives I thought that I might as well test February 28th instead :)


----------



## mdscpa

Blo, kindly put me out this cycle as I definitely have another anov cycle just waiting for my breakthrough bleeding to start. :cry: The third anov cycle since we started TTC'ing #2. 

Goodluck everyone and baby :dust:


Made an overlay with my previous (longest) anov cycle and they really look alike.


----------



## thencomesbebe

I'm sorry md :hugs:


----------



## Bloblo

Sorry md - it looks like you only ovulate every 2nd month, have you had some tests to see if they can fix anything? I can just imagine how frustrating it is...


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks Bebe and Blo. :hugs:


Blo - with DS I only chart for 5 cycles when we conceived him. We were ntnp for so long and TTC for 1 year when we conceived. I have never tracked anov cycles before only this time. And what I noticed was I don't O with my even cycles I was expecting it this time and I'm right. I don't know what happened I know I have PCOS even before before DS but i feel like after having him my cycles became worst. We may see a specialist again and talk about my anov cycles it's too much for me to take. With 6 cycles trying we only have 3 cycles chance to be pregnant and that's frustrating. Conceiving is hard more so when not O'ing and waiting when my next cycle starts and not having regular O day makes all these more difficult. I just hate my body.


----------



## happycupcake

Sorry mdscpa, I've been reading a lot about soy iso recently, is this an option for you?

Bloblo, I haven't tested today because I don't feel I need to. My tests were all negative after three days of faint positives, this and the huge drop in temp today I know it's another chemical so if you could note I'm out this cycle, thanks


----------



## MWILL

Thencomesbebe- thanks for the optimism. I really needed it. I had to wait approx 15min for just the control line to appear then nothing. Then when hubby woke up I started crying again. I will test again in a couple of days.


----------



## AliJo

I'm sorry md and happy. 

I tested this morning again with a wondfo and not even a hint of anything. I'm pretty sure I'm out, so I don't know why I keep testing like a fool!


----------



## AliJo

MWILL - That sounds like a really long time for the control to show up, sure it wasn't a faulty test?


----------



## mdscpa

Happy - I might try to take another supplement from fairhaven not the fertilaid but FH Pro. They have for men and women. They're too expensive though than fertilaid.
 



Attached Files:







fhpro-bottles-combo1-510x600.png
File size: 264.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MWILL

Alijo- I did wonder the same thing. Normally you should be able to see the control line within a couple of minutes. After 10min of nothing I thought the stick was faulty cos it was still blank. 
Need to go in for Blood test on tuesday


----------



## Alligator

Mwill sounds like a faulty test, Im sorry! Good luck. 

Bebe Im sorry for bfn, but you still have time! Fx!

Md Im sorry for the anov... that must be so frustrating. Hugs.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Thanks Ali, it was a bfn on an [email protected] which suck anyway, may try frer tomorrow morning, but those bfns really take it out of you! I feel like my chart is looking decent, dip on 8dpo, sharp pains that last several seconds on 9dpo, drugged and hungover feeling on 10dpo and sore ()() at night, so I'm still hopeful.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180211-151303.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AliJo

thencomesbebe said:


> Thanks Ali, it was a bfn on an [email protected] which suck anyway, may try frer tomorrow morning, but those bfns really take it out of you! I feel like my chart is looking decent, dip on 8dpo, sharp pains that last several seconds on 9dpo, drugged and hungover feeling on 10dpo and sore ()() at night, so I'm still hopeful.

Does look good! It is still pretty early for you. A FRER "should" have a good chance of picking it up if you are!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

9 dpo test I swear there is something there . Do you guys see it too ? Edit image should be fixed
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/th_20180211_073905_zps26s1ovyf.jpg


----------



## thencomesbebe

The test doesn't show up for me!


----------



## TTC74

Ruskie - I see something on the bottom one! 

AFM - what do you all think of the temp shift at 6 DPO. I know fertility friend looks for a second shift on or after 7 DPO.


----------



## thencomesbebe

I see it now Ruskie! Yep, defo see something on that bottom one!

TTC, your chart looks great! So much better than mine, I'm jelly! :hugs:


----------



## Zoboe95

Caved and took a test at 9dpo today. I swear I can see the slightest flicker of something, but it may just be line eye...not going to post a photo, because its just not that visible! ...the tests I have are cheapos off amazon, they are 10miu...is that good or bad? I haven't a clue what that bit means! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this month, oh told me he thinks I'm pregnant, and I sure hope so, otherwise I'm just being a moody cow for no good reason!!


----------



## AliJo

Ruskie - I see a shadow of something on the bottom one. Fingers crossed it's the start of your BFP!!

Zobo - The 10miu is the sensitivity. The lower the number the more sensitive. That's about as sensitive as they get! Hope it gets darker for you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Ok ladies I had to run and get a different test to confirm what I was seeing this is SMU on the bottom 2 tests both lines came up within the time limit I can't believe this is really happening after so long!
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/th_20180211_093831_zpsdtkfbfam.jpg


----------



## AliJo

Ruskie - Very exciting!! Definitely the start of something! No way you would get so many lines back to back!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Yay Ruskie!!!! So so happy for you!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Go ahead and put me down for a :bfp: I will keep testing everyday for progression . I am still in shock :happydance:


----------



## thencomesbebe

H&H9 Ruskie!!!


----------



## Bloblo

Ruskiegirl said:


> Go ahead and put me down for a :bfp: I will keep testing everyday for progression . I am still in shock :happydance:

Awesome :happydance:


----------



## lomelindi17

yay ruskie congrats!! That's darker than my first ones!


----------



## Nixnax

Big congrats to all the BFPs this month. Absolutely fabulous.

Big hugs to those that AF has got. I hope your time comes soon. 

11DPO here, AF due in 2 days. I have the most sore boobs ever. Theyve been this sore, and its all over. Normally its just on the sides. Fingers crossed.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Nixnax said:


> Big congrats to all the BFPs this month. Absolutely fabulous.
> 
> Big hugs to those that AF has got. I hope your time comes soon.
> 
> 11DPO here, AF due in 2 days. I have the most sore boobs ever. Theyve been this sore, and its all over. Normally its just on the sides. Fingers crossed.

Fx for you Nixnax!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## nmpjcp2015

AliJo said:


> I'm sorry md and happy.
> 
> I tested this morning again with a wondfo and not even a hint of anything. I'm pretty sure I'm out, so I don't know why I keep testing like a fool!

Have you normally had good success with Wonfo tests? I just bought some from eBay. They will come in on Thursday. I'll probably use them to go ahead in test even though it'll be early. 

Sorry about your BFN :hugs:


----------



## happycupcake

Congratulations Ruskie! And to anyone I missed. Sorry for those of you af arrived :hugs:


----------



## AliJo

*Ruskie* - Yay! Congratulations!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! Exciting! 

*Nixnax* - Sounds so promising!! I'd be testing already. I'm horrible. :haha: Best of luck! I'm eagerly waiting! 



nmpjcp2015 said:


> Have you normally had good success with Wonfo tests? I just bought some from eBay. They will come in on Thursday. I'll probably use them to go ahead in test even though it'll be early.
> 
> Sorry about your BFN :hugs:

Well.. I've had no evaps with them and the only time I got a positive, it was positive! I ended up using my last one with my last pregnancy out of curiosity and I was pregnant. It was on the day my period was suppose to start. I'm going to try the [email protected] brand this next batch because I got them cheaper and with a discount to boot. Comes with 50 LH and 50 HCG strips for less than the 50/20 count I got.

*AFM* - Okay, so after turbulence in my head today I have come to terms with the fact that I am not pregnant. So instead I'm going to focus on getting my cycles back and maybe losing a few pounds in the next few weeks! I'm wanting that November baby, though!! So I guess I need to really try to get my little guy weaned a bit more. He sure likes the boob and I sure like the fact that it puts him to sleep so quickly. 

It would have been fun to announce to DH on V-Day.. I think it'll be more fun to announce on Easter which happens to be April Fool's day! :haha: 

I ordered some more FRERs (I'll have 4 total.. woo! Will resist.. will resist.. will resist), cheapies, and my thermometer should be in tomorrow. Also got some ball pit balls for my boys because that's relevant. :haha:

I'll definitely be sticking around cheering everyone on and joining those who continue onto next month!


----------



## Philamy

Congrats Ruskie !!!


----------



## Flueky88

I hope you ladies dont mind if i join. DH and I are kind of heart heartedly trying for number 2. We know financially be better to wait until May or June but we dont want to prevent anymore. I should O in the next day or two I think. I'll give testing date once I O. 

Huge congrats to all the bfps. This seems to be a lucky month. Im so sorry to thise that AF got, she is sooo devastating when you are ttc


----------



## Msharp11686

Feb 23 please!!:)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I took a FRER after a 1 hour hold I thought you ladies might like to see it its official after 16 years I can't believe it !
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/th_received_358928521241739_zps93veu8zc.jpeg


----------



## ashley2pink

Ruskie, amazing!! Congrats!! You have been trying for 16 yrs? So awesome for you! Did you try anything different this cycle?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

ashley2pink said:


> Ruskie, amazing!! Congrats!! You have been trying for 16 yrs? So awesome for you! Did you try anything different this cycle?

Yep we have been trying off and on for 16 years . We decided to try again after a 3 year break this was our first cycle trying again only thing I did different was stay laying down for half an hour before getting up after BDing , Also we are much healthier and changed alot about our diet which probably increased my DH motility he was diagnosed with low motility 3 years ago


----------



## ashley2pink

Good luck Zobo, hopefully that is a start of your BFP!

I am still waiting for a positive OPK. I am on day 18 of my cycle so I hoping it would have happened by now, but this isn't unusual for me. My cycles are kind of all over the place. I hope it happens within the next couple of days though. 
Last night I took my first ever Evening Primrose Oil capsule. They are 1,000 mg each so I figure I will take 1 each day until I ovulate. Well just a little bit ago I went to the bathroom and I had the hugest blob of egg white CM! I know TMI, but it made me laugh. I didnt think it would work that fast! So that is a good thing!
Also, since I have low thyroid and my Dr's are being pains and not wanting to treat me for it, I bought some Maca Root powder. I took the first dose today. About 2,000 mg worth (1/2 tsp of the powder). I really hope this works! Have any of you ever taken Maca Root for fertility or thyroid? Good think it helps with both thyroid and fertility. Something about egg production. It can also help male infertility.


----------



## ashley2pink

Ruskiegirl said:


> ashley2pink said:
> 
> 
> Ruskie, amazing!! Congrats!! You have been trying for 16 yrs? So awesome for you! Did you try anything different this cycle?
> 
> Yep we have been trying off and on for 16 years . We decided to try again after a 3 year break this was our first cycle trying again only thing I did different was stay laying down for half an hour before getting up after BDing , Also we are much healthier and changed alot about our diet which probably increased my DH motility he was diagnosed with low motility 3 years agoClick to expand...

So awesome, congrats again! I may have to try the laying down after BD. problem is I 100% will get a UTI if I do it for more than 10 minutes. But I will try as long as possible


----------



## mwah_xx

This is such an awesome lucky thread - massive congratulations to everyone who got their BFP!

Ruskiegirl -so excited for you!

GL to everyone waiting to test.

AFM today marks me as officially late but the last two tests Ive taken pre AF were negative so I think Im just having a wonky cycle. Ive now got a thermometer so Im taking my temp but that doesnt mean much until I can get started next cycle I just thought Id practice!!


----------



## thencomesbebe

12dpo test, with frer, still BFN. Kept thinking maybe I see a shadow but most likely wishful thinking. Really thought we had it this month, but if I did implant 8/9 dpo, surely it would have shown up by now?
 



Attached Files:







MVIMG_20180212_042643.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## AliJo

thencomesbebe said:


> 12dpo test, with frer, still BFN. Kept thinking maybe I see a shadow but most likely wishful thinking. Really thought we had it this month, but if I did implant 8/9 dpo, surely it would have shown up by now?

Not necessarily. You may be just below still or urine wasn't concentrated enough. Test in 2-3 more days and see. Fingers crossed for you. You still have time!


----------



## lomelindi17

ashley2pink I haven't heard of maca root but my Dr./midwife is a Naturopathic Doctor and she has me on an herb called Ashwagandha, and a supplement called Thyrocsin by Thorne Research for hypothyroid support (i'm just borderline, my last tsh test was 2.91.) They are both safe for pregnancy and ttc.


----------



## ashley2pink

lomelindi17 said:


> ashley2pink I haven't heard of maca root but my Dr./midwife is a Naturopathic Doctor and she has me on an herb called Ashwagandha, and a supplement called Thyrocsin by Thorne Research for hypothyroid support (i'm just borderline, my last tsh test was 2.91.) They are both safe for pregnancy and ttc.

I haven't heard of Thyrocsin, but I will look into that! Mine was 3.49. My OB still follows the old guidelines of anything under 4 being normal. I am definitely having hypo symptoms and have been for 3ish yrs. Im curious to see what my tsh was with my past pregnancies in the very beginning. I think they test with initial blood work right? So it should be in my records.


----------



## lomelindi17

You should email him a link to the new guidelines lol! It can cause serious birth defects not to mention infertility!! Crazy that they are not staying up to date on this stuff.


----------



## ashley2pink

lomelindi17 said:


> You should email him a link to the new guidelines lol! It can cause serious birth defects not to mention infertility!! Crazy that they are not staying up to date on this stuff.

I didnt think of that. I wonder if they do have an email. I can do it anonymously, but they will probably know its me since I pushed to get them to prescribe me something and they wouldnt. They did send me to get blood work to check my free T4 and I will call tomorrow for those results. But Im guessing they will follow incorrect #'s on that too. I was told if the T4 shows hypo they will prescribe me something.


----------



## ashley2pink

This is from an article:
"Today experts consider 0.3 to 3.0 mIU/L the normal range for TSH levels to fall (14). Anything above 3.0 is considered hypothyroid. Some endocrinologists believe that a percentage of women may find it difficult to get pregnant &#8212; or maintain a pregnancy &#8212; at a TSH level above 2.0 mIU/L, which may indicated poor thyroid function. Some studies indicate that TSH levels should be below 2.5 mIU/L prior to conception, while other studies suggest it should be at or below 1.2 mIU/L (4)."

So frustrating that my 3.49 is "normal" to my Dr!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats *Ruskiegirl*. Have a H&H 9 mos.


*Bebe* - might be too early yet or it's just your urine sample is diluted. FX you get a fine line today or later tonight.


----------



## MWILL

Congratulations Ruskie :)


----------



## thencomesbebe

mdscpa said:


> Congrats *Ruskiegirl*. Have a H&H 9 mos.
> 
> 
> *Bebe* - might be too early yet or it's just your urine sample is diluted. FX you get a fine line today or later tonight.


Thanks, I can't stop peeing all night so I'm sure that doesn't help! :haha: I'm probably gonna hold off testing till the 14th or 15th, temps remaining totally stable as of this morning. I know it could still be early, hoping I'm one of those who gets a bfp at 14 or 15dpo!!!


----------



## mdscpa

thencomesbebe said:


> Thanks, I can't stop peeing all night so I'm sure that doesn't help! :haha: I'm probably gonna hold off testing till the 14th or 15th, temps remaining totally stable as of this morning. I know it could still be early, hoping I'm one of those who gets a bfp at 14 or 15dpo!!!

Hope your temps stay high and get a :bfp: then. I'm 14dpo if i really did O and still not testing. I might still test on my test date (14th) or maybe the 16th I will be 18dpo then if she doesn't arrive. If it's bfn and still no AF I will definitely visit a doc to check what's delaying it.


----------



## thencomesbebe

That's a great plan md, I think when I get back to the States on a couple weeks here, I may go see someone about my cycles getting longer. I'm wondering if they might just put me on bc for a couple months to get my cycle right again.


----------



## mdscpa

I'm thinking of BC as well. Maybe it will fix my cycle before we TTC again.


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Thinking of you Bebe and Mdscpa!! Fx that you're both still in with a chance!!

Ruskie: congratulations girl! That is awesome news!

AFM, officially 2 dpo (I think) wasn't able to take an accurate temp this morning for various reasons but I am hopeful that the nice high temp would be there to further confirm O! Now the waiting game....


----------



## thencomesbebe

Fx Lulu! I hope this is your month! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Zoboe95

Tested at 10dpo this morning, and can't see anything this time ...was going to upload a pic, but couldn't work out how on my phone! ...will try again later today fx! I've been so excited to start testing, but today I woke up in a panic about it ...I don't even know if I was panicking about it being positive, or negative! Just generally panicking really!


----------



## mdscpa

FX for you Lu. Thanks. I think you are 2 dpo today too that's a great temp shift yesterday. Looks like you O a day after a +OPK. :thumbup: with your BD timing.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Sry I'm late to the game ladies, but I had a UTI and have been on antibiotics past few days. Just O'ed this weekend so now I am in the TWW, had a great BD Saturday and it was very promising. Can't wait to see more tests as I wait!


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Canadian - Welcome! Looks like we will have a similar cycle. Pretty positive I O'd on Saturday. TWW buddies!

Md and Bebe - Thanks ladies, means so much! Hope you both get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## Zoboe95

I think I feel pregnant ...I certainly don't feel normal...but didn't get the bfp I dreamed of today
..hopefully its just too early, and I know it can take time to get pregnant...but if I'm not pregnant, I don't know what I am...apart from anything, I've been a hormonal cow the last few days!!


----------



## Dream143r

Lulu - Chart looks good! FX

Anyone start a March thread yet?


----------



## CanadianMoose

Woot woot Lulu! I'm not gonna take too much into it since I've been TTC for almost 2 years now, but I'll fully cheer you on! Besides, all the side effects from the antibiotics are similar to pregnancy ones, so it's really messing with my head.


----------



## Bloblo

If anyone is considering to start the March thread, keep in mind that its lucky to host a thread :dust:


----------



## AliJo

*Dream* - I was kind of looking for one myself.

*Zobo* - Not out till AF is here so fingers crossed!!

*Lulu* - Best of luck!!

*Canadian* - Good luck!! 

Thermometer is to be in today. Waiting for the mail to come. Now I just need AF to show.


----------



## ashley2pink

I got my Free T4 results and it is 1.04. Is this normal and good for TTC? And if so, why is TSH still off? I dont get this whole thyroid thing and all of its different hormones they test for


----------



## AliJo

I'm considering hosting, I just don't know how well I can keep up since I'm pretty busy with work and the boys. I may just go ahead and attempt. I've hosted a group before.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Unfortunately, I will be out for March and April, but I will be back in May (if this month is a no go). Moving back to Cali in two weeks and DH has to stay in Italy 2 more months!


----------



## Dream143r

AliJo said:


> I'm considering hosting, I just don't know how well I can keep up since I'm pretty busy with work and the boys. I may just go ahead and attempt. I've hosted a group before.

You can do it AliJo! :thumbup: That was my best cheerleader voice. lol


----------



## thencomesbebe

Okay I did the naughty thing you're not supposed to do after this evening's test. I thought I saw a shadow on it and threw it away, but then had to look one more time like 4 hours later. I know the line could possibly be an evap and it might not even show up on camera but I swear it looks pinkish to me! Trying not to get too excited. Tons of water cm like I'm leaking lol. Fx it gets darker!!!
 



Attached Files:







MVIMG_20180212_212501.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Zoboe95

Fx thencomesbebe! 

I also did a naughty thing, and did yet another test! (Guilty poas addict in month one of trying) ...anyway...a positive line came up...quite faint, but it was definitely there ...about 30 seconds later it disappeared again, and I swear it's now completely negative ...completely playing with my mind! ...can't do another one tonight, so will have to wait till tomorrow to try again...so glad I bought 30 sticks on amazon. Sorry for crazy rant, but my mind doesn't know what to think now!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Oh Zo, I hope it comes up clearer for us both tomorrow!!! Fx and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Alligator

Bebe...test again!!! <3


----------



## thencomesbebe

I will in the morning! Just going to bed now xo


----------



## Dill

FX for you, bebe!

I hope _someone_ hosts the March thread. There's just no way I'd be able to stay on top of it, myself. :(


----------



## lomelindi17

ashley2pink said:


> I got my Free T4 results and it is 1.04. Is this normal and good for TTC? And if so, why is TSH still off? I dont get this whole thyroid thing and all of its different hormones they test for

I'm not sure of the range for free t4, but the article i read said that if your TSH is over 2.5 but t4 is normal then you are considered "subclinical" and the next step is to test for TPOAB. If + then treat with Oral Levothyroxin. Don't ask me what TPOAB is lol. Here is the link i looked at but it's from 2011, not sure when the new guidelines came out but i know some of the research they are basing it on goes back to even 2006/7, which i imagine is also where this site got their info from as well. https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/752878 I think you should just call another OBGYN or fertility specialist and get a second opinion rather than try to figure this out yourself, you always have a right to do that. Just ask them if they follow the newer thyroid guidelines of TSH under 2.5 for pregnancy and ttc, and if they will have a look at your test results. Good luck!!


----------



## AliJo

Dream143r said:


> AliJo said:
> 
> 
> I'm considering hosting, I just don't know how well I can keep up since I'm pretty busy with work and the boys. I may just go ahead and attempt. I've hosted a group before.
> 
> You can do it AliJo! :thumbup: That was my best cheerleader voice. lolClick to expand...

I started one. Noticed someone else did right before me, ah well.


----------



## Amanda537

I&#8217;m out... Af got me right on time. On to cycle #4! 
Fx for the rest of the February testers!


----------



## AliJo

Amanda537 said:


> Im out... Af got me right on time. On to cycle #4!
> Fx for the rest of the February testers!

Oh no.. I'm sorry.. well.. next month will be our lucky month!


----------



## ashley2pink

I had a good idea, to call my OB and have them tell what my TSH was in my last pregnancy in early 2011. Since the routine bloodowork they do early on in pregnancy tests for TSH. I feel I was normal then and am curious to see how my thyroid was back then compared to now. But of course, they cant find any old records before 2014 since they switched to a new system. She gave me a number to call for the lab place. They lab doesn't have any records past a year on file so they forwarded me to my hospital for some reason. The hospital said they only have record of things done at the hospital. So now I still have no clue what it was or who to call. I have an appointment at a fertility clinic on the 26th. It was supposed to be the 20th but they called me today and pushed it back since the Dr. wont be in town :( I'm just so ready to figure this all out and so far everyone has been less than helpful!


----------



## ashley2pink

lomelindi17 said:


> ashley2pink said:
> 
> 
> I got my Free T4 results and it is 1.04. Is this normal and good for TTC? And if so, why is TSH still off? I dont get this whole thyroid thing and all of its different hormones they test for
> 
> I'm not sure of the range for free t4, but the article i read said that if your TSH is over 2.5 but t4 is normal then you are considered "subclinical" and the next step is to test for TPOAB. If + then treat with Oral Levothyroxin. Don't ask me what TPOAB is lol. Here is the link i looked at but it's from 2011, not sure when the new guidelines came out but i know some of the research they are basing it on goes back to even 2006/7, which i imagine is also where this site got their info from as well. https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/752878 I think you should just call another OBGYN or fertility specialist and get a second opinion rather than try to figure this out yourself, you always have a right to do that. Just ask them if they follow the newer thyroid guidelines of TSH under 2.5 for pregnancy and ttc, and if they will have a look at your test results. Good luck!!Click to expand...

I looked it up. It looks like that is to test for thyroid autoantibodies. Which is how they test to see if you have hashimoto's. I know my OB wont do it for me. They told me no further tests are needed since my Free T4 is normal and my TSH is also normal, although it is not! I will just have to bring this all up at the fertility clinic appointment. I am so hoping they will see mine as abnormal and help me out.


----------



## lomelindi17

I'm sure they will be more up on things at a fertility clinic. Hope they can help you!!


----------



## amantila

To test on my birthday or not to test on my birthday...I think Ill test Feb. 25th and see if I get the birthday present Im hoping for &#128523; First cycle actually trying for baby #2 so not expecting much but anything can happen, right?


----------



## mwah_xx

I was going to do a March thread but my AF still hasnt shown!! Still waiting. Sigh.

And last nights test was a total squinter even though Im late so i have line eyes &#128064; to top it all off!!


----------



## Philamy

Can't wait to see some more :bfp: 

Sorry to everyone who the witch got this month. 

I'm 4dpo and this wait is going so slow!! I have been cramping since ovulation which is worse at night. I know its too early for implantation cramping but can't remember this so early... normally I start cramping 4 days before af is meant to show. Feels like af is about to start and I have another 10days before she is due.

Any ideas anyone? Trying not to get my hopes up


----------



## mrsharper1

I'm out all.. Guess I'll see some of you in March.. Feeling so frustrated tonight. 
Congrats to all the BFPs though.. SO happy for you all <3


----------



## thencomesbebe

Is this for real? First pic was within the time limit, and I know I saw a shadow, second pic is one hour later when it dried. There is no mistaking that line. Can something that dark be an evap? Not sure what to think, I have never had anything show up like this before. I will test again tomorrow morning with a frer to be sure. Fx this isn't a fluke you guys!!! Send me all your baby dust!!! 13dpo on dollar tests
 



Attached Files:







MVIMG_20180213_041740.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 38









MVIMG_20180213_055214.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 35









Screenshot_20180213-050220.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ashley2pink

Good luck Bebe, I really hope you will get a clear BFP tomorrow!


----------



## ashley2pink

Ladies. this is super weird. I had random cramping earlier this evening. I have not ovulated yet this cycle and am on day 19 of my cycle. Normal for me, I ovulate anywhere from day 15-24 ish. Never know from one cycle to the next when I will. I have been taking OPK's and nothing yet. But why was I cramping earlier? It was definitely my uterus and I felt like I was going to start my period at any moment. It lasted for about 90 minutes then was gone. I have never had this happen before except for last week when I was using castor oil packs and had very severe cramping from that. But I have not used them since then.


----------



## steph1607

Bebe I can definitely see a proper line, which doesnt seem like an evap to me?


----------



## thencomesbebe

Ashley, I also O pretty late, around the same time as you. It could have been a cyst or something. They are fairly common, and even a small one can cause discomfort. I get them a couple times a year, but do not have PCOS. I have even had three burst at once (that one sent me to the er, but all in all I ended up just resting a few days). Earlier last year I had the same kind of cramping you were describing, but I O'd just fine that month. I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## thencomesbebe

steph1607 said:


> Bebe I can definitely see a proper line, which doesn&#8217;t seem like an evap to me?

Yay! I'm glad I'm not just seeing things! It's even clearer in person than in the pic and its SO pink! I won't believe it until I test tomorrow. If I get confirmation, then I will tell DH (Plus tomorrow is Valentine's Day! So special <3) I have never seen a line like this before. Here it is now and with flash:

Edit: Still didn't show up with that dumb [email protected] ic test
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180213_063400.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for those who are out this month. :hugs: FX next cycle is the one. :dust:


*Bebe* - Something is catching my eye on the first pic before it dried. FX it gets darker. With all my negative hpts before not one of them gave me a 2nd line when it dried not even after how many hours or days (yeah i kept them for a few days :haha:). Plus, your chart is looking great.


*Dream* - I was planning to host one but I'm still stuck with my current cycle. I'll definitely follow once AF starts.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Thanks Md, yah its hard for me to believe that its not positive, I have never seen a line on a dried one either! I have kept mine for days too lol :haha: This line was a shadow during the first two minutes, and it just got darker over the next two hours.


----------



## mdscpa

FX it gets darker. So excited for you. Sure those hpts will be kept for months. :haha: I did with my first. :rofl:


----------



## Bloblo

O bebe, keeping fingers crossed so tightly for you! I would consider testing tonight too, my early tests got darker in the evenings... But it sure looks like the start of a bfp to me


----------



## Bloblo

Afm, im doing good - its still a bit weird for me to be pregnant and to not track everything anymore. Took my last test this morning and i swear I won't buy more. :haha:

Im sorry for those of you who got caught by the witch, may March bring your bfp's. And to those still in limbo, I am sending all the good vibes your way!
Im predicting 10 more bfp's for this thread :dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180213_082418.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mdscpa

That's darker than the control line. Love seeing your tests. So happy for you Blo.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Thanks blo! I really hope this is it! Love seeing your lines, beautiful!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Well, just been reading other threads, and seems like my nice line might just be a horrible dye run evap :( But I have used that brand before and never got one, now I got two? This morning darker than last night?


----------



## mdscpa

I'm still rooting for you, hun. As long as your temp stay high there's hope. What was you LP before?


----------



## thencomesbebe

14 days, temps dropping off at 12dpo. I'm now at 13dpo, and they are really stable, even went slightly up this am


----------



## TTC74

Temp drop at 8 DPO. Fx for implantation dip!


----------



## mdscpa

thencomesbebe said:


> 14 days, temps dropping off at 12dpo. I'm now at 13dpo, and they are really stable, even went slightly up this am


It being stable is a good sign. All my fingers crossed for you. :dust:




TTC74 said:


> Temp drop at 8 DPO. Fx for implantation dip!


FX it's ID. :dust:


----------



## phantomfaery1

Ahhh someone plz stop me from testing today! Im only 9dpo! This is the first cycle that ive actually felt really positive  (mind the pun lol) been feeling so crampy bloaty and sensitive boobs x plus weve been dtd almost everyday this cycle  ahhh just wanna test!


----------



## Zoboe95

11dpo bfn again today...will test again later, hoping my tests are better in the afternoon...still don't know why a positive appeared, then disappeared last night, but hopefully it could have been the start of something =/


----------



## phantomfaery1

Zoboe95 said:


> 11dpo bfn again today...will test again later, hoping my tests are better in the afternoon...still don't know why a positive appeared, then disappeared last night, but hopefully it could have been the start of something =/

Good luck hun


----------



## thencomesbebe

Phantom- Fx for you!!!
I hope you get clear answers soon Zo!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

:dust: to you Zobo and Phantom. FX for a :bfp:


----------



## phantomfaery1

Good luck to you guys too  very excited and nervous if i am as had chemical in december


----------



## Nixnax

Good luck ladies. 

My temp is starting to decline, AF due today. Was cramping all night. Ugh, this cycle feels over


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry about your CP, phantom. FX this one is the one.


Nixnax - I hope AF stays away and temps go back up.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Thank you hun  hows your cycle going? X


----------



## thencomesbebe

I'm sorry about the decline Nix, I second md, hope it goes back up and af stays far, far away


----------



## Dream143r

Blo - those lines are so sexy

Bebe - That line looks real to me

TTC74 - I like the looks of that dip. Right on time. FX for the quick rise back up tomorrow


----------



## phantomfaery1

Congrats bebe!


----------



## Ketushka

I'm not even to testing, but I think I'm out. I'm 90% sure I ruptured an ovarian cyst Sunday night. Still in moderate pain and if I ovulate at all, (OPKs had me close Sunday) BD hasn't happened since then and won't until I feel better.


----------



## mdscpa

phantomfaery1 said:


> Thank you hun  hows your cycle going? X

Still in limbo actually. Only thing I need to do is test. I might have the will power to test tomorrow if temp stay high and today's not a fluke. Expecting AF since the 11th.


----------



## tbfromlv

Bebe- I hope it turns out to be real, but those types of test are notorious for those evaps. Maybe try testing this evening! FXd!

Edit: looking at the test within time fram I think I see something!


----------



## TTC74

Fx mdscpa!


----------



## phantomfaery1

mdscpa said:


> phantomfaery1 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you hun  hows your cycle going? X
> 
> Still in limbo actually. Only thing I need to do is test. I might have the will power to test tomorrow if temp stay high and today's not a fluke. Expecting AF since the 11th.[/QUOQUOTE
> 
> Im in the same position when is af due? X mines the 18thClick to expand...


----------



## thencomesbebe

tbfromlv said:


> Bebe- I hope it turns out to be real, but those types of test are notorious for those evaps. Maybe try testing this evening! FXd!
> 
> Edit: looking at the test within time fram I think I see something!

That's what I was afraid of, although I've used these tests before and never got anything, even hours later. But I have seen some of this in my internet searches. I definitely could see something within the time frame that the camera did not pick up well, so yah, I will test again tonight (in like 2 hours probably) with my last New Choice test, and then in the morning with my last frer, and maybe a digital. It would be so cruel if my first pink line ever turns out to be a crappy evap line!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Update: :( I think earlier test must have just been an evap you guys, so sad. This is what came up in the time limit of this afternoon's test. Concerned that tomorrow I will see a temp drop. Still no symptoms either way really.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180213_164842.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sorry the evil :witch: got some of you ladies gonna spread some of my lucky :dust: to you ladies still waiting . Never give up if after 16 years on and off of trying it can happen for me it can happen for you guys too :hugs:
Here is my progression so far from my ics , my doc started me on progesterone and i have bloodwork today :thumbup:
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h91/Bmxfreestylegirl/th_20180213_045154_zps4ojn8wqx.jpg


----------



## TTC74

So sorry thencomesbebe. 

Congrats again Ruskie! 

So, now I have quite a bit of creamy white to yellowish CM. I'm not going to lie. With the possible implantation dip today, I may be getting my hopes up. I hope they aren't dashed.


----------



## lovenoel

I'm 8dpo today but wondering if I may be 7dpo? Anyone mind looking at my chart and letting me know your thoughts? 

The last time I got pregnant, I ovulated the day after my positive OPK. My temps are crazy but my sleep has been allll over the place and I'm having trouble getting a temp reading after a solid 3 hours of sleep.


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## thencomesbebe

So, I checked the test and it gave the same line after an hour. I'm 3 for 3 with pink evap lines with those tests now. Guess which tests I'm never buying again! :haha: Do not buy New Choice tests lol


----------



## Zoboe95

Another bfn tonight .....why do I do it?! What in my brain is making me test so early, even though it will likely be negative?!!!


----------



## TTC74

Zoboe95 said:


> Another bfn tonight .....why do I do it?! What in my brain is making me test so early, even though it will likely be negative?!!!

I'm doing the same darn thing! 8 DPO - BFN. Shocking, I know. :haha:

How many DPO are you?


----------



## Zoboe95

11dpo today, but I also only came off the pill last month so I'm guessing its not likely to happen this month, I'm guessing all the symptoms are likely to just be me coming off the pill =/ fx though


----------



## lomelindi17

Bebe I feel like i see a shadow on that last test and i def saw something on the first one too. FX for a better test to show you a line! Come on frer!!  

md your chart is looking promising!! :test:


----------



## Alligator

bebe I'm seeing shadows on the within time limit tests...Fx for your FRER in the morning! <3


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Bebe fingers crossed so hard for you. Really hoping those aren't evaps. I honestly see pink!

Md- cannot wait for you to test!

TTC74 good luck the rest of this week!!


----------



## Nixnax

Well AF didnt arrive today. My longest cycle has only been 28 days and tomorrow is day 29. Ive been feeling really off since the gym this afternoon . Really light headed and sicky. Im going to test tomorrow if I dont wake up to AF


----------



## TTC74

Anyone see anything on either of these. I swear I see squinters but Im pretty biased. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







D02A20ED-1E08-4954-AAB4-BDE8EE4E30B3.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Nixnax

I think I can see something on the top one. Good luck


----------



## Ruskiegirl

TTC74 said:


> Anyone see anything on either of these. I swear I see squinters but Im pretty biased. :blush:

I see it on the top one as well , that is exactly how my clinical guard test started I got a clear bfp the next day baby :dust: for you :hugs:


----------



## thencomesbebe

I definitely see something on the top one! 
Thanks everyone, waiting on results of free right now! T-5 min


----------



## thencomesbebe

I *think* frer is picking up a squinter. It's definitely darker than the new choice within the time limit in person but I just don't know. So light though camera won't really pick it up.
 



Attached Files:







MVIMG_20180214_015200.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 43









MVIMG_20180214_014527.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 36


----------



## co_fostermom

Hi all! Everything has gone swimmingly well so far with my IUI. Will be triggering ovulation on Wednesday (Valentine's Day) and my IUI will be the following Friday. So as of right now, I'll still be testing on the 28th. :) 

Congrats to all the BFPs so far and good luck to everyone else in their 2WW. I'll be doing you in the 2WW on Saturday for what will probably be the longest 2 weeks of my life! 

As always....:dust: to all!


----------



## tbfromlv

Bebe- I&#8217;m not seeing much but I totally get the upload killing it. Have you tried inverting it? You said you can see it irl?


----------



## AliJo

I really hope we get a BFP out of the squinters!! 

I'm still waiting on AF. Ugh.. really just want her to come so I can try! 

Also got my Fitbit back on. It detected my last pregnancy so it will be interesting to watch


----------



## ashley2pink

Good luck fostermom.
Sure hope the test lines darken up so there is no doubt TTC74 and bebe.


----------



## Kelwar

Can i be added to the list? I know Im late joining and as a mom of 1 very spunky almost 4 year old I am not sure bf and I are ready but we may or may not have had some bc issues and Im stuck peeing a lot with cramps but no af and oh yeah insane heartburn.... which leads me back to this page because the last time I remember this type of heartburn I was pregnant! Ive tested twice with BFN but uh Im gonna test on the 16th if AF hasnt shown


----------



## thencomesbebe

Temp drop this am. (Tested in the middle of the night). No more testing for me, just gonna wait for af. Any squinter I saw was probably just line eye plus wishful thinking. Bummed, but hopefully we get this all figured out soon. We can try again in May or June.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180214-061304.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mdscpa

lovenoel said:


> I'm 8dpo today but wondering if I may be 7dpo? Anyone mind looking at my chart and letting me know your thoughts?
> 
> The last time I got pregnant, I ovulated the day after my positive OPK. My temps are crazy but my sleep has been allll over the place and I'm having trouble getting a temp reading after a solid 3 hours of sleep.
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart


I think FF is right. You may have picked up the tail of your LH surge since you didn't take an OPK on CD10 which could also give you a +OPK.




lomelindi17 said:


> md your chart is looking promising!! :test:


I will test early this evening as I never got a good lines in the mornings or late afternoon with DS.




thencomesbebe said:


> Temp drop this am. (Tested in the middle of the night). No more testing for me, just gonna wait for af. Any squinter I saw was probably just line eye plus wishful thinking. Bummed, but hopefully we get this all figured out soon. We can try again in May or June.


I'm so sorry about the drop but you never know until AF arrives. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Im out. In keeping with the V Day red theme, AF arrived this morning.


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Nixnax. :hugs:


----------



## mwah_xx

AliJo said:


> I really hope we get a BFP out of the squinters!!
> 
> I'm still waiting on AF. Ugh.. really just want her to come so I can try!
> 
> Also got my Fitbit back on. It detected my last pregnancy so it will be interesting to watch

Im totally with you on this!! So many BFN that Im totally out as were even out the window where we BD! Gin and hot baths maybe &#128514;


----------



## thencomesbebe

So sorry Nixnax &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Star7

Sorry nixnax. Fx for next cycle.


----------



## TTC74

Can I get some fresh eyes on this? I swear I see the start of something.
 



Attached Files:







ACE21809-47BC-4D70-8A72-62ACD978C385.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Bloblo

TTC74 said:


> Can I get some fresh eyes on this? I swear I see the start of something.

I see something, but doesn't look pink... Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Zoboe95

AliJo said:


> I really hope we get a BFP out of the squinters!!
> 
> I'm still waiting on AF. Ugh.. really just want her to come so I can try!
> 
> Also got my Fitbit back on. It detected my last pregnancy so it will be interesting to watch


How does a fitbit detect a pregnancy?? ...I have a fitbit which I haven't worn for a few days because I've been decorating and didn't want to ruin it, but now I'm fascinated!!


----------



## TTC74

TTC74 said:


> Can I get some fresh eyes on this? I swear I see the start of something.

Here is the dried test.
 



Attached Files:







2BE24074-2B91-46BA-B972-97C99480D4F4.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## mdscpa

I see a shadow but really not sure. Maybe the pic isn't just picking it up correctly. Your temp jumped up high today so FX yesterday was really ID and you get a definite + in a few days.

:dust:


----------



## Kelwar

Zoboe95 said:


> AliJo said:
> 
> 
> I really hope we get a BFP out of the squinters!!
> 
> I'm still waiting on AF. Ugh.. really just want her to come so I can try!
> 
> Also got my Fitbit back on. It detected my last pregnancy so it will be interesting to watch
> 
> 
> How does a fitbit detect a pregnancy?? ...I have a fitbit which I haven't worn for a few days because I've been decorating and didn't want to ruin it, but now I'm fascinated!!Click to expand...

Also curious about this, I mean my temp (havent regularly tracked it but went in for a check up on Monday and it was elevated so I thought meh what the hell might as well, my blood pressure and temp have been up for days!!! Also hot flashes wtf I want to rip my skin off to keep cool


----------



## TTC74

Wondfo outside of time frame. Evap or no?
 



Attached Files:







6B55AF04-09E4-4252-BCEA-999B9164405E.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mdscpa

TTC74 said:


> Wondfo outside of time frame. Evap or no?

I can see it here. FX it's not evap.


----------



## tbfromlv

I&#8217;m not sure what I&#8217;m seeing but it seems like I might be seeing a shadow. FXd it darkens!!

Md your temp shot up! Did you test yet?


----------



## Alligator

Bebe I thought I saw a line on your FRER.. squinter on that first pic! Fx for you.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Alligator said:


> Bebe I thought I saw a line on your FRER.. squinter on that first pic! Fx for you.

I thought I saw something on it, now I just don't know what to think. No sign of af yet, and tried to fall back asleep this morning but I had such a headache and was so nauseous. DH is so sweet he is just reminding me it's not over til af shows & took me to breakfast this morning at this little cafe that serves American style breakfast for Valentine's. Just gonna wait. But not gonna test unless I'm a week or more late.


----------



## mdscpa

tbfromlv said:


> Im not sure what Im seeing but it seems like I might be seeing a shadow. FXd it darkens!!
> 
> Md your temp shot up! Did you test yet?


Testing in less than an hour. FX I didn't just O and it's a :bfp: temp. I feel i'm getting a fever or something and my body really hurts.


----------



## TTC74

Md - that could be a good sign! I've been feeling flushed for 2 days now and I remember that from my pregnancy with the rainbow baby (who is one today), too!


----------



## lovenoel

9DPO today and stark white tests. I got vvvfaint lines on wondfos at 8dpo and 9dpo with my son and daughter, so I'm feeling especially bummed. :cry:


----------



## TTC74

lovenoel - I've gotten an 8 DPO and a 9 DPO VFL. My rainbow baby held out until 11 DPO to give me a positive. Hang in there.


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for all the excitements ladies. It's a big fat NEGATIVE!!!! Looks like they're just a fluke or I am really only 2dpo. So so disappointed. Now I have to wait a couple more days before I test if I'll be late again. Will put the watery CM i had a couple of days ago and see when I should get my period. :cry: :cry: :cry: i should get my CH tomorrow if temps stay high.


----------



## thencomesbebe

MD, I feel like there is something catching my eye on that test, but you know best since you are looking at it irl.

You guys, look at these HORRENDOUS evaps! Even on FRER! I know I shouldn't look at the tests after time, but I have never had any pink lines, and now 3 pink evaps?! Cruel joke by the universe :wacko: :cry: :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180214_164238.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Alligator

That EVAP on that FRER is insane...wow. How long after you took the test did you take that photo? Is it pink? It looks a little pink in photo.


----------



## thencomesbebe

I didn't label them, so I don't actually know when that one was taken it was either this morning or 2 days ago, but yes, they are ALL pink in person.


----------



## tankel

Doesn't look like evaps to me. . . just saying


----------



## thencomesbebe

I hope you're right Tankel! I will test with a digital in another week or so if af is a no show...


----------



## tankel

my first test for this bfp had really no line to speak of until it dried. Then it was there and pink.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Oh! Well that's promising then! Still gonna wait at least a few more days to test again, if I'm pregnant and it's a sticky bean it can wait for me to test lol, if it's nothing or a chemical it won't matter how soon I test anyway, so I'm just gonna try and let it go if I can :haha:


----------



## steph1607

Bebe I feel your pain! I tested this morning at 5dp5dt with an ic and got nothing. Some of my friends from another thread said to me to make sure I go back and look after time and lo an behold there was the line... Im so confused. I bought some supermarket own brand proper tests this morning which Im going to try soon. Havent drunk since lunch and last peed at 15:10 (currently 16:40) so I will see what happens!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Good luck Steph! Hope that line means something good for us!


----------



## Bloblo

All these faint lines have me soooo excited, keeping my fingers crossed soooo hard for you all!


----------



## ashley2pink

Steph, oh I hope you get your BFP!! 

Bebe, this are some dark evaps. I'm not sure what to even think of those since they were taken after the time frame, but they are soo dark! Can you get your beta's taken?

Sorry about AF NixNax :( 

I am still waiting to ovulate over here. I am on cycle day 21 and am getting impatient! I only have 3 opk's left I think and I dont know if I should buy more? I get mine off amazon and would need to order asap. I probably should since I bet I will still be trying next cycle :( I hate to feel so negative, but after 7 months of trying it feels like it may never happen. My 3 girls and 1 miscarriage all were conceived in 1 cycle except my youngest took 2 cycles. And with my thyroid being low I am just not feeling it. I know God is in control and can make it happen, but if it isn't his timing then I just have to be patient. Much easier said than done.


----------



## thencomesbebe

I'm only here for two more weeks, not sure if they would be able to see me that quickly (overseas Navy hospital) just gonna at least wait a few days and test again with a digital


----------



## ashley2pink

Wow, Alligator 19 weeks already? It feel like just last month you were wondering if your faint line was left over from your miscarriage. So glad to see your pregnancy is doing well. Are you going to find out the gender soon?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

So many faint lines , mine started with shadows I thought I was going nutz GL ladies hopefully some more of you join us in the Bumpkin thread :dust:


----------



## Dill

bebe, I bet those are real lines and not evaps!!!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Thanks Dill, I hope you're right!


----------



## tbfromlv

Bebe- have you tried the water test? I know its not perfect and doesnt always work, but you can put water on the test strip and it clears out most of the false stuff. I had an Evap that bad on a Free just one time. It was awful.


----------



## Alligator

I thought so too bebe...I can't believe all of those are evaps. Wicked ones at that. That FRER is shocking.

Ashley - I know...it doesn't seem that long ago...what a trial that was! All worth it now. We find out the gender on the 20th...we can't wait!


----------



## TTC74

bebe - I absolutely cannot believe that the FRER is an evap.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Just did the water test. They're definitely evaps! Even the Frer. Didn't take away the darkness of the line but seems to have removed the pink.


----------



## Lynzylou

I&#8217;m 11 dpo today. I did a test and got BFN but feeling rubbish. Got cramps, feeling nauseas, Horrible headache and could sleep for a month. Hoping I&#8217;m still in with a chance for a BFP and not just coming down with something


----------



## tbfromlv

So sorry Bebe, hopefully you still get a real deal positive tomorrow!

Lynz I think 12/13dpo is the most common for an early BFP, you&#8217;re not out!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Bebe i can see those! Bfn for me at 10dpo :-( but have had bad nausea today but thought symptoms would be after bfp?


----------



## thencomesbebe

tbfromlv said:


> So sorry Bebe, hopefully you still get a real deal positive tomorrow!
> 
> Lynz I think 12/13dpo is the most common for an early BFP, youre not out!

tb, I think I'm gonna wait a week or so before testing again. That way I'll know for sure. 14dpo, and so far no symptoms of af or pregnancy. One bout of nausea this morning and been having crap headaches on and off the last 2 days but could be unrelated.


----------



## tbfromlv

Good idea Bebe. Keep us posted

md it looks like youre 2dpo now- FXd you have a positive in about a week or so!


----------



## ROmama

Hi ladies. I have been stalking all these threads for days as some risky sex right around O day have put me in the TWW. Approximately 6DPO today, we BD'd the 7, 9, 10th and estimated O was the 9th. 

I had loads of symptoms 1-4DPO, but they tapered off yesterday and today. I was having vivid dreams, not sleeping well, hot flashes on 1-3DPO, took unplanned naps, excess saliva, vaguely unsettled stomach (but not really nausea) and no appetite, CP high/firm/closed, frequent urination, and I could "feel" my uterus heavy/warm in my low pelvic/abdomen area. 

As of yesterday and today, I do have a mild lower backache and still having vivid dreams, but my appetite is returning with force, CP med/med/closed, and maybe some frequent urination still, and excess saliva. Feeling absolutely nothing in my boobs, which I feel like are usually sore between O day and AF, and I feel like I usually have a lot more thick/tacky CM as opposed to the scant amounts of creamy CM I've been having... so maybe lack of symptoms is my symptoms? I'm also not moody, I have a good amount of energy, but usually between O day and AF I am emotional/moody and tired...

I did break down and take a Dollar Store "Assured" test today, just because if by some miracle it came up positive I could tell OH tonight over Valentine's Dinner. It was pretty solidly negative and I think anything else was just my wishful thinking/line eye. Plan to hold off on a second test until maybe Sunday (10DPO) or Monday (11DPO). AF due 2/23...


----------



## Kelwar

And Im out..... kiddo was acting all sorts of crazy this morning, I looked at my mom and said that is my pms outside of my body and after nap time today cycle started


----------



## ashley2pink

I spoke too soon. I just took an opk and it was very positive. Please send baby dust my way!


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Nix - sorry about AF!

Md - hoping at least that means you got some good timed BD'ing in before O. Hang in there for another week or so!

Bebe - sorry about all these evaps..what a horrifying sight. Never seen so many with pink before. praying these turn into real lines in the next few days!

Ashley2pink - good luck girl!


----------



## Zoboe95

OK so had a weird one tonight I poas yet again, and although I can't see a line in the right place, there is one a bit further along, like just under the bit that has foamy stuff on. That line is clear as anything. I presume that is fake because its in the wrong place?! So weird. I would upload a picture, but I can't work out how!


----------



## tbfromlv

Zo- I think what you&#8217;re referring to and seeing is the spot where the dye releases from. You will always see that one there


----------



## mickels

I'm stalking this page, because I love to see more bfp's. Good luck to all the new additions and especially to those I left behind when I moved to "September Sparkles". 

:dust: to all of you and I hope you all get your :bfp: soon


----------



## thencomesbebe

Looks like I'm just waiting for af after this morning's second temp drop. Longest cycle yet at 39 days so far. I think I may try to get in to the doctor and see if I should maybe do bc to regulate my cycle.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180215-072126.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mdscpa

*Bebe* - Sorry about the another temp drop. :hugs: Our body is just a mess. FX AF comes soon if you are not pregnant (but those lines???!!!!) so you can start fresh.


*Lu & TB* - It's in fact an ovulation a super late one (based on today's temp). It's like I skip a period which was supposed to be here from the 30th of Jan to 2nd of Feb originally as per FF's estimate then O'ed after about 2 weeks. I just don't understand my symptoms as they felt post-O to me and not before/during O. I'll just take it one day at a time and see what happens. Of course, again not a good BD timing. FF predicted my period on the 25th, hopefully that's final as this is the 3rd change of ovulation day (looks accurate though) for me this cycle. I still have a chance to test again this month.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Such a crazy late O md! I'm glad it finally and truly happened for you though! Our bodies have really been doing some odd things. Yes, I'm just as surprised about my temp drops after seeing such clear lines, even knowing they were pink evaps. Feels like an awful cosmic tease. I'm hoping that the two months in Los Angeles before DH gets home will help distract me and help me relax so my body will be super open to pregnancy when I see him again. These last two years have been kind of rough, just kinda living in a more isolated place and working on grad school, not having my favorite foods readily available, I'm sure it's all taken a toll on my body.


----------



## TTC74

Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







74DAA7FF-769C-4639-B27D-6C0DD1077DAB.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Bloblo

Ttc74 - looks like a line to me. Is it darker than your previous tests?


----------



## mdscpa

*Bebe* - it's cruel to say the least. But a bit glad O happened and praying DH's swimmers stayed healthy for maximum of 3 days to meet my egg. It's really confusing that instead of AF ovulation happened. At least I learned something new, to not stop our BD until a significant thermal shift no matter how long it takes and cycle seems anov. FX your move to LA makes your body more relaxed and healthy reproductively and you conceive asap. 


*TTC* - still hard to tell. But i got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Bfn this morning at 11dpo with 25 hcg stick test. Starting to get disheartened, but getting lots of cramps this morning so bit confused :-( ttc test again 2moz and update us


----------



## Nixnax

I see something TTC. Hope it gets darker


----------



## Zoboe95

Whatever it was last night wasn't there on today's test, there was naff all on todays test, a complete bfn. I think i've persuaded myself that this month wont be my month. I've come up with a reason for each of the symptoms i've had, and made the month a bit more rational. But hey ho, there's always next month.


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for the bfn, Phantom. Hope AF stays away. :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Frankly, at this point, Im pretty sure its an indent.


----------



## thencomesbebe

Af officially got me ladies :( I guess it just wasn't meant to be this time around. I will stick around and check the boards every now and then, but you won't see a whole lot of me until June most likely. Good luck everyone! Lots and lots of love and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Dream143r

Sorry for AF Bebe


----------



## mwah_xx

Im officially out! Finally!


----------



## steph1607

So sorry Bebe. How frustrating about all those tests??


----------



## thencomesbebe

Yep, so so many evaps! I took 5 tests (plus 7 [email protected] ICs way too early), and 4 had blaring pink evaps! Crazy!


----------



## LuLu_TTC

So sorry Bebe. Take the time during the move/transition to relax and de-stress a bit. Hopefully that will help regulate things again. Don't give up hope, because I know it will happen for you guys!

Mwah - sorry about AF, but happy you get to start a new cycle finally! 

TTC - I see a little something. FX it progresses!

Phantom - hate seeing bfn's, but you still have some time!

MD - stay confident in those swimmers! You only need 1. At least we are in the TWW together! Today is 5dpo for me.


----------



## phantomfaery1

So sorry bebe and mwah :-(


----------



## Zoboe95

I have the weirdest feeling this afternoon . I've felt nothing for the past few days, no symptoms, and nothing abnormal. This afternoon I feel like I usually do when AF has just arrived. (She's not due till Sunday) ...I feel really crampy down there, and it all feels a bit swollen, and (tmi) damp ...I keep going to check, and get the feeling she is going to sneak up on me early this month -_- so sorry to all of those she has got in the last couple of days!


----------



## thencomesbebe

LuLu_TTC said:


> So sorry Bebe. Take the time during the move/transition to relax and de-stress a bit. Hopefully that will help regulate things again. Don't give up hope, because I know it will happen for you guys!
> 
> Mwah - sorry about AF, but happy you get to start a new cycle finally!
> 
> TTC - I see a little something. FX it progresses!
> 
> Phantom - hate seeing bfn's, but you still have some time!
> 
> MD - stay confident in those swimmers! You only need 1. At least we are in the TWW together! Today is 5dpo for me.

Thanks hopefully it will help but I don't think I'm going to rely on stress relief to help regulate things, I made an appointment here, they are literally going to see me 2 days before my flight. I'm thinking maybe some BC can regulate things, make my cycle normal again (it just started getting longer than 28 days less than a year ago). Also, it will help me feel like I'm getting my body back together during the two months DH and I are apart!


----------



## tankel

I'm sorry bebe. Those evaps were so harsh.


----------



## Zoboe95

Think AF just arrived 3 days early...Zoboe out ...onto next month! At least I will be a little bit more in the know next month!


----------



## Bloblo

Sorry for af showing up for so many :cry:


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Bebe- I think that's a great idea!

Zo - sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## AliJo

Still hoping to see more positives on this thread! Fingers crossed and baby dust to those who remain! 

So I'm assuming I didn't ovulate. Only real answer as to why AF didn't show. I actually noticed a change in CM so I'm hoping I'm moving towards O! DS2 has only been BFing at night the last couple of nights and so far today I have kept him off. So, I'm really hoping that will be enough to get me to have that LH surge! Last time I got a positive OPK was when I was having to work extra and he only fed at night and had what was probably AF two weeks later. It just wasn't much. So really hoping!


----------



## Alligator

So sorry about AF, bebe :( hugs.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Had some strong cramps today just been to the loo and had the tiniest spot of pink discharge, am thinking it might be IB as i had it with my son and it looks identical, i thought 11dpo might be a bit late for that but to be honest i dont temp or track cm ive only ever assumed it would be cd14 of a 28 day cycle but i havnt had a 28 day cycle in ages so maybe im a few days off


----------



## TTC74

Fx phantom. When was your last test?


----------



## phantomfaery1

I tested today and yesterday with cheapie 25 hcg tests bfn :-(


----------



## lomelindi17

So sorry to all those that AF got :-( 

bebe i was so convinced by those evaps, how cruel!! Hope the bcp sorts your cycle out a bit. 

phantom sounds promising!

md so glad you o'd finally! hope those swimmers made it in time!!


----------



## TTC74

phantomfaery1 said:


> I tested today and yesterday with cheapie 25 hcg tests bfn :-(

Im getting BFNs too at 10 DPO. :growlmad:


----------



## co_fostermom

TTC 10 dpo is super early. Most people implant at 9dpo which means that you wouldn't see a positive yet...you're not out til the :witch: gets ya!


----------



## MrsP1117

Hi yall. Im on cycle day 36, af due today. Still getting bfn and no real signs of anything either af or pregnant. This is def my longest cycle in awhile. Trying to stay positive and not keep testing. Based on the opk i o on 2/1. Hoping for bfp soon! Sorry to everyone who af got this month. The tww is so tough!


----------



## CanadianMoose

So thinking it's like 4-5 DPO right now...had a bit of cramping and my labia feels "engourged" with blood... trying to not read too much into it because I did do the sexy times on V day and did most of the work...maybe I overdid it! Lol


----------



## Lynzylou

13dpo for me. Not really feeling much today. I&#8217;ve tested twice this week both BFN going to test again Sunday.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Gonna try and hold of testing till monday need to get some more tests anyway only got a digi in the house and hell no am i udong that for another 2 weeks lol


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry for AF Bebe and Mwah. :hugs:

Phatom - sorry for the bfn FX Monday brings :bfp:

Thanks Lu and Lome. Just waiting actually how this cycle ends and don't want to stress so much what my temps will do and have stopped symptom spotting. Just got tired about this crazy cycle.


----------



## TTC74

Completely unsure about todays IC.
 



Attached Files:







21DCBFD1-5C3C-4F46-BCB3-4D322985E6CF.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## phantomfaery1

Ttc74- cant see anything yet but might be clearer irl 
Lynzy - your not out till af 
Mdscpa- i hope you get some answers soon it can be so fustrating!
I hope so much atleast one of us get a bfp !


----------



## mdscpa

I agree... It's been awhile since one of us here got a :bfp:


:dust: :dust: :dust: to ALL OF US STILL IN THE GAME!!!!!


----------



## lovenoel

Guys...I tested at 10DPO and got this:




Then this morning (11 DPO) I got both of these...




I can't believe it and now I am terrified of something going wrong. Happy, but terrified and overwhelmed.


----------



## phantomfaery1

&#128558;&#128558;&#128558;&#128558; big congrats!!!


----------



## thencomesbebe

Congratulations!


----------



## tankel

congrats


----------



## AliJo

*Congratulations lovenoel!!!!*


----------



## Ruskiegirl

lovenoel said:


> Guys...I tested at 10DPO and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this morning (11 DPO) I got both of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe it and now I am terrified of something going wrong. Happy, but terrified and overwhelmed.

Congrats another bumpkin to join us :happydance:

GL for the rest of you still waiting to test :dust: and sorry to the evil :witch: got


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats Lovenoel!!! Fx for more bfp's in this lucky thread! <3


----------



## TTC74

Not calling it yet. Too light. Im not even sure its visible on film. Its there, though. In shock.
 



Attached Files:







AF067300-81E7-4558-9F20-A9E065C84493.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 47


----------



## Bloblo

TTC74 said:


> Not calling it yet. Too light. Im not even sure its visible on film. Its there, though. In shock.

I see that clearly! :happydance: 
When are you testing again?


----------



## TTC74

Bloblo said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Not calling it yet. Too light. Im not even sure its visible on film. Its there, though. In shock.
> 
> I see that clearly! :happydance:
> When are you testing again?Click to expand...

Probably some time tonight if I can get a good enough hold. &#128514;


----------



## lomelindi17

Yay ttc74!!! Two in one day lol!!


----------



## TTC74

Took another test. I was terrified but wanted to confirm that it wasnt an Evap (the first test I mean). Here are the results.
 



Attached Files:







3350305B-F36A-4A9C-917D-65DA1D270122.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Ruskiegirl

TTC74 said:


> Not calling it yet. Too light. Im not even sure its visible on film. Its there, though. In shock.

I see it thats what mine looked like at 9 dpo I took a frer that same day and it was very visable :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

Ruskiegirl said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Not calling it yet. Too light. Im not even sure its visible on film. Its there, though. In shock.
> 
> I see it thats what mine looked like at 9 dpo I took a frer that same day and it was very visable :happydance:Click to expand...

Im going to do an FRER in the morning.


----------



## swimmyj1

Hey gals can I join? I just got into my tww :) unfortunately I got sick leading up to ovulation sooo my temp charting is thrown out the window ugh! Im 0-1dpo today. Fingers crossed! Gonna start progesterone 2 days from now.


----------



## lomelindi17

ttc i see it! fx for your frer tmrw!!


----------



## MrsP1117

Well I am out. AF got me today &#9785;&#65039; We were both pretty disappointed. My cycle was 36 days this time which seems to keep getting longer. Hopeful to try again next month and might have to call the doc if cycles continue to go on like this. Good luck to everyone. I appreciate having a place to come and check in with people who understand what Im experiencing. Fx for a turkey baby! &#129411;


----------



## TTC74

Sorry MrsP and to everyone else who is out.


----------



## lomelindi17

So sorry mrs p, good luck for next cycle <3


----------



## lovenoel

Good luck!!



TTC74 said:


> Ruskiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Not calling it yet. Too light. Im not even sure its visible on film. Its there, though. In shock.
> 
> I see it thats what mine looked like at 9 dpo I took a frer that same day and it was very visable :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Im going to do an FRER in the morning.Click to expand...


----------



## mdscpa

*Lovenoel* - congrats. :happydance:

*TTC* - Rooting for you. FX for a darker line this morning.


*MrsP* - :hugs: Sorry the :witch: got you. Goodluck next cycle.


----------



## steph1607

Terrible picture but after a few days of wondering whether my ICs were just evaps, I think this might actually be happening! Blood tests with my clinic on Monday to confirm, but I dont think it would show on a digi if it wasnt true??
 



Attached Files:







64ED8767-D0D9-43ED-8C56-F95E8E5360B0.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## phantomfaery1

Congrats steph !! Just took a test thought i saw a squinter but now im not so sure :-( i feel so pregnant! Really thought this would be bfp :-(
 



Attached Files:







20180217_052607.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 32


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Steph. Have a H&H 9mos.


Phantom - FX it gets darker. Maybe it's just too early.


----------



## swimmyj1

Congrats steph! Cant wait to hear how your blood work goes! 

Phantom- idk I kind of see a squinter but im a horrible judge of those. Your not out until af shows up!


----------



## TTC74

I believe were the same DPO phantom, and Ive hardly got a squinter today. So, you arent out! 

I was hoping for a nicer line on my FRER today, but Ill take what I can get! There is definitely a line there that wasnt there yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







63D90433-9247-4D78-966C-0A2859CCE7E1.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 31









47BB3ABC-4C16-47CA-B060-24AE6FAF4B19.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mdscpa

I can finally see a faint line TTC even on the un-tweaked photo. :happydance: FX it gets darker.


----------



## Bloblo

Congrats TTC :happydance:
Sooo happy for you, Steph! :happydance:

Let me know when i can mark the bfp's :bfp:
So exciting!


----------



## steph1607

Thank you ladies!

Ahh Blo, I just cant believe it. We didnt think we would get much of a line at all from a FET, let alone strong lines and a positive on a digi! Blood test isnt until Monday, but after what weve been through, I just think sod it, mark me down as a BFP!


----------



## mdscpa

Blo - if you don't mind, can you please move me to Feb. 24th for testing? I'm sure this is the last change I will ask.


----------



## TTC74

steph1607 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Ahh Blo, I just cant believe it. We didnt think we would get much of a line at all from a FET, let alone strong lines and a positive on a digi! Blood test isnt until Monday, but after what weve been through, I just think sod it, mark me down as a BFP!

Oh wow! I just noticed the sig. you have been through a lot. Big congrats to you and OH!


----------



## co_fostermom

Hi all!

I had my IUI yesterday and Im 1dpo today. Any advice for passing the time?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

TTC74 said:


> I believe were the same DPO phantom, and Ive hardly got a squinter today. So, you arent out!
> 
> I was hoping for a nicer line on my FRER today, but Ill take what I can get! There is definitely a line there that wasnt there yesterday!

Ooo pretty my first frer looked like that at 9 dpo :happydance: congrats hun


----------



## phantomfaery1

Been looking at previous 3 cycles and theyve gone, 32 days, 33 days 36 days. But for some reason ive disregard that and always used 28 days as a default when working out dpo/when period due, so does that mran i could be as little as 9dpo? Im getting confused :-(


----------



## lomelindi17

Congrats steph and ttc!! 

Phantom I def see a faint line! I'd say if your cycles have been longer you're probably ovulating later so yep you're probably earlier than you thought! FX that line gets darker!


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Congrats to Love, Steph, and TTC!! What a great month so far!


----------



## Bloblo

phantomfaery1 said:


> Been looking at previous 3 cycles and theyve gone, 32 days, 33 days 36 days. But for some reason ive disregard that and always used 28 days as a default when working out dpo/when period due, so does that mran i could be as little as 9dpo? Im getting confused :-(

You could be even earlier... I normally had 25day cycles with o around day 14/15.But had one or two 36 day cycles when i ovulated around day 26. There is no way to know without at least using opk, or at best using bbt.


----------



## swimmyj1

We can be testing buddies :) its gonna be a long long testing wait lol. When are you going to start testing? 



co_fostermom said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I had my IUI yesterday and Im 1dpo today. Any advice for passing the time?


----------



## phantomfaery1

Guess its just the waiting game x think i will test again monday xx think this is the only situation were im happy my boobies hurt lol


----------



## co_fostermom

swimmyj1 said:


> We can be testing buddies :) its gonna be a long long testing wait lol. When are you going to start testing?
> 
> 
> 
> co_fostermom said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I had my IUI yesterday and Im 1dpo today. Any advice for passing the time?Click to expand...

I'm planning on starting to test on the 28th...that's if I can hold off until then lol! I'll be 11dpo that day. I'm happy to be testing buddies with you!

Out of curiosity, a temp spike means 1dpo correct? They timed my IUI yesterday because I triggered on Wednesday night so they were assuming that I ovulated yesterday. Or do you get a temp spike right after you ovulate?


----------



## co_fostermom

TTC I see a line in both pics!!!


----------



## lomelindi17

The temp spike is the morning after you ovulate. So lower temp is O day, then next day the temp is higher = day after O or 1 dpo. I don't know anything about IUI though.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Thankyou girls for all your help think i would of gone crazy without you guys lol


----------



## swimmyj1

Yep temp spike is the day after ovulation. Ive done iuis before did they do ultrasounds to check eggs before going through with it?


----------



## co_fostermom

swimmy they only checked my lining day of the iui. They did check my follicles before letting me trigger and I had a 16mm follicle last Monday (I triggered on Wednesday). My nurse said that a follicle measuring at 16mm meant I was really close to ovulating which is why they scheduled the trigger. I thought they were going to check to see if my follicle had collapsed day of iui but they didn't. I did have a temp shift this morning though so I'm pretty sure I ovulated when they thought I would...


----------



## ashley2pink

Steph, yay! Congrats, so happy for you!
TTC74- I see those lines, I hope you get a super clear line tomorrow.
Congrats to lovenoel too!

Hoping for lots more BFP's this month! 
Sorry, for those who did not get their BFP this month. 

I am currently 2dpo. I am feeling a tiny bit more hopeful this cycle than last cycle, but I just wont feel more positive about all of this until I can take care of my hypothyroidism. I sure hope I can get meds at my app. the 26th.


----------



## swimmyj1

a2p - that would be great if they could get you started on meds soon.

I keep going back and forth between hopeful and feeling like this cycle is a total bust lol.


----------



## amantila

3dpo and already annoyed with the 2 week wait! Why does it seem to take foreverrr? At least this time since I&#8217;m ttc #2, I have my DS to keep me busy and distracted most of the time!


----------



## swimmyj1

I feel like Im driving myself insane this cycle (I blame the clomid lol it always makes me this way). I keep googling chances of getting pregnant if you only have sex the day before you ovulate, chances of getting pregnant on clomid .... oh the google searches go on and on lol. 

Amantila - our babies were born a few weeks apart lol. They are good at keeping you busy at this age arent they hahaha


----------



## Katy78

Congrats on all the new BFPs.

AFM, AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## mdscpa

Katy - FX she stays away for good. :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Compared to yesterdays almost nonexistent, had to be tweaked test, todays FRER looks quite nice. So, Im calling it. Mark me as a :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







E083570D-BBCA-4831-B6FB-B2AE92746189.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats TTC... Have a H&H 9 mos.


----------



## Bloblo

Jeeeejjj, beautiful line!


----------



## Bloblo

AliJo
Flueky88
Canadianmoose
swimmyj1

Do any of you have a testing date yet? Or are you still undecided?


----------



## PeanutWhereRU

Hey blo, can you please put me down for testing on the 24th... I did a test last 4 days (addicted to poas) and nada.. I'm going to wait it out. This is my cycle of d&c, hoping maybe I will be one of those stories that gets the bfp before first af. I think my body and cycle is extremely messed up so not holding high hopes at all!!

Does anyone get o bleeding? I had 3 days of tiny streak of blood in my cm once day when I wiped before the 8th Feb.. thinking this might have been when I o'd??

Not much symptoms pass this just backache for over a week now and just starting to feel boob pain. My cm is stretchy with white lotion in it but not loads of it.. I'm cramping but really feel like af is on the way.. I just want my system to have a full restart now so I know where I stand with everything. So fed up!


----------



## AliJo

Bloblo said:


> AliJo
> Flueky88
> Canadianmoose
> swimmyj1
> 
> Do any of you have a testing date yet? Or are you still undecided?

I don't think I ended up ovulating because I never did end up getting AF. I tested and got a BFN. My OPKs are blaring positive right now so most likely won't test till March. I mean I could test on the 28th just for the heck of it! Until O is confirmed with temps I won't know how many DPO that would be.


----------



## mdscpa

Alijo - When was your LMP? You mean you skipped a period as well and just ovulating? Looks like the same thing is happening to our cycle right now.


----------



## AliJo

mdscpa said:


> Alijo - When was your LMP? You mean you skipped a period as well and just ovulating? Looks like the same thing is happening to our cycle right now.

I actually have never had a true post partum period. I had brown spotting on the Jan 18th and very scant amount of pink spotting on the 1st and 2nd. Only when I wiped and only a couple of times both days. Ibwas going based on the 18th because I had all of AF symptoms and it lined up with my positive OPK Jan 1st.


----------



## swimmyj1

My official day will be the 28th (but I know there is nooo way Ill make it that long hahaha)


----------



## mdscpa

*AliJO* - i had the same when I tracked my first anov cycle. Cycle (bleeding) started August 26th and the next one started on Oct. 2nd but just spotting for 2 days then ovulated on CD21 counting from the first day of spotting. Guess you're having anov cycles as well. FX this time around you O.

*Swimmy* - good luck this cycle. Aren't you going to continue temping?


----------



## babyoneill

swimmyj1 said:


> My official day will be the 28th (but I know there is nooo way Ill make it that long hahaha)

We have them same cycle I had my af 30th jan I'm testing same time ad you will same sperm issues... good luck too you xx


----------



## ROmama

10DPO today. BFN on dollar store hpt. Not even a squinter I don't think. AF due Friday but I still just feel pregnant. My resting hr is up in the 90s, I am having super vivid dreams every night, none of my usual PMS symptoms, loss of sweet tooth and occasional nausea and hot flashes, occasional faint cramp or twinge in my uterus. My boobs feel fine, cervix has been varying positions but small and closed, scant creamy CM since 1-2 DPO.

Would you give up for this month if you were me, or keep testing every other day, or...?

Edit: Day 9, not 10! Whew!


----------



## tbfromlv

Congrats TTC!!

ROmama- Definitely keep testing. I've been on these boards for a while and while there are some early BFPs, a lot of women don't get a positive until 12dpo-14dpo.. Plus there are so many variables with the tests. You are NOT out until AF is here. In the December thread, one girl didnt get a positive until 15dpo and it was light... and she currently is with twins!


----------



## ROmama

Oh! I was thinking of today as Monday but it's Sunday. I'm only 9DPO. So a BFP would still be kind of early then. That makes me feel better and less like a crazed symptom spotter!


----------



## tbfromlv

Tested early because.. well I cant help it! Lol anyone see anything? 9dpo
 



Attached Files:







0A6E4815-4920-4AC8-A534-CD337F23A378.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Flueky88

Tbfromlove i see it!!! No zooming.

Blo, I Od a bit later so testing March 1st. Thank you for asking:)

Good luck to the rest of the testers, congrats to all the bfps, and sorry for those that got AF.


----------



## Bloblo

Tbfromlv - I swear that's a line!

Flueky88 - February is so short, so i think we have quite a few March testers who are joined this thread but never gets to test in Feb... I might add an early March date at the end of the list just so that the rest of us can cheer you guys on during first few days of March!


----------



## laylalib

I forgot to come back and update. BFN for me, and then a horrible menstrual period. I had such bad cramps that I was sick to my stomach. The only thing that helps is taking Aleve in advance, but I can't take it until I am certain that I am not pregnant :(


----------



## ROmama

TBfromlove - I see a shadow of a line for sure, can't tell if it's pink or not. It's more than I could see on my own this morning @ 9dpo


----------



## tbfromlv

Well it&#8217;s early so I hope it&#8217;s a real line that the next few days will show.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I see it tbfromlv my first test looked just like fx for you !


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies! Im starting again on the ttc wagon after having a few months break. Ill be due AF on the 21st feb.. not testing before that.. cant waste as much money on tests as i have done in the past to be disappointed!


----------



## Jessie7003

Just gonna post in here. I'm in the March one but I'm due to test 2nd March well that's when ovia says my AF is due. However I feel like I ovulated 5 days ago and my LP usually only lasts 12 days since coming off my pill in November anyway. So I feel I should test in a week rather than 2! Had a bad head cold for 2 days now and my nipples aren't sore just yet. That's one of my pms symptoms they usually ache for about 5 days at least in the tww. So we shall see! Slept all day today and yesterday but that could be down to the head cold not sure!


----------



## co_fostermom

Ladies....this 2ww is the worst! Can I get an "amen" or can I get an "amen?"

I'm only 2dpo today. SIGH!!!! 

tbfrom I see a line. Really faint but I see it!!!! Hope this is the start to your bfp!


----------



## swimmyj1

Tbfrom - yeah I totally see a line there no need to zoom.

Im gonna pass on temping the rest of this cycle. I still have this horrible stuffy nose so Im sleeping with my mouth open and my temps all over the place. And starting progesterone they will stay high until I stop taking it. I told myself I would be done ttc #2 if this cycle doesnt work out but maybe Ill give it 1 more round of clomid before I throw in the towel lol.


----------



## Jessie7003

Swimmy I know how you feel I'm so sick with a head cold since yesterday. My nose is terrible. Really underestimate breathing normally when you're healthy haha!


----------



## lomelindi17

Tbfrom i def see a line there! fx for tomorrows test!


----------



## Flueky88

Blo that works for me :) I may test a bit early but not sure. Feeling pretty chill this tww. That may change 

swimmyj fx for you. I remember seeing you on forum when ttc #1. I was more of a forum stalker then. I know you've hard a really hard journey so I really hope this is it for you.


----------



## swimmyj1

Awe thanks Flueky. It was a stressful hard journey but Im soooo grateful for my DD. Really hoping it wont be as long of a wait for #2 lol. Ive already promised myself Im not going to put so much effort into ttc #2 that I miss out or dont enjoy her growing up. Now if you could just pass some of that chill my way this cycle that would be great Hahahaha


----------



## Jessie7003

So never had this before, for the last 10 mins or so I've had a pulling pain around my right hip. Like it's pulling down and a warm sensation. Usually my cramps are quite centralised. Thinking I might be testing early now in February rather than the 1st march! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Flueky88

Swimmy, hehe I wish I could pass my chill attitude. I've certainly had many anxious tww. I'm not sure why I feel different. 

Jess not sure about your symptom but fx it's a good sign.


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats TTC74!! 

I feel like each month the 2ww has gotten easier. I think it's because I just don't expect to be pregnant? It gets a little more intense as I get closer to testing, but not bad. The first 5 months it's all I could think about! This is the 7th month so not super long ttc but I just feel like whatever, it probably won't happen.


----------



## Philamy

Hey ladies congrats to all those that got their bfp's and sorry for those that the witch got. 

Well I'm super annoyed at myself I took a test before I should have at 8dpo & 9-10dpo I don't temp or chart so only going off opk when I ovulated. 

Anyway I have had 2 tests from different batches that have come up with faint lines prob evaps after the 10 min mark. I'm not getting my hopes up wish I had the will power to wait it out &#128547; 

I'm thinking I'll wait a few more days until I'm around 12-13dpo. What do you ladies think? Pic is the test I took this morning.
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2018-02-19 18_54_03.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 42


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Tb- I definitely see something and your chart looks great so far. FX for you!!

Philamy- can't wait to see your test tomorrow...I see something there as well


----------



## mdscpa

*TB *- That's a line!!!!! I saw it without zooming. Well, I did zoom it later just to make sure it's not my line eye. FX it gets darker.


*Swimmy* - Hope you feel better soon. But hey maybe it's a good sign. FX


*Jessie* - Hope those are pregnancy symptoms. FX


*Co_Fostermom* - AMEN!!!!! Mine, it's not the TWW. Waiting to O is my worst enemy.


*Flueky* - maybe feeling different and your chill attitude have more positive effect in your body. Goodluck this cycle.


*ashley2pink* - I agree with you. Not expecting much or expecting "I'm pregnant" makes TWW a lot easier. FX for you this cycle.


Philamy - I think I'm seeing a shadow. Might be the start of your :bfp:


*Lu_Lu* - Staking your chart and it's looking great FX yesterday's (my time) is ID and you get a temp shift today. FX


----------



## swimmyj1

Philamy- I can see a line too but I cant tell if it has color or not. Hope your test today is darker!!


----------



## TTC74

Worried out of my mind. Took a first signal last night. I thought it might look lighter. This morning, I took a digi that said not pregnant. I think I should have an Hcg of 25+. Then, I googled the fact that the digi is expired and learned that it does matter when the test is expired. So, on my way to Walmart to get another first signal to compare to yesterdays fmu first signal. Will update soon.


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry about digis might not be able to pick it up since it's expired. FX you get a darker line today to compare. Your temp is up today so that's a good sign.


----------



## TTC74

Deep breaths. Its darker. I called my OB. Maybe shell get me in.
 



Attached Files:







A0B5DA2C-B6BB-4EB8-BD5B-71A0C7E1CE35.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## mdscpa

Glad it is. :happydance: Will you get you beta checked?


----------



## Jessie7003

mdscpa said:


> *TB *- That's a line!!!!! I saw it without zooming. Well, I did zoom it later just to make sure it's not my line eye. FX it gets darker.
> 
> 
> *Swimmy* - Hope you feel better soon. But hey maybe it's a good sign. FX
> 
> 
> *Jessie* - Hope those are pregnancy symptoms. FX
> 
> 
> *Co_Fostermom* - AMEN!!!!! Mine, it's not the TWW. Waiting to O is my worst enemy.
> 
> 
> *Flueky* - maybe feeling different and your chill attitude have more positive effect in your body. Goodluck this cycle.
> 
> 
> *ashley2pink* - I agree with you. Not expecting much or expecting "I'm pregnant" makes TWW a lot easier. FX for you this cycle.
> 
> 
> Philamy - I think I'm seeing a shadow. Might be the start of your :bfp:
> 
> 
> *Lu_Lu* - Staking your chart and it's looking great FX yesterday's (my time) is ID and you get a temp shift today. FX

Thank you! How are you getting on yourself?


----------



## Jessie7003

TTC74 said:


> Deep breaths. Its darker. I called my OB. Maybe shell get me in.

Thats so clear now! Congrats!


----------



## TTC74

mdscpa said:


> Glad it is. :happydance: Will you get you beta checked?

Hopefully. Last time I had a CP, she told me to wait a week to ensure it wasnt a CP next time. :growlmad:


----------



## mdscpa

Have DS to keep me busy and this site to keep me sane. :D Just trying to take it one day at a time and not read into any symptoms and temps for the time being.


----------



## ROmama

-


----------



## Jessie7003

mdscpa said:


> Have DS to keep me busy and this site to keep me sane. :D Just trying to take it one day at a time and not read into any symptoms and temps for the time being.

I know what you mean sometimes the symptom spotting etc isn't worth it when it's a bfn and ends in AF!


----------



## Jessie7003

ROmama said:


> How is everyone this morning? I am actually 10DPO this morning, after a BFN yesterday had mild nausea/stomachache off and on, slept fitfully with vivid dreams, mild mild cramping this morning, resting hr often in 90s. I've also noticed I am sneezing a lot these days, and getting ever so mildly short of breath while doing things like housework. CM today still scant but watery more than creamy, cervix high and reasonably soft but closed.
> 
> Planning to test again on Wednesday morning.

Good luck lots of babydust! Think I'm about 6po! Still suffering with a head cold but got out of bed today! Progress haha! Time shall tell if my weird one sided pains in the middle of the night meant anything. But right now have a bit or heartburn and what a bad break out of acne around my mouth. Though I think since coming off my BCP in November has messed about with my skin! Can't remember it being this bad the last two cycles though, especially not around my mouth! 

Going to start testing Friday at what I assume will be 10dpo!


----------



## Dream143r

TTC74 - looking goooood! FX its the stickiest bean


----------



## swimmyj1

Ooohhh Jesse those sound like amazing symptoms!!! I had all of those including the head cold with my dd starting around 6/7dpo fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Bfn for me today ladies. Awaiting af to arrive tomorrow :( so almost certain this bfn wont to a bfp itll be af ... roll on next cycle


----------



## ashley2pink

Sorry MrsMummy2 :(


----------



## mdscpa

TTC - her words isn't comforting at all. Praying it's not a CP and you carry on being pregnant for 9 mos.


Jessie - I was only symptom spotting post-O but with this cycle all my usual post-O symptoms which I thought was super late (thought they may be pre-AF) became pre-O or during O symptoms and that made me decide to stop it all and didn't even bother recording it in FF. Goodluck on Friday. :dust:


Romana - sorry about the :bfn: Still too early though you still have a chance. :dust:


mrsmummy2 - Oh no.... I'm so sorry it's not what we hoped for :hugs: FX next cycle is your cycle. :dust:


----------



## Katy78

I'm officially freaking out.
AF was due yesterday. Still no sign of it. Could I be pregnant?
Clomid has lengthened my LP before from 12 days to 14 days. And I doubled my clomid dose this month.
I'm not a fan of early testing. I know a test would be positive by now (13 dpo) but I'm still waiting. Hoping and fearing a BFP...


----------



## mdscpa

I feel you about testing early. FX this is it Katy. Lots and lots of baby :dust: your way.


----------



## TTC74

Freakin out. Was sure this was going the way of a CP but todays test is darker than yesterdays. So, Im still in it!


----------



## mdscpa

Stick little one. Please stick....


----------



## Bloblo

TTC74 said:


> Freakin out. Was sure this was going the way of a CP but today&#8217;s test is darker than yesterday&#8217;s. So, I&#8217;m still in it!

In about 40% of healthy pregnancies, there will be variations in the lines. The only way to avoid that is to eat and drink the exact same things every day, and to also go to the toilet at the exact same time every day. On top of that you would have to ensure that all your tests are from the exact same batch. 

Try not to worry about the progression, or try to not test more than once every 48hrs. I am sending you all the best vibes and hugs :hugs::hugs2::hugs:
Congrats on the BFP! :happydance:


----------



## phantomfaery1

Hey guys hope everyone is doing ok  i know its stressful no knowing x i have no idea on dpo or when period due so its doing my head in a little bit, trying not to symptom spot all the time but i just feel so different and one thing i noticed is ive only ever got back pain in the car when ive been pregnant x so fxs thats a good sign x just wish i knew where i was in my cycle. Have tested negative all week, like everyone else just wanna know either way x


----------



## Jessie7003

swimmyj1 said:


> Ooohhh Jesse those sound like amazing symptoms!!! I had all of those including the head cold with my dd starting around 6/7dpo fingers crossed!!!!

Oh I really hope so! Trying not to get my hopes up but it's so hard not to focus on every little symptom haha!


----------



## Jessie7003

mdscpa said:


> TTC - her words isn't comforting at all. Praying it's not a CP and you carry on being pregnant for 9 mos.
> 
> 
> Jessie - I was only symptom spotting post-O but with this cycle all my usual post-O symptoms which I thought was super late (thought they may be pre-AF) became pre-O or during O symptoms and that made me decide to stop it all and didn't even bother recording it in FF. Goodluck on Friday. :dust:
> 
> 
> Romana - sorry about the :bfn: Still too early though you still have a chance. :dust:
> 
> 
> mrsmummy2 - Oh no.... I'm so sorry it's not what we hoped for :hugs: FX next cycle is your cycle. :dust:

Thank you! Good luck to you too!


----------



## Dream143r

Bloblo said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Freakin out. Was sure this was going the way of a CP but todays test is darker than yesterdays. So, Im still in it!
> 
> In about 40% of healthy pregnancies, there will be variations in the lines. The only way to avoid that is to eat and drink the exact same things every day, and to also go to the toilet at the exact same time every day. On top of that you would have to ensure that all your tests are from the exact same batch.
> 
> Try not to worry about the progression, or try to not test more than once every 48hrs. I am sending you all the best vibes and hugs :hugs::hugs2::hugs:
> Congrats on the BFP! :happydance:Click to expand...

We should all really take this in. :flower:


----------



## Bloblo

Its so easy to give advice... After reading back my post i realised that I have NEVER been able to test only every 48hrs,and that i also obsess over lines.
But... That doesn't make it less true :haha:


----------



## LuLu_TTC

TTC - really thinking this is it for you!! Com'on and stick little bean!

Katy - FX for you, girl. I admire your patience!

Romana - keep being patient too! I am only a day behind you. I am trying my best not to test before Thursday or Friday! This morning (Tuesday) is 10dpo for me.

MD - I am with you on the no symptom spotting this month and man has it been liberating! I feel 100% less stressed. I never thought I would be able to do it! And I obviously still "notice" things and wonder, but I'm not putting them into FF or dwelling on them as much. FX for us! Hope to see an even bigger rise in my temp tomorrow!


----------



## tbfromlv

Well ladies, I&#8217;m still getting lines on my ICs and today I got the faintest Of faint lines on a FRER.. hoping and praying the next few days show a clear BFP!


----------



## swimmyj1

Just wanted to post a warning pic on gals using wondfos this was the evap line I had the other day! That is just annoying. Im gonna grab some tests from work that are better.
 



Attached Files:







DACAD5D5-F800-4FBE-9706-F29CD91D0BC9.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 36


----------



## tbfromlv

swimmyj1 said:


> Just wanted to post a warning pic on gals using wondfos this was the evap line I had the other day! That is just annoying. Im gonna grab some tests from work that are better.

I saw there is a bad batch online yesterday. The lot number was posted but I dont know it off hand.


----------



## TTC74

Dream143r said:


> Bloblo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Freakin out. Was sure this was going the way of a CP but todays test is darker than yesterdays. So, Im still in it!
> 
> In about 40% of healthy pregnancies, there will be variations in the lines. The only way to avoid that is to eat and drink the exact same things every day, and to also go to the toilet at the exact same time every day. On top of that you would have to ensure that all your tests are from the exact same batch.
> 
> Try not to worry about the progression, or try to not test more than once every 48hrs. I am sending you all the best vibes and hugs :hugs::hugs2::hugs:
> Congrats on the BFP! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> We should all really take this in. :flower:Click to expand...

Indeed! As Blo said, though, it's such difficult advice to follow!


----------



## Lynzylou

Im out, AF arrived today two days early. I only stopped the pill in December so I wasnt expecting much this month anyway. Congratulations to all the BFPs wishing you a happy and healthy 9months!


----------



## Bloblo

Sorry lynzylou :hugs:


----------



## ROmama

--


----------



## co_fostermom

Lynzylou I'm sorry to hear about your bfn. Here's some baby :dust: for you for the next cycle!

ROmama, I always find that I get more anxiety if I don't test and anxiety is not good for the baby. Dollar store cheapies are a good alternative to that. 13dpo is pretty late in the luteal phase and there's a good chance that whatever you get is the answer (not completely obviously). Either way, I always find that spending less on tests that I might be "wasting" is better than doing nothing and being nervous. 

Today I'm 4dpo. This 2ww has been the SLOWEST. Yesterday I had weird lower backache which is still bothering me today but I'm not reading too much into it because I can't possibly have implanted at 3dpo lol.


----------



## ashley2pink

I think I am 5dpo right now. I havent been keeping track exactly this cycle.. I had some random poking pains in my uterus today. Its hard to explain what it feel like. Its like someone is poking me hard with their finger in my uterus. Its not really a sharp pain. I'm sick of them. I have gotten these type of pains randomly ever since about the 2nd cycle of TTC. I dont get why. I havent ever had them before unless I was pregnant, but now I get them here and there and they mean nothing! But it makes me wonder if I have fibroids or adhesions in my uterus?


----------



## ashley2pink

Sorry Lynz :( 
Oh, I sure hope AF stays away ad you get your BFP Katy!


----------



## co_fostermom

Ashley I would go get checked out by a gyno. Better safe than sorry! You know you're body and you know what feels right and what doesn't. Hope you hear good news though and get your bfp soon!


----------



## tbfromlv

ROmama said:


> 12 do today. Up in the middle of the night last night to pee, vivid dreams, boobs are big but not painful. Nauseated this morning, then after I ate and drank something it improved. I am a bit sleepy but too busy at work to really worry about it. Also constipated, still sneezing, and occasional abdominal twinges nothing like AF and like I've been having the past week. Last night I also had cramps and backache and a brief generalized achy feeling all over after my long day at work. I haven't been able to sleep on my stomach or my right side for a week. All I can do is sleep on my left side. Otherwise I feel a sort of discomfort of my uterus.
> 
> My symptoms especially the past several days to a week have been so distinct that I feel like I am either pregnant or have something medically wrong with me, so I'm sure hoping my POAS tomorrow morning is a BFP. I still "feel" distinctly pregnant, cervix is high/soft-med/closed.
> 
> Edit to add.. Any thoughts on whether I should go dollar store or expensive tomorrow? I will be 13 dpo, 2 days prior to expected AF. I don't know if I should invest on a digital or FRER or wait until a cheapie says BFP to spend the money on something to show OH.


While cheapies would probably be fine, I would still go FRER. You most likely will be able to see something by 13dpo on those if youre pregnant! FXd!!!!!


----------



## Bloblo

I would get 1 frer and a bunch of cheapies... For sure not a digi though - they are really not sensitive enough to test with so early.


----------



## amantila

So is the nausea I feel due to:
A) catching the stomach bug that my son had last week and over the weekend
B) eating Wendy&#8217;s for dinner
C) a rise in pregnancy hormones?

Time will tell!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok so did a 4 hour hold today and got this. One is tweaked (obviously lol) what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







AB9263E5-77F9-407B-B5D9-DCCB315CA505.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 32









26F94799-0569-405F-96F9-E9ED44F9A374.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## tbfromlv

tbfromlv said:


> Ok so did a 4 hour hold today and got this. One is tweaked (obviously lol) what do you think?


Edit- wow the upload killed it! Hopefully you can still see it


----------



## amantila

I definitely see something!


----------



## Flueky88

Tbfromlv, i see it. FX it keeps getting darker. 

So i did a bad thing. I'm having some mild back pain and mild uterine cramps. Probably just cruel PMS, but I'm hopeful at 6dpo.


----------



## ashley2pink

TB, I see that.

I have about 40 wondfo IC's. I have used a few in the last couple cycles and no problems with evaps.

I do have an app on Monday at a fertility clinic where we will go over hopefully me getting a hysteroscopy to see what is going on in there. But I am scared it's going to be super expensive. I dont think insurance will cover it?


----------



## swimmyj1

tbfromlv - I see the lines!!! yay!!!!!

ashley2pink - I used wondfos a ton in the past and have never had this problem, its super annoying :( I would have been really disappointed if I would have them on cd 12 and saw that


----------



## Philamy

So 11dpo I got the faintest of lines in the time window after 4 minutes. Did another test and it's the same this afternoon (different brand) 

Will test tomorrow morn hoping they get darker now. There is set some pink in this one. Just hoping it's still early days and nothing wrong. 

Trying not to get my hopes up too much but it's really hard not to !
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2018-02-21 18_17_58.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Katy78

BFN for me this morning on 14 dpo. Maybe this is not meant to be.
Good luck to the rest of you still testing this month.


----------



## mdscpa

*Lynzylou* - Sorry for :af: :hugs:


*Katy* - Oh no. I was rooting for you this cycle. So so sorry for the :bfn: FX you're just a late implanter. :hugs:


*Lulu* - No symptom spotting is hard but less stressful. I too still noticed things guess you can't help it but not really recording it in FF so I won't be able to see when it happened and try to over analyze it and makes me :wacko: :haha: Hope you get the next thermal rise. FX for you.


*Romana* - I think a dollar test will relieve you from undue stress and to not "waste" on expensive tests. With DS, I used a digi 2 hours after I got a line on the midstream test at 14dpo and it did say pregnant. Never tested earlier than that though.


*TB* - Holy cow!!!! That's not even faint "faint" to me. I see it without tweaking. FX it gets darker and darker.


*Philamy* - I think i'm seeing a faint faint faint line in there. FX for your next test, hope it's darker in the picture.


----------



## Bloblo

Philamy - i see that line, can't wait to your next tests!

Tbfromlv - your line is not even a squinter! Congrats are in order! :happydance:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Philamy - i see the line! Fx for darker progression on the next test!


Afm im due AF today... bfn yesterday so didnt bother testing again today (coming from a poas addict Im surprised those words came from me!!!) Will wait 2-3 days and if AF is a no show i will test... i have pms cramps so fully expecting her to arrive today. Glad if she does in some ways as thatll be my 3rd month of exactly 28 day cycles.. my cycles have never been exact until after MC...


----------



## mdscpa

mrsmummy2 - FX af stays away for good and you get a :bfp: after 2/3 days. :dust:


----------



## tbfromlv

Since today is official test day here is this mornings tests.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







157ACD8B-035B-4FA6-8CE0-E446B15A81A2.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 24









AA28909C-7987-4DD6-856B-74D25C0C0B6B.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 27


----------



## mdscpa

tbfromlv said:


> Since today is official test day here is this mornings tests.:cloud9:

:wohoo: :happydance: Congratulations!!!! I'm so happy for you TB. That's darker than yesterday's. Have a H&H 9 mos ahead.


----------



## tbfromlv

Thank you so much MD! I&#8217;ll keep my FXd for you this cycle!


----------



## mdscpa

Thanks TB. Glad you didn't take a med to jumpstart your period. I was considering it as well then O happened. Really happy for you.


----------



## tbfromlv

Philamy said:


> So 11dpo I got the faintest of lines in the time window after 4 minutes. Did another test and it's the same this afternoon (different brand)
> 
> Will test tomorrow morn hoping they get darker now. There is set some pink in this one. Just hoping it's still early days and nothing wrong.
> 
> Trying not to get my hopes up too much but it's really hard not to !

I see something! FXd it gets darker!


----------



## ROmama

--


----------



## mdscpa

Romana - I hope it's not the case and you'll still get your :bfp: FX :af: stays away.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats tbfromlv ! 

AFM no :af: yet.... waiting waiting waiting...

However feeling super frustrated as I'd been talking to my mum (haven't told her we're TTC) and mentioned *if* we had another blah blah blah and she says oh god don't have another one I wouldn't and so on and so on.... which has made me feel RUBBISH. :dohh:


----------



## LuLu_TTC

TB - Congratulations!! Those lines look great. Very happy for you!

Sorry for those moving on to March and FX for those still waiting to test, like me! Hang in there Mrsmummy!

Today is 11dpo and I am trying my BEST to "ignore" symptoms (or lack there of), but they are starting to creep into my thoughts! For instance, my boobs always hurt before AF and it usually starts between 4-7 days before my period. My period is now due in 2 days and ZERO tenderness. Also could have sworn the areolas looked darker than ever in the mirror last night. My RHR is also the highest it has EVER been. Really hate to read into this stuff, because I've made that mistake one too many times...but man is it bizarre.:shrug: FX!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Lulu when will you test?


----------



## LuLu_TTC

tbfromlv said:


> Lulu when will you test?

Told myself I would wait until Saturday, but if temps keep going up the next two days, I may test Friday afternoon instead! :thumbup:


----------



## swimmyj1

Tb congrats!!!! 

Mrsmummy2 - I hate when people (even our moms) put in their 2 cents about having babies! If you want more great if not great, no one but you gets to make that choice. I lost it on my mom when she brought up having a second baby. She knew we tried for 3+ years before having my DD and she just made it seem like it was gonna just happen with my second like magic. Even after that shes brought it up a few more times ugh. 

Lulu - you are so strong holding out testing :) I would have totally caved already hahaha


----------



## Mrnmrsm

mrsmummy2 said:


> Congrats tbfromlv !
> 
> AFM no :af: yet.... waiting waiting waiting...
> 
> However feeling super frustrated as I'd been talking to my mum (haven't told her we're TTC) and mentioned *if* we had another blah blah blah and she says oh god don't have another one I wouldn't and so on and so on.... which has made me feel RUBBISH. :dohh:

My mum AND sister both say this! 
Its my biggest pet hate and even worse so when your trying!


----------



## Alligator

Congrats tb! That line is clear as can be. Sorry I missed so much - had a long weekend and relaxed. Hope to close out this month with more BFP.

Sorry to those out, and who AF got. Fx for next month!


----------



## Philamy

Ahhh think I'm having a chemical... line has hardly progressed.

I have run out of frer and used a different brand which are horrible to read

There is also some tinged pinky orange cm by my cervix and I'm sure it's open so waiting for at to show :cry:

Top test is yesterday lunchtime and bottom is fmu today.
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2018-02-22 08_50_58.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Philamy

Congrats tb and good luck to all the others still waiting for their bfp !


----------



## Dill

FX for you and your bean, Philamy! :hugs:


----------



## Bloblo

Line looks much darker to me Philamy. Line progression is really not too reliable at this point. Try not to worry too much. Sending good thoughts your way :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Phil, I don't even see line on yesterdays test, but I do on your test from this morning.


----------



## Philamy

Thanks Dill and Flueky88 I have had an early loss ttc #2 early on so I get very paranoid. 

I'll post another test tomorrow. AF due tomorrow so hope she stays away


----------



## Philamy

Sorry thanks also Bloblo I hope you are right. I'll keep u updated tomorrow &#128580;


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Good luck Philamy! Sending lots of babydust your way. Stick little bean!


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Trying really hard not to symptom spot here...but my coffee tasted so bad this morning (11dpo) that I couldn't even drink it :nope: I had my husband's friend taste it (hubby doesn't like coffee) to make sure I wasn't going crazy and in fact I am...he said it tasted great! The water I am forcing myself to drink tastes like pennies.....AHHHHH!


----------



## Philamy

Thanks Lulu ! That sounds really promising ! I am still having that also starting getting some smell sensitivity going on. I am out in my office and can smell the minted chops we had for tea in the rubbish which is a mile away from me in our house.... Maybe I'm imagining things


----------



## Alligator

lulu promising signs! Baby brain or my mind is in the gutter but I definitely initially read that your water tasted like penises I was like WHOA hahaha. Pennies is bad too hahaha.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Glad to see people are with me when it comes to sticking their nose in! We ask for nothing from my parents/in laws and really anyone tbh! So to hear its not a good idea is beyond me. :shrug:

Still no AF for me...... if she doesnt arrive tonight i may test tomorrow morning... argh the suspense is killing me. 

Good luck philamy!

Sounds promising lulu!


----------



## tbfromlv

Philamy- I don&#8217;t think that&#8217;s bad progression. I agree with flu- I don&#8217;t see one on top and I do see one on bottom. Plus two different brands so you can&#8217;t really compare progression to that anyhow! FXD for you!!

LuLu you are killing me... can&#8217;t you test tomorrow?!

Mrsmummy- good luck on your test!


----------



## Philamy

'water tastes like penises' &#128514;

Well I could not help it! I held for 4 hours which was really hard and took another test. Went and got a frer. Think it is safe to say there is some progression.

today I am 12dpo and the test at 11dpo was taken with fmu yesterday.

I'm trying to relax.

looking forward to seeing some more tests :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2018-02-22 13_13_47.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 41


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay! Congrats Philamy!


----------



## swimmyj1

Loving all the good luck on this tread!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Awesome Phil! 

I agree a very lucky thread indeed. I'm having an intuition that I'm pregnant. I know it sounds stupid but I do. I've had many cycles of being hopeful but not a "just know" feeling.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Philamy said:


> 'water tastes like penises' &#128514;
> 
> Well I could not help it! I held for 4 hours which was really hard and took another test. Went and got a frer. Think it is safe to say there is some progression.
> 
> today I am 12dpo and the test at 11dpo was taken with fmu yesterday.
> 
> I'm trying to relax.
> 
> looking forward to seeing some more tests :happydance:

Congrats hun !


Let me sprinkle some more lucky :dust: for you ladies never give up :hugs:
I thought you guys might like to see my 19 dpo test I have never seen a line so dark even with my first 2 girls
 



Attached Files:







20180221_082348.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Flueky88

Awesome ruskie!


----------



## lomelindi17

Penis water lol.. lulu time to :test: !!!!

Philamy looks fine to me, fx it keeps getting darker. 

AFM I think I am having a miscarriage :-( Going in tomorrow to get another beta but my intuition is telling me it's over, and I'm bleeding. I'm actually ok with it, it happens for a reason and I think I knew all along something was wrong and wasn't too attached. Betas weren't rising well and progesterone plummeted and had to go on pills. I might be wrong but kinda doubt it. So I'll probably be seeing some of you on next months board. FX for sticky beans for everyone who got their bfp's and for AF to stay away for everyone else. <3 <3 <3


----------



## ashley2pink

What day are you finding out the gender alligator? Tomorrow? (Thursday). I am guessing boy!


----------



## mickels

So sorry to all the MC's CP's and BFN's:hugs:. It will happen when the time is right (I know that's the most cliché thing to say, but it is something I believe in). Congrats to all the BFP's, happy and healthy 9 months to all of you:happydance:...

P.S. I've been stalking this thread frequently although I'm already pregnant. I just want to see some more BFP's:haha:


----------



## ashley2pink

Lomelindi- I'm so sorry! I hope you are wrong, but sometimes we just know. 

Congrats Philamy.

I hope you are right Flueky!

Lulu, hope you are! That can definitely be a sign!

I think I am 6dpo, need to go and check when I ovulated. But nothing to report over here. Just trying to keep my uterus warm haha. I heard eating warm foods and wearing socks can help aide in implantation. I don't know why I even try when my thyroid is low, but might as well until I can get it treated!


----------



## ashley2pink

Good to see you Mickels. Glad to see everything is going well in your pregnancy!


----------



## mdscpa

*Lome* - I'm so sorry you're feeling what you're feeling. But I pray the baby sticks and betas keep rising. I had bouts of spotting even red bleeding with DS was put on baby aspirin and progesterone and everything turned out great. Pls stick little one. :hugs:


*Philamy* - I agree with the ladies. Remember when I said I see a shadow on your first test? Now your test in more visible definitely a progression. FX they get darker and darker.


*Lulu* - :rofl: I had to re-read your last post. Like Ali, I too read taste like "penises"... :haha: Maybe it's because we are TTC that's why :haha: Your symptoms sounds promising. FX you get a :bfp: soon.


*Ruskie* - That's a great line. Maybe it being different from your girls means you are having a boy? 


*Flueky *- I hope this is it. Women's instinct is mostly right.


*Mickels/Aligator *- Happy to see you here and still checking in. Glad everything is going well.


*Mrsmummy2 *- I do hope :af: stays away. Goodluck with your test. 


*AFM*, major temp drop at 10dpo. I maybe seeing AF this Saturday not sure if I can test on that day and just wait if I'll be late or not which I doubt. On the bright side, at least this cycle will end soon.


----------



## mrsmummy2

congrats Philamy ! <3 

AFM :bfn: I *think* this morning. I see a weird shadow, but hubby says there's nothing there. Typical man showing little interest at 6am :haha:
No :af: yet though.. so still a chance for me. Not sure if I'm feeling optimistic or not..... :shrug:


----------



## Bloblo

Tbfromlv, Philamy - let me know when i can mark you bfp :bfp:

Mrs mummy - post a pic! Maybe we can see it better than dh :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

good idea blo :haha: 

Will do when I come back from town!


----------



## tbfromlv

This mornings tests. I think its safe to say :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







663D1D86-6389-445F-B1DD-38081E7B88B4.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 14









2C1857FE-EB90-4081-927F-934FB9C394B7.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mdscpa

Lovely dark lines, TB. Congratulations again.


----------



## Bloblo

tbfromlv said:


> This mornings tests. I think its safe to say :bfp:

:wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## swimmyj1

tbfromlv said:


> This mornings tests. I think its safe to say :bfp:

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

I know Im on 6dpo but I started feeling really down about this cycle just a strange feeling this one isnt it :( hoping Im wrong


----------



## LuLu_TTC

"tastes like penises!" So funny:haha:

TB those lines look fantastic!
Philamy - I think big congrats are in order!!
Lome - so sorry. I sure hope your betas come back differently than expected!
MrsMommy - Yes, let's see a pic when you get back!
Flueky - I am with you about a "feeling." I sure hope we are both right!!
MD - 10dpo is still a bit early for AF drop, no? I am hoping it is implantation or just fluctuations. I had a big drop at 9dpo and I have gone back up a bit! FX for you!

AFM - 12dpo this morning. I was honestly hoping to see a bit higher of a temp this morning. BUT, my RHR rose another beat again overnight, so I am praying that is a good sign!! Otherwise I've had relatively NO symptoms. No tender breasts still at all and feeling very normal instead of PMS-y. Decided that I will test tomorrow (assuming my temp is still up and no AF). FX


----------



## AliJo

Love seeing the :bfp:s ladies!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ketushka

I've been away for a few days. Either my ruptured cyst caused bleeding that's exactly like her, or it triggered AF to come early. TMI, but it's clotting and every like AF, and mimicking the heavy/light stages I would expect. So take me off the testing list, please.


----------



## Bloblo

Sorry to hear ketushka :hugs:


----------



## amantila

Was feeling completely normal today and doubtful at 8 dpo, although I woke up with a sore throat and have had a headache all day. Then, on my way to work I felt sharp twinging pain above my pubic bone area that lasted maybe 20 seconds while I was driving. Made me jump. Wondering if that may have been implantation? Who has felt implantation with their previous pregnancies? What does it feel like?


----------



## Philamy

Congrats tbfromlv those are some lovely dark lines!

mine have progressed but not too much but then I guess there has not been even 24 hours since the last test I took :haha: Any way I will take one more tomorrow and then you can mark me down as a bfp

I have booked an appointment with the doctor to get some blood work done to make sure hcg is doubling.
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2018-02-23 07_03_14.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Flueky88

Lomelindi any updates? :hugs:

Ashley in ali signature i see she's expecting a girl :) oh and thank you. I hope I am too. If not it'll be okay. I'm sorry no one had taken your thyroid issue seriously.

Mdscpa thank you. Now to wait at least tww is over halfway done. Sorry for temp drop too. I know it'stoo early for AF but still.

Mrsmommy, when I got bfp at 13dpo last time I shoeed DH and his reaction was, "it's not very dark". It wasn't what I'd consider faibt and definitely not a squinter. FX it darkens :)

Tbfromlv beautiful bfps! I'm so happy for you.



Mickels hehe I know it's fun to see people get bfps. Something exciting about it :) maybe I'm weird?


----------



## Flueky88

Swimmy i hope your intutjon is wrong. With dd I had believed I'd never get pregnant without help as it had been 18 months. The week before bfp i had scheduled appt with fertility specialist. So who knows :)

Lulu hope we are both right too. Hope the increase in hr is a positive sign. Temp is at least not near coverline :)

Ketushka :hugs: I'm sorry

Amantila I think I had some real mild cramps, I know I had a mild backache round 6 and 7dpo. Backache isn't a typical preAf symptom. I continued having mild cramps for weeks that came on and off.

Phil still a solid pink line. Can't wait to hear about ypur betas.

Just want to say in advance I'm sorry I'm not able to chat well on my work days. I dont mean to ignore or forget people. Just too much going on. I can't chat while driving on in people's home. 

Not much here today, just pretty tired, DD barely napped yesterday so she was more restless sleepng overnight. In fact I think I'm going to nap now.


----------



## Alligator

ashley - we are expecting a little girl! So exciting. I totally thought boy all along too but just wanted a healthy baby, so we are thrilled!

amantila - with this pregnancy at 7-8dpo I had strong cramps, which I now know were implantation. I remember texting my mom telling her I was cramping (she was a rock for me after my MC and my periods after the MC were really awful and terrible) but it was too early for my period, it felt exactly like AF cramps. Of course it's different for everyone, but it was STRONG for me. At 10dpo I got a faint BFP!

Good luck ladies - loving the luck in this thread!


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Congrats on the baby girl update Alligator! How exciting! 

Amantilla - can't say anything from experience, but I sure hope that was implantation for you!

Ketushka - I'm sorry, love! Hang in there

Swimmy - it's still very early for you. try not to focus on much until at least 9dpo, that's when you might actually notice/see things. It made my cycles slightly less stressful once I started ignoring everything pre8-9dpo!! FX

AFM - 12dpo late afternoon....I am so exhausted today that I legitimately took an hour nap during my lunch hour....who does that?!?! (I also got 7.5 hours of good sleep last night). Less than 24 hours before I test!!


----------



## lomelindi17

amantila For me I had tiny cramps 9 & 10 dpo, got vf bfp on the evening of 10dpo. Just felt like little slight cramps and some pressure. I had bigger cramps 13 & 14 dpo and some more tiny ones a few days later. It can last a few days and go on and off as the embryo digs in. 

Flueky thanks for asking! No real update yet, got my blood taken just have to wait til the morning for results. But bleeding is a little worse today and sorry tmi but lots of clots so I'm not very hopeful. Chocolate is helping me through the wait lol


----------



## Jessie7003

So my last 2 cycles off the pill were 30 and 31 days and I just started AF on cycle day 24. I really hate the BCP don't think I'll ever touch it again. Never had cycles so irregular in my life! It's so so light but I doubt it'll be just spotting because it's quite red. Sighhh.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats on team pink alligator! 

Lomelindi - sorry for the bleeding.. i hope things will turn out well.

Afm still no AF tonight... I'm very surprised. Trying not to get too hopeful, but its definitely hard. Not to be tmi, but keep having that damp feeling down there :blush: hubby still says he thinks im pregnant but denies anythings on the test.. :wacko:

Came home to take a pic and the line is gone :dohh: 

Will keep updating!!!


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats Alligator! Time to shop for all of those cute baby girl clothes!

I took a nap today. (which I tend to do around this point of the 2ww. I am 7dpo) I had a dream that my husband was using a defibrillator on my heart, but had set one of the electric pad things right above my vagina and I was telling him not to shock me since he had set it there and it was making my uterus vibrate. It was really weird because it felt so real. Not the dream, but the vibrations in my uterus. I ended up waking up, but by then sensation was gone. So I went back to sleep. 
Obviously weird dream anyway. Why would he need to use that on me if I am awake and talking? Haha, dreams are so weird!


----------



## ashley2pink

Jessie7003 said:


> So my last 2 cycles off the pill were 30 and 31 days and I just started AF on cycle day 24. I really hate the BCP don't think I'll ever touch it again. Never had cycles so irregular in my life! It's so so light but I doubt it'll be just spotting because it's quite red. Sighhh.

Frustrating! I feel the same about birth control. I even used the copper IUD which is hormone free but I swear it messed up my uterus. I dont know for sure, but something is off... I will only use condoms from now on! A least until I know for sure I am done having more kids.


----------



## mrsmummy2

No :af: this morning still. Getting hubby to buy me some tests today to do tomorrow or Sunday. I'm soo baffled :dohh: 

Maybe the possible bfp really was a super faint bfp :shrug:


----------



## mdscpa

Glad AF still hasn't find you *mrsmummy*. I hope she won't and a test will confirm your :bfp: FX


*Philamy* - great lines. FX your betas great as well.


*Lome* - Really hoping your #s increase more. Will you be doing an early scan as well? 


*Lulu* - Can't wait to see your test(s) today. FX we see a :bfp:


*AFM* - Temp dropped again still above the coverline but I know I'm heading the AF direction. She might come tomorrow as I expected. Goodluck to all of you still testing.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Im stuck still waiting for af! 5 days late , still very crampy and nausea pretty bad x tested with a cheapy strip test yesterday bfn, tiniest bit of hope that i ovulated really late as my cycles have been wacky but i doubt it !!! Come on af put me out of my misery lol


----------



## mdscpa

I hope she comes soon if you're not getting a :bfp:. So you can make a fresh start. :hugs:


----------



## phantomfaery1

mdscpa said:


> I hope she comes soon if you're not getting a :bfp:. So you can make a fresh start. :hugs:

Thankyou hun x 2ww is bad eniugh let alon 3ww!


----------



## Jessie7003

ashley2pink said:


> Jessie7003 said:
> 
> 
> So my last 2 cycles off the pill were 30 and 31 days and I just started AF on cycle day 24. I really hate the BCP don't think I'll ever touch it again. Never had cycles so irregular in my life! It's so so light but I doubt it'll be just spotting because it's quite red. Sighhh.
> 
> Frustrating! I feel the same about birth control. I even used the copper IUD which is hormone free but I swear it messed up my uterus. I dont know for sure, but something is off... I will only use condoms from now on! A least until I know for sure I am done having more kids.Click to expand...

Yeah contraception is wild! They never tell you, when you start it, how bad it'll be when you stop. However I'm going to put the 'early AF' down to spotting. It's gone this morning! Strange but I can't see it being implantation I doubt I'd be lucky enough for that!


----------



## mdscpa

phantomfaery1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I hope she comes soon if you're not getting a :bfp:. So you can make a fresh start. :hugs:
> 
> Thankyou hun x 2ww is bad eniugh let alon 3ww!Click to expand...


I understand. I'm actually on my 5ww. But my guess (temps) says it will end soon. Probably tomorrow. FINALLY!!!! This was my longest cycle in all my life.


----------



## phantomfaery1

mdscpa said:


> phantomfaery1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> I hope she comes soon if you're not getting a :bfp:. So you can make a fresh start. :hugs:
> 
> Thankyou hun x 2ww is bad eniugh let alon 3ww!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand. I'm actually on my 5ww. But my guess (temps) says it will end soon. Probably tomorrow. FINALLY!!!! This was my longest cycle in all my life.Click to expand...

5ww! It must be driving you crazy!!! Do you have irregular cycles too? X


----------



## mdscpa

After DS, I wasn't temping but tracking when I get AF and they came every month. So I thought my cycle became regular. When we started TTC#2 and started temping that's the first time I got anov cycle. My 2 even cycles were anov so I was kind of expecting this 6th cycle will become anov as well. But then I O'ed and never got a breakthrough bleeding/spotting to start a new cycle. They became so irregular when I started temping again. I even tested when my temp when up high (2dpo) because I thought I may be pregnant and I was expecting AF around that time (for the 2nd time) but it was only ovulation. Cruel body.


----------



## LuLu_TTC

So I caved late last night (12dpo) and took a test...BFN :cry: I bawled my eyes out last night and then cried again at the end of a tv show I was watching, because I was so happy for the ending. So many emotions.
Woke up this morning and my temp went up again and my RHR is still the highest it has ever been for the 6th day in a row! What. The. Heck. My FMU is in a cup in my bathroom, but I am too scared to test again. I think I will wait and see what tomorrow morning brings....so confused.


----------



## lomelindi17

So sorry for the bfn's that is so frustrating waiting in limbo!

Update for me this morning is my hcg came back at 1914 from yesterday (30 dpo/6w+2d). So not good. Doubling time of 128 hours or 2-day increase of 30%. So it is getting slower and slower but still rising. I can't see how it could possibly be a healthy pregnancy at this point. I haven't talked to the doctor yet but I am going to ask for an ultrasound because I'm worried about the possibility of an ectopic. Hopefully it's just a non-viable uterine pregnancy but better to be on the safe side. I need to find out when I should stop taking the progesterone too. Ugh so frustrating waiting around! Just want it to be over with so I can start a new cycle and try again. :wacko:


----------



## tankel

I think you should test again with todays sample. That just me, the testing manic.


----------



## LuLu_TTC

So sorry, Lome. Really hope you get some answers soon. I can't imagine what you are going through. 

Phantom - hang in there, girl!

Tankel - I just don't think I can handle another BFN at this point. I was so confident that this was our cycle. I'll see how the day progresses. No signs of PMS or AF yet


----------



## ashley2pink

Lome- fingers crossed! I really hope your pregnancy is viable, but if not then that it is not ectopic. Im sorry you are going through this! :( 

Lulu-sure hope you can get a BFP today or tomorrow. Its so frustrating to get those BFN's and AF.


----------



## Alligator

I'm sorry Lome..how frustrating, and being in limbo is the worst. Praying for the best possible outcome for you <3

good luck lulu! BFNs are so heartbreaking, but all those signs are so great! It's funny you mention RHR...mine is 78. Pre-pregnancy it was 62-64 depending. It started rising slowly (1-2bpm) post O, and then once I had a positive test it fluctuated and rose abount 3-5bpm for the next month. From about 9 weeks to now it's gone up another 10bpm, give or take (sometimes up a bit, down a bit, etc). So there is some truth to the RHR as sign of pregnancy!


----------



## mrsmummy2

LuLu_TTC - sorry for the bfn <3 

lomelindi17 - sorry about your situation. I really hope it all turns out for the best and you will have a happy healthy 9 months <3


----------



## Philamy

I'm so sorry Lome big hugs I went through a loss early when ttc #2 and had a healthy little boy not long after so I'm crossing my fingers for you x 

Lulu sorry for the bfn hoping it's late implantation and you get a bfp today &#128512; 

I am happy to be marked down as a bfp now tests are slowly getting darker. 

Today I am surprising DP and telling him. I have bought some booties and made a little design with EDD I'm printing off and putting it in a frame with my positive test.
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2018-02-24 07_16_37.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 19









received_10156162437579808.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Alligator

So sweet philamy! Congrats <3


----------



## tbfromlv

Top one yesterday and todays on bottom. I am so paranoid. Do you think its ok that its not darker? FF says 14dpo but I think I am actually 13dpo? Idk tell me to relax!
 



Attached Files:







D50AF84C-539F-466E-B182-B5ECF2FFABDD.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 13


----------



## tbfromlv

Philamy- congrats it&#8217;s so clear now! Cute card too :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

I do think its darker tb!

What a sweet idea philamy!


----------



## Alligator

Bottom one looks darker to me! Try not to stress (I say this even though I did the same thing and compared tests as well).


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Philamy - OFFICIAL congrats. Cute idea!

TB - lines are really looking great. Stressing won't get you anywhere good, just remember that!!


----------



## tankel

its for sure darker TB


----------



## amantila

Tb it looks darker to me too! Looks good! 

Philamy...cute idea! Ive been daydreaming about how to announce our next pregnancy to my husband...if and when that happens. He was kind of disappointed with my running into the bedroom and waking him up at 6am to make him look at a pee stick with our first &#128514;

ASF...feeling very disappointingly normal today at 9dpo


----------



## Flueky88

Tb, definitely darker. I'd try to test frer every 48 hours. You will definitely see progression.

Phil, woohoo. Hope your announcement goes great.

Lulu your bbt is looking pretty good. How long is your lp normally?

Amantila, :rofl: that sounds very similiar to me telling DH on #1. I want to surprise him with #2.

Lomelindi I'm so sorry you are going through this. I hope that if it's not ectopic. I'll be thinking of you.

Mdscpa, long cycles suck when ttc. You have to wait longer to try if you have an unsuccessful cycle. Mine are 35 to 36 usually. I can live with that, but wish they were a bit shorter.

AFM, trying not to symptom spot as it isn't very reliable. Just wish we could find out once we O. I'm thinking I may test Saturday for the heck of it. I'll be 11dpo


----------



## lomelindi17

Hey ladies. My Dr. got me in for a scan this afternoon, they found an empty sac in the uterus. I'm honestly just relieved to have some answers and that it's not ectopic or anything. I'm going to stop taking the progesterone and expect to miscarry soon. They also found a big dermoid cyst on my ovary that has to be removed before we can ttc again unfortunately. So it's a bummer but it's all for the best because we wouldn't have found out about the cyst if this hadn't happened. On a positive note I can have a much-needed drink tonight! :wine: 

Wishing you all luck getting your bfp's and a happy and healthy 9 months to those who are pregnant. Thanks for your support during the past few days! :flower:


----------



## mdscpa

*Lome* - sorry this happened. :hugs: Go have a :wine: just don't drown yourself. <3


*Lulu* - So sorry about the :bfn: Temp still looking great so let's hold on to that.


*Philamy* - That's brilliant idea. Congrats again. Have a h&h 9 mos ahead of you. 


*TB* - it really is darker today. Try not to worry a line is a line easier said than done I know. :haha: You and your baby will be fine.


*amantila* - FX you get a :bfp: 


*AFM*, another major temp drop. She should be here today like I expected.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry for big temp drop today mdscpa <3 hope she comes soon so you can get onto next cycle.

Im so sorry lomelindi :hugs:

Afm still no af (3 days late now) so nervous to test its unreal:haha: cant seem to face a possible bfn :dohh:


----------



## Jessie7003

So my spotting from 2 days ago hasn't come back so I'm going to hold out and test tomorrow morning! If that was implantation I know your best to wait at least 2-3 days so FX! Going to use ICs until the day my AF is due and if I get a line on them I am going to get a FRER!


----------



## mickels

Congrats Phillamy, that's such an awesome idea. I'm not good with things like that, I literally just ran into the bedroom and asked DH if he saw what I saw:haha:, it was actually kinda funny... H&H 9 months 

TB it does look darker to me:happydance:, congrats and H&H 9 months to you


----------



## ashley2pink

When will you test MrsMummy? Hope you are pregnant!

Philamy, congrats!

Good luck Jessie!Hope it was implantation!

Lome- I'm so sorry. Feel better

I plan to test with SMU today.. its just past midnight on saturday where I am. I will only be 9dpo so not expecting to see anything. Even if I tested later I dont expect anything to come of this cycle. Testing early somehow makes me feel less sad when AF starts since I know to expect it. I am getting random sharp twinge pains in my uterus, sometimes kind of right sided. I have now come to associate them with not being pregnant since I have had these about every cycle we have been TTC this time around.. really wonder what the heck its from.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ashley2pink - im going to use fmu on sunday morning as its already saturday morning 8am here, no tests in the house and dont want to waste a test on a mid afternoon urine :haha:


----------



## Philamy

Thanks ladies it went really well even a few happy tears. 

TB lines look good and darker remember it takes 48 hours for hcg to double so that looks good to me. I have been testing every morning and have to keep reminding myself that also :haha: 

it's Saturday night here and I'm off to the doctors Tuesday for bloodwork. I'll keep you updated with numbers. 

Hope you don't mind I'll hang around I'm crossing my fingers for all of you. I have posted a pic of the surprise.
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2018-02-24 20_39_34.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## mrsmummy2

How adorable philamy! <3


----------



## swimmyj1

That is super cute!!!


----------



## Jessie7003

ashley2pink said:


> When will you test MrsMummy? Hope you are pregnant!
> 
> Philamy, congrats!
> 
> Good luck Jessie!Hope it was implantation!
> 
> Lome- I'm so sorry. Feel better
> 
> I plan to test with SMU today.. its just past midnight on saturday where I am. I will only be 9dpo so not expecting to see anything. Even if I tested later I dont expect anything to come of this cycle. Testing early somehow makes me feel less sad when AF starts since I know to expect it. I am getting random sharp twinge pains in my uterus, sometimes kind of right sided. I have now come to associate them with not being pregnant since I have had these about every cycle we have been TTC this time around.. really wonder what the heck its from.

Thank you! I know the feeling it's so stressful! I doubt it'll have been implantation I just don't think I'd be that lucky! Me and my OH BD the night before the spotting so maybe it was just that unfortunately though I had real cramps with it so I'm not too sure!


----------



## Jessie7003

Philamy said:


> Thanks ladies it went really well even a few happy tears.
> 
> TB lines look good and darker remember it takes 48 hours for hcg to double so that looks good to me. I have been testing every morning and have to keep reminding myself that also :haha:
> 
> it's Saturday night here and I'm off to the doctors Tuesday for bloodwork. I'll keep you updated with numbers.
> 
> Hope you don't mind I'll hang around I'm crossing my fingers for all of you. I have posted a pic of the surprise.

That is lovely!


----------



## swimmyj1

Do you guys see anything? I feel like 8dpo is too early for anything but I keep having line eye.
 



Attached Files:







2F9AEFDF-B80D-43C1-B8E5-575AB6D94A18.jpeg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 27









7CB419EF-999A-46C7-B193-17545E912378.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mrsmummy2

Couldnt resist and took a blue dye this afternoon... bfn.... hubby says he sees something but im not sure..... feeling out. I have 1 left that ill take tomorrow. Will save reds for if af doesnt arrive in a few days :shrug:


----------



## co_fostermom

Well Im 8dpiui today. I know its early but the line showed up right away so Im worried that its a remnant of my trigger shot. Gosh I hope its real. Not sure if you can see the line in the picture but I figured Id post it anyway. Its just a cheapy.
 



Attached Files:







E22118AF-F033-469D-A9C8-4E372EC23EBD.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 22









93AAAD5A-F67F-40AF-8EC7-FA10ECC8513D.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## ashley2pink

co_fostermom said:


> Well Im 8dpiui today. I know its early but the line showed up right away so Im worried that its a remnant of my trigger shot. Gosh I hope its real. Not sure if you can see the line in the picture but I figured Id post it anyway. Its just a cheapy.

I see it. I hope its a real BFP! I am not familiar with trigger shots, when does it normally get our of your system? Hopefully your tests will just keep getting darker and darker! Good luck!


----------



## ashley2pink

swimmyj1 said:


> Do you guys see anything? I feel like 8dpo is too early for anything but I keep having line eye.

I see something, but almost looks like there are 2 lines? So not sure. Hope its the start of a BFP for you.


----------



## ashley2pink

mrsmummy2 said:


> Couldnt resist and took a blue dye this afternoon... bfn.... hubby says he sees something but im not sure..... feeling out. I have 1 left that ill take tomorrow. Will save reds for if af doesnt arrive in a few days :shrug:

Aww, sorry :( Hopefully your hubby is right and did see something.


----------



## ashley2pink

I plan to test in the next hour or so. Not even excited about it. The first 5 cycles I would get so nervous and excited to test. Now it's like whatever, not going to be positive anyway. In a way it helps me not feel so sad to see BFN's. At first I hated when I didnt feel positive about a cycle, but now it is what gets me through! Of course it is still hard and frustrating to keep getting BFN's and then AF. Just so confused about why it is not working this time around! I know I sound so negative!


----------



## co_fostermom

Ashley I've read that every woman is different when it comes to trigger shots but the average is 10 days after your shot. Some women test out of the trigger way before then...others after. This is my first time triggering and I didn't test afterwards so I have no clue if it's the real thing or not. Gah I wish I hadn't tested so early lol! I expected to see a negative at 8dpo. Thanks for the well wishes though!


----------



## tbfromlv

Co foster- I had a trigger shot in my December cycle and I didn&#8217;t test it out of my system. I got a positive at 14dpt (12dpo) for about two or three days then went negative again. I figured it was the trigger but it&#8217;s possible it was real and was just a CP.. I hope yours is a true BFP!!FXd!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Still no af :-/ is a bit strange seems like forever! Cd34 6 days late......


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck ashley!


----------



## co_fostermom

GL phantom and ashley!!!


----------



## phantomfaery1

co_fostermom said:


> GL phantom and ashley!!!

Have pretty much given up hope now bfn 2 days ago just want af now x stuck of being stuck in limbo


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thats how i feel phantom. Af was due Wednesday.... now its Saturday night and still a no show but had 3 :bfn: :nope:


----------



## phantomfaery1

mrsmummy2 said:


> Thats how i feel phantom. Af was due Wednesday.... now its Saturday night and still a no show but had 3 :bfn: :nope:

Do you track ov? Maybe you ovulated late?


----------



## mrsmummy2

No tracking at all really as we only started ttc mid cycle this month after a mc last year. I was temping when ttc after the mc last year but it got so stressful we decided to give up over christmas and the new year. Im going to test again tomorrow morning with fmu and go from there. Todays test was at 1.30pm .. probably millionth urine of the day :haha: so probably wasnt wise to do it then!
Hubby thinks ill get a bfp.. he says he just "feels" like i am :shrug: we shall see!!


----------



## phantomfaery1

mrsmummy2 said:


> No tracking at all really as we only started ttc mid cycle this month after a mc last year. I was temping when ttc after the mc last year but it got so stressful we decided to give up over christmas and the new year. Im going to test again tomorrow morning with fmu and go from there. Todays test was at 1.30pm .. probably millionth urine of the day :haha: so probably wasnt wise to do it then!
> Hubby thinks ill get a bfp.. he says he just "feels" like i am :shrug: we shall see!!

Fingers crossed you get your bfp soon!! Its so stressful not knowing x baby dust to you! X


----------



## mrsmummy2

:dust: to you too! Hopefully if this isnt our cycle it'll be soon!


----------



## mdscpa

I'm FINALLY out ladies (happy but disappointed). She came yesterday and was so so heavy. Not sure if having a very long cycle has something to do with that.

Goodluck to you all still in for testing. I hope you all get :bfp:


:dust:


----------



## ashley2pink

Sorry about AF Mdscpa. Thought sometimes it's kind of a relief when AF finally starts when you aren't sure and just in limbo!
Good Luck phantom. Hopefully the long cycle turns out to be a BFP.

I didn't update earlier since I tested right before we had to leave for my older 2 dd's gymnastics competition. It was BFN as expected. Will test again tomorrow at 10dpo! I feel like at 10dpo there is a good chance to see a BFP if I am in fact pregnant, but I am very doubtful I am.


----------



## mrsmummy2

:bfn: this morning fmu. 
Would just like :af: to show now and put me out of my misery so i can get on with the next cycle....


----------



## amantila

Im sorry mrsmummy. I hope you get a fresh start with a new cycle soon if your bfp isnt coming. 

BFN for me this morning at 11 dpo on a frer. Feeling very out this cycle. Got my bfp for my son (with a nice clear line) at 10 dpo on an frer so not feeling optimistic about this cycle. Waiting for AF to come now. Wont test again unless she doesnt show. Good luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## Bloblo

Sorry for the bfn's and af showing up for a lot of you. :hugs2:
It sounds like a complete cliché, but for me it happened when I least expected it, when I decided that I will just see ttc as a fun hobby and stopped focusing on the end goal, but rather on having fun with the process. That was quite difficult after 18 cycles of trying, but somehow the change in my attitude just worked for me.

Anyway.... 

We have 4 days left in the month. I am expecting at least 5 bfp's. Come on girls! You can do it! :flower:


----------



## TTC74

Negative hpts. Temp dropped. Massive cramping. So ready to move on from this CP!


----------



## Flueky88

Ttc I'm so sorry :(

Blo, I conceived dd on our 18 month. The week before I called and set up appt with fertility specialist as I thought it wasn't going to appen without help. 

AFM, tested at 11dpo. I think I see a super squinters. Hoping it's not indent. It's definitely too faint to catch on camera. I don't think I'll test again til the first. I'll have AF by then if chemical or never even true bfp.


----------



## tbfromlv

I will be having an early loss too. I had a beta Thursday which was fine but my follow up yesterday showed minimal increase (not even by half). I expect AF will come sometime this week. This is my 3rd one (maybe 4th) in 6 months.

Ladies still on it, good luck!


----------



## Bloblo

So sorry ttc74 & tbfromlv :hugs:
Sending tons of baby dust for your sticky beans next cycle. :dust:


----------



## co_fostermom

tbf I'm so sorry.

Turns out yesterday's test was leftover trigger shot as today's test was bfn. I'm 9dpo today so I know that's still super early. And now I know I can trust any + results moving forward.


----------



## TTC74

Tbf - Ive had 3 or 4 in the past 6 months, too. Its just miserable. I really wanted a boy, but Im starting to lose hope. Maybe my eggs are just too old.


----------



## mrsmummy2

So sorry ttc & tbfromlv :hugs:


----------



## Dragomir

Can I join the list please? Got my BFP yesterday at 9dpo :)


----------



## Bloblo

Congrats Dragomir


----------



## phantomfaery1

Tonights test
 



Attached Files:







20180225_193136.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats dragomir


----------



## ashley2pink

BFN today at 10dpo using wondfo IC.

I have been having some mild cramping on and off today. It's too early for AF since I have a 15 day luteal phase. But I have been a mess down there the last few cycles, so I never know when or why I will have random pains and twinges. This is the 2nd time this month I have had weird cramps. The first was a few days before I ovulated. I honestly wondered if I would start AF even if it was really early in my cycle. But nothing came of it. These cramps arent as intense but are lasting longer. Maybe I have endo? Pretty frustrating. 

So so sorry to TTC74 and TB. So awful. Good luck on your next cycles.

Fostermom, good luck!! I hope you get your BFP in the next couple of days!


----------



## Philamy

I am so sorry TB and ttc on that news.

Could I ask a question how dark did your tests get I'm really worried as mine still are not as dark as control line. I am stopping testing now before I loose my mind its out of my control. 

I will be getting bloods done tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2018-02-26 07_08_00.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## co_fostermom

Philamy...I wouldn't put much stock in the test line becoming as dark as or darker than the control line. It's not an ovulation test. Those work completely differently. Test lines can vary day to day and have nothing to do with your pregnancy (unless they start disappearing all together). More often it's the specific brand, specific test, batch of tests in that brand, etc. Try not to stress yourself out about it. If it helps, I'd go and have a beta done so you can have a doctor monitoring the hcg progress. 

Your pictures look great. That's about as positive as the tests get!

Congrats!


----------



## swimmyj1

Philamy- I know its impossible but I wouldnt put too much into line progression with my daughter the lines never became as dark as the control line. It had me scared all the time even after we had seen a heart beat at 6 weeks and rechecked at 8 weeks. 

9dpo bfn not really a surprise there. Guess I was just hoping I would get one sense 9dpo was when I got a + with my daughter


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry for bfn ashley and swimmy. 

Phil, I still see progression.


----------



## mdscpa

Philamy said:


> I am so sorry TB and ttc on that news.
> 
> Could I ask a question how dark did your tests get I'm really worried as mine still are not as dark as control line. I am stopping testing now before I loose my mind its out of my control.
> 
> I will be getting bloods done tomorrow


I agree with the ladies. A line is a line and doesn't need to be darker than the control line. But I understand it's really worrisome (I did with DS) if it helps here's my FRER with him at 16dpo SMU that made me asked DH to get to the hospital and ask for a beta. Did another test (diff. brand) that night and it was much better still not darker than the control line.
 



Attached Files:







FRER 16dpo - Oct. 11.2014.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8









Beta No. 1 - Oct. 11, 2014.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 18


----------



## phantomfaery1

Could this be start of very late bfp or am i seeing things!
 



Attached Files:







20180226_085536.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mrsmummy2

I think i see a shadow phantom! I really hope this is the start of your bfp.


----------



## phantomfaery1

mrsmummy2 said:


> I think i see a shadow phantom! I really hope this is the start of your bfp.

Am nowhere near getting my hopes up x still dont think this is the cycle x but crazier things have happened i guess x so wanna be out of limbo now!


----------



## mrsmummy2

How many dpo are you?


----------



## phantomfaery1

Im 22dpo (i think) period 8 days late


----------



## mrsmummy2

Its crazy isnt it how some people get a bfp early even before af then others it takes foreverrrrr! I'm so fed up of waiting


----------



## phantomfaery1

Just want to know either way now


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yeah same here... 5 days late for me and still only 1 maybe possibly super faint line :nope:


----------



## phantomfaery1

Uhhh our bodies are playing mean tricks!!! If no af im going dr at end of week my periods have been irregular since i had implant out in june!! Good luck to you hun!


----------



## swimmyj1

10dpo and negative, Im on progesterone but I feel like af is coming anyway (thats super annoying lol)


----------



## LuLu_TTC

TB and TTC, i'm so sorry ladies. 

AFM - AF showed on Saturday. This one hit me particularly hard as I felt very confident in our chances. I spent Sunday morning at brunch with 4 girlfriends that are all mommas now. Then I spent Sunday afternoon bawling my eyes out again, so that was fun. Calling OB to talk about the next step in fertility today....this was now our 15th cycle trying. :wacko:


----------



## thencomesbebe

LuLu_TTC said:


> TB and TTC, i'm so sorry ladies.
> 
> AFM - AF showed on Saturday. This one hit me particularly hard as I felt very confident in our chances. I spent Sunday morning at brunch with 4 girlfriends that are all mommas now. Then I spent Sunday afternoon bawling my eyes out again, so that was fun. Calling OB to talk about the next step in fertility today....this was now our 15th cycle trying. :wacko:

Sending you giant hugs LuLu! It will happen for us, our bfps are just around the corner :hugs:


----------



## co_fostermom

Ladies....I think I have the start to my :bfp: !!!! I'm 10dpo so it makes sense that it's faint right???

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0650.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Co-foster - it does look like something, but I am a little wary when it comes to blue-dye tests. I have gotten a few false positives/evaps from them, so I may suggest trying a different brand the next time you test, just to be sure. I hope it is the start of your BFP though!! GL

Bebe - Thanks girl, I sure hope so. I feel like I am at the end of my wits here.


----------



## mrsmummy2

co_fostermom said:


> Ladies....I think I have the start to my :bfp: !!!! I'm 10dpo so it makes sense that it's faint right???
> 
> What do you think?

I see something! Fx :dust:


----------



## co_fostermom

So I decided to take this...it was decidedly smu right after a coffee w/ milk. 

I didn't see anything right away, stepped away to take a shower and came back to this. I never get dried positives on $ store tests...probably took this 11-20 minutes after taking the test so I'm not exactly counting it...just want opinions. It looks gray in the picture but it's pink irl.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0662.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Alligator

Lulu I am so sorry...hugs <3

co - I see that line! Agreed about blue dye tests but I will say that was about the same line I saw on that test at the start of this pregnancy (I had ICs, FRER and CB's because I am a crazy test lady).


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see the line co! :dust:


----------



## co_fostermom

Ps...Lulu I'm sorry about AF showing up. :-(


----------



## ashley2pink

Lulu- I am so sorry!! I hope you can get some answers!

Fostermom- looks like a BFP to me. Hope it gets darker!

I had my appointment today at the fertility clinic. I was prescribed 75mcg of synthroid. I really, really hope it is as easy as getting my thyroid to a better level to get me to finally get pregnant. It almost seems too easy though.
He did a transvaginal ultrasound and said my ovaries don't show signs that I ovulated this cycle. But you can't always tell right? I am 11dpo right now. He said I could start Femara this coming cycle. I am not sure what I want to do. I would probably just go for it if it wasnt so expensive out of pocket.
He also wants me to get something where they insert dye in my uterus to check for fibroids, polyps, adhesions. I cant remember what it is called. I can do that around cycle day 9 I think. He said I can also get an HSG to check if my tubes are blocked. I guess if my other dye test is normal than I will do that to rule out any problems there. All I know is I feel the rush to get pregnant asap as I am having bad anxiety and I need to take a break in a couple months. I think I will take a full 6 months off. Sounds insane since I am so wanting to get pregnant asap, but this anxiety is no joke.


----------



## co_fostermom

Ashley...I've been taking levothyroxine (synthroid) for a little over a year now. I wouldn't say it helped me to get pregnant (still working on that bit) but it did help other things, like headaches and not feeling rested after sleeping. I hope it helps you like it helped me! In general, I'd say that if other systems in your body are functioning properly, it's easier to become pregnant because your body is "happy." Same principle of cortisol and oxytocin. Too much cortisol and you will NOT get pregnant, so be sure to do anything you can to reduce stressors in your life. 

As far as Femara...if you have a Good Day Pharmacy nearby, they sell Femara for $18 for one round of it. I'd call some other pharmacies to see what they sell it for as well to see if you can get a better price. I've used two rounds of it so far and the second cycle it made me successfully grow a follicle. It's worth it and is MUCH better than clomid (it's gentler on your ovaries and it also doesn't have side effects). 

So far, with assisted conception, the only prescriptions I've had to get that were SUPER expensive were the trigger shot and progesterone...and that one you'll have to take if your progesterone is low until the 10th week of your pregnancy, starting before you find out you're pregnant (but stopping if you're not). I called around and Walgreens has progesterone for $71 which is the cheapest out of all the pharmacies I could think of and called. Costco has the next best price at $96. The Trigger shot was $145 from a specialty pharmacy that mails it to you. 

I hope this info helps you make a more educated decision on next steps and I hope you start to feel encouraged and hopeful again. :) :hugs:


----------



## Philamy

so sorry Lulu ! 

Ladies I can see those that is how mine. started and was not even in the 10 minute time window so fingers crossed for you.

I am officially not testing anymore did one last night and have come to the conclusion that my evening urine has more hcg.

I have my beta today at doctor so will post when I get those results back.
 



Attached Files:







Collage 2018-02-27 13_26_12.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tbfromlv

Co foster- I se it- hope its a BFP for you

Ashley, have you heard of the app GoodRX? You can find the best prices on different prescriptions around you. I took a screen shot of the Femera search.

Also progesterone is often covered by insurance. I got mine from Walgreens for $30
 



Attached Files:







19A05D64-90D3-4CDF-BC1B-951FC152F05B.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Flueky88

Lulu I'm so sorry, I think I'm going to join you soon in AF boat. Spotted this morning.

Co congrats. Bfp for sure!!

Ashley, I'm sorry you are going tgriugh thus. Good RX lets you know where drugs are cheapest. 

Phil looking good!!

AFM I expect AF to show tomorrow, Wednesday latest had episode of spotting this a.m. spotting isn't a good sign for me. I think I'll start vitex to lengthen my lp.


----------



## co_fostermom

So I'm not gonna lie I'm kind of a crazy tester...starting to run out lol. I took this cheapy this afternoon. Broke my own rule taking it out of the casing but that was the only way I could get a decent picture of it. It seems darker than the other two tests today but it's thin...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0663.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## co_fostermom

Here's what it looked like in the casing.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0680 3.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Philamy

that def looks like the start of a bfp to me &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## mrsmummy2

So confused.... bfn with digi this morn fmu. 6 days late now....


----------



## ashley2pink

Fostermom, thanks. How many of those medicated Femara cycles have you done? Do you not ovulate normally? I am just trying to figure out if I should do it. So, the cost of the ultrasounds that are done with the Femara cycles is what is most expensive. It is $550 for the 2 ultrasounds. That does not include the Femara or trigger shot. If I knew it would work I would do it in a heartbeat!
And I have not heard about the progesterone. Does Femara typically cause your progesterone levels to lower? In January I had my progesterone testes at 7dpo and it was 19.5. The RE said that was great. But then why would I need Femara? Maybe I am not producing good quality eggs but my progesterone is high?


----------



## ashley2pink

mrsmummy2 said:


> So confused.... bfn with digi this morn fmu. 6 days late now....

How annoying! I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but do you know when you ovulated for sure? I would be going crazy if i was that late but with BFN's. I hope you can get it figured out asap


----------



## ashley2pink

Oh and to update on my 11dpo test, it was negative :( I was not expecting a positive, but I have that little bit of hope that maybe it will be this time. I just want to be pregnant already!
A friend just announced today she is pregnant with her 6th.. Her youngest just turned 1. It's exciting, but i will admit I kind of felt like "what about me? When will it be my turn?". I know some of you who have been trying for much longer than my not quite 8 months will probably think this is nothing. And yes, it is not that long compared to those who try for years, but this has been very difficult for me. I am just trying to keep my anxiety away and the last month or so I have been doing pretty well. I feel good for the most part. But I do get scared of it all coming back!


----------



## mrsmummy2

No i havent been tracking as i wanted to take it easy this time no stressing. That backfired huh :nope:


----------



## Bloblo

Philamy - those lines look amazing!

Co_fostermom, its very promising. If the pics were taken within the time frame, i would call it a bfp! :happydance:

Mrsmummy - perhaps you didn't o yet? It has happened to me before (perhaps twice within the 19 cycles of ttc) that I ovulated a week or more late... How is your bd timing looking in case o was late? 

Ashley - 8 months can feel like an eternity if you are waiting for that bfp, so your feelings are completely valid. And believe me - i have shed many tears over friends' pregnancy announcements in the past. :hugs:
Your time will come! :flower:

Flueky, so sorry for the spotting! Keeping fingers crossed that its IB.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Cofoster - looks bfp to me :happydance:

Blo - umm not too bad. Depends when i did O i guess. We havent dtd for about a week now as 1. Ive felt too tired and 2. I was almost certain i was already pregnant so put it to the back of my mind. We did dtd quite a few times between suspected O day and 24th feb though... i would say i had it pretty covered but cannot be sure. Ive taken the plunge and booked an app with the dr this morning.... hoping she will at least offer me some advice/do a test or bloods. I have a pinching pain on my left side that keeps coming and going and af style cramps without the dragging feeling... arghhh :dohh: im not even bothered if its a true negative at this point i just want to get on with the next cycle :nope: how people cope month after month with uncertainty i have no idea!!


----------



## Jessie7003

So that spotting I had the other day couldn't be implantation as I have tested bfn today! Very light brown cm now so I assume AF is right round the corner!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry for the bfn jessie <3 


Just got home from the Dr's... negative urine test but barely squeezed a few drops out! (however I think I finally believe I'm not pregnant...) They were going to do bloods, but another dr came in and said there's no rush :dohh: asked me to wait another week and test again if :af: doesn't show..... also have to give a sample as i had a temp of 37.8 so they were concerned it could be a water infection. Assume this _could_ explain the lack of af?! 
Since getting home I have cramps in my back (honestly similar to those you get in really late pregnancy!! What on earth is my body doing to me?! So ready for this cycle to be over and get on with it!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Mrsmummy - Im sorry that back pain sounds miserable :( I hope they can figure out whats going on soon.

Afm - 11dpo and a bfn :( I dont have any symptoms like I have with other pregnancys so not shocked. Torn between going back to the fertility dr or just deciding one baby is enough for me.


----------



## CanadianMoose

AF came


----------



## co_fostermom

Ashley Ive done two cycles so far. You are correct, the ultrasounds are expensive. I thought you were just referring to the meds. 

I dont normally ovulate on my own. As far as I know, Femara has nothing to do with low progesterone. The only reason theres a chance of a hope of being pregnant this cycle is because of the Femara. 

To that, FRER this morning was bfn. I dont get it. Not after two faint positives yesterday (and one was in the middle of the afternoon!) Im 11dpo today. Bbs are still sore...still have cramping.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks swimmy. Sorry for bfn :hugs:

Sorry for bfn Canadianmoose :hugs: 

How odd cofoster?! Was it a different brand? Retest tomorrow for sure. :dust:


----------



## Dream143r

CanadianMoose - so sorry about AF.

co - those tests from yesterday look promising. Hopefully it was just a shotty FRER and you get some better lines tomorrow.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Took this today x think im seeing some imaginary lines x had some orange/brown spotting which is weird so think af might be on its way
 



Attached Files:







20180227_142703.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Flueky88

AF arrived back to wtt.


----------



## ashley2pink

How confusing and frustrating Fostermom..Ugh, I feel for you. I hope you can still get your BFP this cycle.
Sorry about AF Flueky and CanadianMoose.


----------



## ashley2pink

I am pretty sure I ovulate just fine is the thing. My progesteron # at 7dpo was well above the minimum. Also, my OPK's seem to be very accurate..I always start AF 15 days after my OPK's say I am ovulating. But could it be possible to be releasing small immature eggs and still have a strong progesterone? I am super confused. 
Has anyone used Femara without the trigger? If so do they still do ultrasounds to check on your follicles? I am assuming it wouldnt be necessary since the ultrasounds are to time when to use the trigger correct? I think I may request to go just the femara route and i will use OPK's. Maybe at least even just 1 cycle untriggered. Then the next cycle try it with the trigger. I just cringe to think of spending $700 ish for all of that. The femara itself is $10 at sams club it looks like and I am a member there. I never ever go (costco shopper here), but now I can put it to good use!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ashley because the Femara affects your follicles growing, they like to monitor you whether you trigger or not. They like to do trigger to force ovulation at the appropriate time (not too early or too late like your body could do)Also side note on if you do trigger, I got my trigger shot from fertilitypharmacy for $104.. so a little cheaper.


----------



## Jessie7003

mrsmummy2 said:


> Sorry for the bfn jessie <3
> 
> 
> Just got home from the Dr's... negative urine test but barely squeezed a few drops out! (however I think I finally believe I'm not pregnant...) They were going to do bloods, but another dr came in and said there's no rush :dohh: asked me to wait another week and test again if :af: doesn't show..... also have to give a sample as i had a temp of 37.8 so they were concerned it could be a water infection. Assume this _could_ explain the lack of af?!
> Since getting home I have cramps in my back (honestly similar to those you get in really late pregnancy!! What on earth is my body doing to me?! So ready for this cycle to be over and get on with it!!

Nothing worse than not knowing what's going on! Feel for you! Hopefully you know soon! Haven't started AF yet but expect it in the next few days. If it doesn't start I've one last ic here but not holding out much hope!


----------



## Philamy

1st levels of hcg is in at 75 I'm not feeling very confident anymore &#55357;&#56866;. Next test is tomorrow
.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Philamy said:


> 1st levels of hcg is in at 75 I'm not feeling very confident anymore &#65533;&#65533;. Next test is tomorrow
> .

Those are in normal range try not worry they should double :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Philamy what dpo are you? The first one doesn&#8217;t matter much, it&#8217;s the doubling you see.


----------



## Philamy

I would have been about 17-18dpo


----------



## Philamy

I'll keep you updated with my bloods tomorrow.


----------



## ashley2pink

Is clomid as effective as femara? Maybe I will request to try that first. Or do they also monitor follicles on that?


----------



## ashley2pink

Good luck Philamy. My hcg with my 2nd dd was only 10 at 14 dpo! But it doubled every 48 hrs so they weren't concerned


----------



## mickels

co_fostermom said:


> So I'm not gonna lie I'm kind of a crazy tester...starting to run out lol. I took this cheapy this afternoon. Broke my own rule taking it out of the casing but that was the only way I could get a decent picture of it. It seems darker than the other two tests today but it's thin...

I did exactly the same thing... :haha: Took the strip out of the casing because I wasn't sure if what I was seeing was real


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck philamy <3


----------



## phantomfaery1

Just done another cheapy strip test. Bfn had enough now just want AF &#128546; cd38


----------



## Dream143r

sorry phantom. Don't give up


----------



## co_fostermom

So sorry phantom...I understand the feeling completely.

So this morning's FRER was bfn but my CB+- had this super super faint line. Please tell me I'm not seeing things. I'm 12dpo today. Really starting to get discouraged. But my hcg levels are usually at 0 and if I double every 24 hours, I don't think I'd even have reached 25mIU yet right? I'd be at like, 15?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0685.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 13









IMG_0697.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0698.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Dream143r

co - hard to say on those blue dyes. I always see a squinter on them, no matter what.


----------



## co_fostermom

Maybe I should be a normal adult and wait until Friday when I'm 14dpo lol.


----------



## ashley2pink

13dpo and BFN.. I also started spotting today, so I am moving on over to the March thread since I'm sure AF is on her way


----------



## tlc92

Hope y'all don't mind me joining in just need some advice I'm13 days late I got two test that have super faint line think I may have implanted late but still worried its so faint and I'm so late any advice would be appreciated thx will post pic if phone let's me


----------



## co_fostermom

Ashley I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn and spotting! :hugs:

tlc92 - the best advice I can give is to keep testing until AF shows up. If she still doesn't show up but you've also not confirmed a positive pregnancy test, it would be best to speak with your dr and have a quantitative blood test done. Hope everything is okay. :)


----------



## Philamy

So my second set of hcg levels came in and personally I don't think it looks good at all. Numbers went from 75 to 129 in 44 hours. So about 56 hours doubling time. 

The weird thing is my doctor seems happy with that and has not asked for any more hcg levels to be do e just that we book a scan in for the 12th March. 

Don't know how I'm going to cope waiting 10 days wondering if we are going to see an empty sac or not &#55357;&#56851;


----------



## mrsmummy2

Phantom - totally with you. Bfn and cd35 :shrug:


----------



## phantomfaery1

mrsmummy2 said:


> Phantom - totally with you. Bfn and cd35 :shrug:

Do you track ov? Really hope we ovulated late or implanted late x its so fustrating isnt it x fingers crossed and baby dust to you! X


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nope i hadnt tracked this time around as didnt want to get stressed :dohh: backfired on me ! 
Good luck!

I've been reading about "anovulatory cycles "... wondering if thats what it was!


----------



## swimmyj1

Im philamy my hcg didnt quite double ever 48 hours at first wth my dd I think I was closer to 52 hour doubling time. I called back and begged for an hcg repeat and they finally gave it to me. Fingers crossed for you! 



Philamy said:


> So my second set of hcg levels came in and personally I don't think it looks good at all. Numbers went from 75 to 129 in 44 hours. So about 56 hours doubling time.
> 
> The weird thing is my doctor seems happy with that and has not asked for any more hcg levels to be do e just that we book a scan in for the 12th March.
> 
> Don't know how I'm going to cope waiting 10 days wondering if we are going to see an empty sac or not &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## co_fostermom

Philamy at least what I've read about hcg doubling is that it takes 24-72 hours...so 56 would be somewhere in between right? If you're doctor is not worried about it, maybe you shouldn't be? I say that completely understanding of what you might be feeling though.

Tests today were negative...well...the CB+- was faint positive, as was yesterday's, but to that, I think that's a problem with the brand because I've gotten faint, barely-there positives on many a CB+- and it was actually negative. I don't know if it's something wrong with my body or if it's something wrong with the brand. FRER was negative. 

I'm 13dpiui today. I'm wondering if I'm only 12dpo though? They didn't check my follicle to see if it had collapsed on the day of the iui so I'm wondering if it had. Either way, I emailed my dr and asked about next steps because I feel like I'm out and this is useless. 

Does anyone know about late implantation? How many dpo is too late? How many dpo is possible? This tww has been the worst ever.


----------



## tlc92

Thanks going to test again this weekend trying to get a appointment with my gyn she's has been wanting to see me anyway so going to talk to her about all this missing a period is not unusual for me I have severe pcos and sometimes don't have period unless on BC


----------



## Bloblo

Philamy, i agree with fostermom - hcg should double in less than 72 hours. I think there is still ALOT of hope for your bean to be sticky!

Keep us updated!


----------



## Philamy

Thank you every one had a good chat with my doctor in tears this morning. I just have to proceed ahead that everything is good and try not to worry so much. Scan booked for the 12th so hoping we see a heartbeat.


----------



## tlc92

Here's a pic of my test yesterday morning its so light can hardly see on camera but I swear its there
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180301_175227.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## co_fostermom

TLC I think I see something. Can you post a non-inverted picture of it?


----------



## tlc92

Here's non inverted its super light but came up in 1 minute
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180301_172008.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## amantila

:bfn: and AF with stomach virus for me.


----------



## tlc92

Amantila so sorry to hear best of luck to you for next cycle


----------



## swimmyj1

Im out this cycle. Good luck to everyone! Im taking a month off of ttc before going back to the fertility doc for more testing. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Af finally arrived 9 days late finally arrived me!


----------



## Bloblo

Sorry for af ladies! :cry:

Tlc - i see the line!


----------



## phantomfaery1

mrsmummy2 said:


> Af finally arrived 9 days late finally arrived me!

So sorry about af hun x but atleast you can try again now  im still waiting for mine, its getting ridiculous 12 days late. Have had nothing apart from the tiniest bit of brown spotting a few days ago. Starting to worry i might have pcos but i dont know a huge amount about it to be fair. 50% of me us hoping it was implantation bleeding and get more tests, the other 50% doesnt wanna look at another test again :-( cd40


----------



## co_fostermom

Well, what looked like a super faint positive on a FRER this morning faded away after 10 minutes. It was so faint to begin with that my phone couldn't even pick it up so I was probably just imagining it. So I'm calling it :bfn: I'm 14dpiui and waiting to hear back from my dr. to see if I should stop taking meds now. 

Phantom, I have PCOS. It affects 1 in 10 women and it's quite common. I have a harder time getting pregnant because I also was born with a unicornuate uterus and only one ovary attached. There's loads of women with PCOS who have had success getting pregnant and managing the symptoms. Either way, you can't be sure unless you have an ultrasound and I would highly recommend finding a doctor who specializes in PCOS to have it confirmed and talk about options. I hope you don't have it, but it's not the end of the world if you do. :hugs:

I'm really sorry about AF ladies...I'll be following you here shortly. :cry:

DH and I are planning on moving across country, so I'm gonna have to sit the next few cycles out which is SUCH a sucky bummer because I've waited SO long.


----------



## phantomfaery1

co_fostermom said:


> Well, what looked like a super faint positive on a FRER this morning faded away after 10 minutes. It was so faint to begin with that my phone couldn't even pick it up so I was probably just imagining it. So I'm calling it :bfn: I'm 14dpiui and waiting to hear back from my dr. to see if I should stop taking meds now.
> 
> Phantom, I have PCOS. It affects 1 in 10 women and it's quite common. I have a harder time getting pregnant because I also was born with a unicornuate uterus and only one ovary attached. There's loads of women with PCOS who have had success getting pregnant and managing the symptoms. Either way, you can't be sure unless you have an ultrasound and I would highly recommend finding a doctor who specializes in PCOS to have it confirmed and talk about options. I hope you don't have it, but it's not the end of the world if you do. :hugs:
> 
> I'm really sorry about AF ladies...I'll be following you here shortly. :cry:
> 
> DH and I are planning on moving across country, so I'm gonna have to sit the next few cycles out which is SUCH a sucky bummer because I've waited SO long.

Thankyou for the advice fostermom , i am defo gonna go drs next week and ask about it. At first i put the irregular periods and spotting down to coming off the implant and stress but its been every month now for a year and im starting to think there is more to it. It would also explain why i havnt fallen pregnant eventhough me and my partner have been unprotected since june and why it took 3 years to concieve the first time. Bit anxious about it but i feel a bit better after reading your message  like you said it wont be the end of the world if i am


----------



## tlc92

phantomfaery1 said:


> mrsmummy2 said:
> 
> 
> Af finally arrived 9 days late finally arrived me!
> 
> So sorry about af hun x but atleast you can try again now  im still waiting for mine, its getting ridiculous 12 days late. Have had nothing apart from the tiniest bit of brown spotting a few days ago. Starting to worry i might have pcos but i dont know a huge amount about it to be fair. 50% of me us hoping it was implantation bleeding and get more tests, the other 50% doesnt wanna look at another test again :-( cd40Click to expand...

I have pcos it sucks but its treatable my Dr put me on metformin and its helped a lot so if you do have pcos don't give up hope best thing I've done to help manage is the metformin and tracking my cycle and bbt good luck hun


----------



## phantomfaery1

Got a tesco digi test taunting me from the cupboard, please someone talk me out of it lol


----------



## co_fostermom

Phantom Id try to talk you out of it but I know for myself if theres a test taunting me, Im gonna take it lol! GL!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry you're still waiting phantom :( its such a nightmare. Mine doesnt seem to be coming to much yet... hoping she goes in full swing tomorrow so i can put this hellish cycle behind me!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Had lots of brown (tmi) clotty discharge today thinking AF is here!!!! YAAAAAAY!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Glad shes finally here so you can get on with the next cycle!


----------



## co_fostermom

Well, after my post today I decided to try one more IUI cycle before regrouping and starting over. That's about all the time I have for too. Anyway, I'll be hoping over to the April thread if it's in existence yet....maybe see some of you there.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Is af in full swing phantom? Mine has disappeared!?! Barely anything.. not even enough to fill a thimble :shrug:


----------



## phantomfaery1

Yep really heavy and crampy... Oh maybe yours was implantation? Mrsmummy?


----------



## mrsmummy2

So sorry phantom. Glad you can move on to next cycle though.


Eeek!! I just got my :bfp: !!!


----------



## phantomfaery1

mrsmummy2 said:


> So sorry phantom. Glad you can move on to next cycle though.
> 
> 
> Eeek!! I just got my :bfp: !!!

Omg wow!!!!!!!!!YAAAAY! Pics pics pics!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Will put it onto the laptop later and try to upload! When i try from my phone it says file too big :( !!


----------



## phantomfaery1

mrsmummy2 said:


> Will put it onto the laptop later and try to upload! When i try from my phone it says file too big :( !!

Woo cant wait to see!!  x you must be so thrilled!!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Arggh cannot upload :shrug: file too big?! Any ideas how to downsize? 

I am sooo THRILLED! <3 Hubby is super excited too. It's SO hard not to get ahead of yourself :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oooh I think I've figured it out?

Hope it uploads with this. I did it at around 1pm I think.. probably already used the loo about 7/8 times before, so I'm pretty happy I got a line at all even if it is faint :haha:
May retest in the morning just to see it thicker.. but it is very clear in person so I'm not that worried about it! :)
 



Attached Files:







20180303_154244.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## phantomfaery1

That line is amazing hunny  !!! I got a good line on the tesco own brand too  x are you gonna digi


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nah probably not.. cannot waste more money on tests .. hubby might kill me :haha:
I have one last tesco's own ready for tomorrow :) I'm pretty impressed with that line for 1pm tbh!


----------



## Bloblo

That is an amazing line, congratulations!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks blo!!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Mrsmummy2.... :happydance: Nice to end Feb thread with a :bfp: So so happy for you. Praying for your H&H 9 mos.


----------



## mrsmummy2

mdscpa said:


> Congrats Mrsmummy2.... :happydance: Nice to end Feb thread with a :bfp: So so happy for you. Praying for your H&H 9 mos.


Thankyou!! :)


----------



## tlc92

Congrats mrsmummy2 on bfp

I think I'm out yesterday and this mornings tests were bfns been having horrible cramps and spotting:cry: 

this mornings test
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180304_115357.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 6









Negative Image_1520186231893.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks tlc.

Sorry for bfn :(


----------



## Philamy

congrats mrsmummy ! Well I woke up this morning to bleeding which at this stage old blood but enough to have wet knickers in the morning. I'm going to get more bloods done but I'm 99% sure I'm miscarrying
I have been through this before. Good luck ladies I'm going to have a few months off from this before I try again.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Im so sorry philamy :hugs:


----------



## co_fostermom

Aw I'm so sorry philamy and tlc. :hugs:


----------



## tlc92

Philamy said:


> congrats mrsmummy ! Well I woke up this morning to bleeding which at this stage old blood but enough to have wet knickers in the morning. I'm going to get more bloods done but I'm 99% sure I'm miscarrying
> I have been through this before. Good luck ladies I'm going to have a few months off from this before I try again.

so sorry hun


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry Phiamy. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## phantomfaery1

So sorry philamy x and to everyone who got bfn/chemicals x come on girlies next cycle will be ours!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Well, AF showed up today. I figured she'd be a little later than this but it is what it is.


----------



## phantomfaery1

co_fostermom said:


> Well, AF showed up today. I figured she'd be a little later than this but it is what it is.

So sorry fostermom :-( next cycle we'll do it!!


----------



## co_fostermom

I agree Phantom! My last cycle AF was extremely odd...not sure if I should have actually pursued an IUI. It seems like AF this time is much more normal and probably won't last as long...though she's super heavy and painful right now (but that is my normal). I'm hoping the last IUI cycle cleaned out and rebooted my system a bit so that I'll catch the eggy and actually get pregnant this time!


----------

